# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Colorado state convention thread

## Monotaur

OK, I'm here at the Colorado State convention. Finding seats now. Starts at 9. I'll post updates as warranted and able.

----------


## evandeck

Good Luck!

----------


## InTradePro

Hope that today is a success!

----------


## Monotaur

Ugh, Romney campaign is putting out multiple "fake" slates that look like the Ron Paul and Christian's conservative slate. Someone also put the Romney slate in the convention tote bags you get when you register...

----------


## revned

Be sure to tell everyone!

How are they even able to pass out "fake" slates? You should do the same for the Romney people, if that's the game they want to play.

Good luck to you!!

----------


## Monotaur

> Be sure to tell everyone!
> 
> How are they even able to pass out "fake" slates? You should do the same for the Romney people, if that's the game they want to play.
> 
> Good luck to you!!


Yeah the campaign is on it. They have told everyone they can as they enter. Also wrote "FAKE" on a bunch and put them on the seats. The campaign emailed all delegates about it.

----------


## tbone717

> Yeah the campaign is on it. They have told everyone they can as they enter. Also wrote "FAKE" on a bunch and put them on the seats. The campaign emailed all delegates about it.


How are they fake?

----------


## evandeck

Any way on Twitter that we can get details on what's going on?

----------


## J_White

Good Luck , we all are waiting for good news from this !
Fake slates ? how do they do that ?

----------


## Monotaur

> How are they fake?


they copied our design but have Romney folks on it

----------


## revned

> they copied our design but have Romney folks on it


I really wish it could be traced back so someone could confront the people in charge. Can you take a pic of the fake slate by any chance?

I wish getting caught conducting these dirty tricks automatically meant disqualification from the caucus and the party as a whole, indefinitely.

----------


## evandeck

The fake slate distributed by the Romney campaign.#copolitics #slimy http://yfrog.com/ocmh3asfj http://yfrog.com/oepxccxnj
https://twitter.com/#!/sarahewelch/s...71377728995328

----------


## tbone717

> they copied our design but have Romney folks on it


Ok so it's a copy of a design - not fake in that the names aren't legit or something like that.  Does it say Ron Paul delegates on it and have Romney people's names?

Edit.  I saw the pic - not really fake.  They just copied the wording.  Hey this is politics - It's a rough game, better get used to it

----------


## evandeck

Lots of @RonPaul #delegates @ Colorado State #Republican Convention. #COPolitics
https://twitter.com/#!/kurthjl/statu...78984975908866

Ooookay, chairman Ryan Call just hammered the gavel, calling the assembly to order. #copolitics
https://twitter.com/#!/Johnschroyer/...79801472679938

----------


## Britannia

Good luck, my friends.

----------


## Darguth

Prayers going out for all of you, fight the good fight!

----------


## bobburn

It's not just "copying the design" it's a deliberate fraud (a fake) meant to confuse people on which slate to vote for.

----------


## Monotaur

The other fake slate is much sketchier, admittedly. 

Invocation going on now. Trying to equate gay marriage with socialism. Invocation given by Father Kemberling.

----------


## Monotaur

Oh I saw speciallyblend earlier but didn't get a chance to say hi.

----------


## wgadget

Where have all the GOP blacks, gays, and original Tea Partiers gone? I think we all know the answer to that. Good luck, Colorado!

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...s-His-Reaction

----------


## Monotaur

> Where have all the GOP blacks, gays, and original Tea Partiers gone? I think we all know the answer to that. Good luck, Colorado!
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...s-His-Reaction


The Log Cabin republican group is here. We stopped by their table to say hi on the way in.

----------


## Monotaur

The chairman jus asked us all to put aside differences and let all into the party, including the thousands of liberty minded people who have joined the party in recent years and to also stop using terms like RINO and establishment. 

OK I'm done for now. Going to conserve battery. I'll post if anything of note happens or when results are available.

----------


## Bern

Wishing you guys the best of luck in your efforts.  Rock the vote.

----------


## J_White

unbelievable !



> The fake slate distributed by the Romney campaign.#copolitics #slimy http://yfrog.com/ocmh3asfj http://yfrog.com/oepxccxnj
> https://twitter.com/#!/sarahewelch/s...71377728995328

----------


## evandeck

Ron Paul people well represented at Colorado GOP Convention. Not as eccentric as advertised(?) look normal, acting respectful... #copolitics
https://twitter.com/#!/MatthewBurcha...96226107097090

----------


## PatriotOne

Thought it might be interesting to post non-RP supporter views of today's convention.


Kelsey Campbell‏@KelseyCCampbell


Ron Paul supporters are much more organized at this convention as well than other candidate. Using social media better.

Ron Paul is not a true libertarian.

We safely escaped a reading of the rules. With all these Ron Paul people around me, I was a little worried. Glad El Paso brings the real Rs

I am surrounded by Ron Paul troublemakers!

Oh crap. I am sitting amongst a big group of Ron Paul supporters.

----------


## PatriotOne

MatthewBurcham‏@MatthewBurcham

Ron Paul people well represented at Colorado GOP Convention. Not as eccentric as advertised(?) look normal, acting respectful...

----------


## wgadget

> The Log Cabin republican group is here. We stopped by their table to say hi on the way in.

----------


## wgadget

LOL..."not as eccentric as advertised"

Psst. I'm a 52-year-old homeschool, evangelical Christian, arts-loving, mom of three and grandma of two.  Sorry to disappoint anyone. LOL

----------


## Titus

Can we please stop this? Argh! It almost makes me want to recommend that we hold our own meeting 2-3 hours before and hand out our slates then. Anyone handing out slates at the door would immediately be suspicious but supporters could play along.

----------


## Suzu

I didn't think any Ron Paul group of delegates would fail to be well-prepared enough to avoid falling for any tricks like this fake slate garbage. Here in MO we go into such events with *everyone* on the team knowing *exactly* who to vote for.

----------


## PatriotOne

> LOL..."not as eccentric as advertised"
> 
> Psst. I'm a 52-year-old homeschool, evangelical Christian, arts-loving, mom of three and grandma of two.  Sorry to disappoint anyone. LOL


2 heads?  A tail?  Surely something wierd about you...you are a RP supporter after all so........

----------


## PatriotOne

> I didn't think any Ron Paul group of delegates would fail to be well-prepared enough to avoid falling for any tricks like this fake slate garbage. Here in MO we go into such events with *everyone* on the team knowing *exactly* who to vote for.


Maybe aimed at Santorum delegates as opposed to Paul's d's.

----------


## Jeremy

Apparently Romney people are distributing fake Ron Paul information to try to confuse the Ron Paul delegates: http://www.reddit.com/r/ronpaul/comm...lorado/c4c6ba1

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Apparently Romney people are distributing fake Ron Paul information to try to confuse the Ron Paul delegates: http://www.reddit.com/r/ronpaul/comm...lorado/c4c6ba1


The ultimate act of desperation.

----------


## sailingaway

> The ultimate act of desperation.


do we have contact with our folks there to counter it?  Or do they know?  

sorry for dropping in at the end of the thread... I'll catch up now...

----------


## PatriotOne

> do we have contact with our folks there to counter it?  Or do they know?  
> 
> sorry for dropping in at the end of the thread... I'll catch up now...


They know.

----------


## Titus

This whole thing reeks of desperation. There have been about 17 states with possible voting irregularities, miscounted delegate totals, fake slates or delegate intimidation... and I have not added Colorado. I'm adding that now.

----------


## sailingaway

> do we have contact with our folks there to counter it?  Or do they know?  
> 
> sorry for dropping in at the end of the thread... I'll catch up now...


--
edit, ok, they know or someone does, hope they have leaders the people know to follow so the leaders can counteract the wrong info. In other states the leader had color cards or something to hold up at vote time.

----------


## Carlybee

I just messaged that reddit post to my nephew who is an RP delegate there today..although I'm guessing it's already spread like wildfire in there.

----------


## sailingaway

> Ron Paul people well represented at Colorado GOP Convention. Not as eccentric as advertised(?) look normal, acting respectful... #copolitics
> https://twitter.com/#!/MatthewBurcha...96226107097090


**snort!!!**

--wait, does that make me eccentric and disrespectful...???

--
retweeted, anyhow....

----------


## Monotaur

Yes we all know about the fake slate. The campaign and grassroots here is top notch. 

Thanks for your support everyone!

----------


## helmuth_hubener

So what's the agenda?  Platform first, or delegates?

----------


## PatriotOne

> Yes we all know about the fake slate. The campaign and grassroots here is top notch. 
> 
> Thanks for your support everyone!


We were worried you all missed it while taking a break to smoke pot out behind the building .

----------


## Monotaur

> So what's the agenda?  Platform first, or delegates?


lots of party stuff first. No debate on party platform. Delegate speeches start at noon (roughly). Over 800 delegates running and each get 15 seconds. All bets are off at that point.

----------


## kathy88

> We were worried you all missed it while taking a break to smoke pot out behind the building .



HAHAHA. Coffee on my screen. Wish updates were a little more often

----------


## sailingaway

> HAHAHA. Coffee on my screen. Wish updates were a little more often


I don't want him to run out of phone battery, that happened in a couple of caucuses when our sources went off air just as things got really exciting.

----------


## Scott_in_PA

> We were worried you all missed it while taking a break to smoke pot out behind the building .


What have I missed so far.

----------


## PatriotOne

> HAHAHA. Coffee on my screen. Wish updates were a little more often


Glad to see ya joined the caucus watching party. .

----------


## evandeck

Speaker on behalf of Ron Paul takes the stage. The crowd is going WILD! #copolitics
https://twitter.com/#!/lynn_bartels/...12498307907584

Wow. A lot of people are chanting, "President Paul! President Paul!" #copolitics
https://twitter.com/#!/Johnschroyer/...12435716308992

----------


## evandeck

Gotta give it to 'em, the Ron Paul-ites are a passionate bunch. #copolitics #cogop
https://twitter.com/#!/ColoDirtFarme...12891024785408

----------


## PatriotOne

Nothing much yet.  Just some shenanigans with Romney folks passing out a fake slate trying to trick RP/Santorum peeps into voting for it.  Our reps are taking care of biz though.

----------


## sailingaway

> Gotta give it to 'em, the Ron Paul-ites are a passionate bunch. #copolitics #cogop
> https://twitter.com/#!/ColoDirtFarme...12891024785408


retweeted!

----------


## PatriotOne

> Speaker on behalf of Ron Paul takes the stage. The crowd is going WILD! #copolitics
> https://twitter.com/#!/lynn_bartels/...12498307907584
> 
> Wow. A lot of people are chanting, "President Paul! President Paul!" #copolitics
> https://twitter.com/#!/Johnschroyer/...12435716308992


And so it begins.........

----------


## sailingaway

lynnbartels ‏ @lynn_bartels  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Speaker on behalf of Ron Paul takes the stage. The crowd is going WILD! #copolitics

----------


## FSP-Rebel



----------


## evandeck

Ron Paul campaign avoids talking about what Paul stands for, just telling stories about eating with him at Applebees #cogop #copolitics
https://twitter.com/#!/secondjon/sta...13432631070722

Ron Paul surrogate is making an incredibly boring speech. Blech. #copolitics
https://twitter.com/#!/Johnschroyer/...13444945543168

----------


## PatriotOne

Ron Paul surrogate is making an incredibly boring speech. Blech.

----------


## PatriotOne

> 


lol

----------


## PaulSoHard

John Schroyer ‏ @Johnschroyer  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Dude says Ron Paul has delivered 4,000 babies. Wow. #copolitics

Either this guy is bored or shocked that he's never bothered to look outside the mainstream media for information

----------


## sailingaway

I'm skipping the tweets where people are saying our speaker is boring and isn't discussing issues, just eating at applebees.  I figure those are from frustrated Romney supporters who despair if the state isn't there to map their every move. Here's this one, though:

lynnbartels ‏ @lynn_bartels  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Paul chair reading letter from the candidate, says "WOW!" about winning so many delegates at Friday's assemblies. #copolitics

----------


## sailingaway

Robert Nemy ‏ @RobertNemy  Reply  Retweeted  Favorite · Open
#mitt2012 Looks like after sweeping Missouri , Ron Paull might also sweep most of Colorado #copolitics

----------


## sailingaway

John Schroyer ‏ @Johnschroyer  Reply  Retweeted  Favorite · Open
More chants: "President Paul! President Paul!" I don't think they're excited about the speech. Just Ron Paul. #copolitics

6m lynnbartels ‏ @lynn_bartels  Reply  Retweeted  Favorite · Open
Ron Paul state chair says he's the only conservative left in the race. CHEERS! #copolitics

 lynnbartels ‏ @lynn_bartels Close
Ron Paul supporter: How many of you support bailouts? Boos. Well, Tom Tancredo voted for the bailouts. #copolitics

 Reply  Retweeted  Favorite
7m John Schroyer ‏ @Johnschroyer  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
"Ron Paul is the last true conservative in the race," surrogate dude says. #copolitics

sure enough some of those who thought our guy are boring are clearly pro Mitt from their tweets.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Robert Nemy ‏ @RobertNemy  Reply  Retweeted  Favorite · Open
> #mitt2012 Looks like after sweeping Missouri , Ron Paull might also sweep most of Colorado #copolitics


He's not there.  Just basing off of tweets.

----------


## evandeck

Mild applause for Newt Gingrich surrogate, who is reading about important dates in April in history. #copolitics
https://twitter.com/#!/lynn_bartels/...15705117573120

After a crowd packed the stage behind #RonPaul surrogate at #COGOP convention 7 are there for #NewtGingrich. #copolitics
https://twitter.com/#!/pmalonecolo/s...15754304167937

----------


## sailingaway

patrick malone ‏ @pmalonecolo  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
After a crowd packed the stage behind #RonPaul surrogate at #COGOP convention 7 are there for #NewtGingrich. #copolitics
6m lynnbartels ‏ @lynn_bartels  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Mild applause for Newt Gingrich surrogate, who is reading about important dates in April in history. #copolitics
7m John Schroyer ‏ @Johnschroyer  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Mediocre applause. #copolitics
7m John Schroyer ‏ @Johnschroyer  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Now surrogates for Newt Gingrich. Lady says that Newt tried to get here, but he's engaged in North Carolina. #copolitics
 Second Jon ‏ @secondjon Close
Newt representatives up. 2 people. 2 small signs. #cogop #copolitics
10:24 AM - 14 Apr 12 via TweetCaster for Android · Details
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite

----------


## sailingaway

Kelsey Campbell ‏ @KelseyCCampbell  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Themes remain among presidential candidates' surrogates: Paul spox folksy, Gingrich spox gives a history lesson. #COpolitics

----------


## PatriotOne

k...I'm standing down on reposting tweets.  Looks like sailing and evan got this covered.  I'll look elsewhere for other info if available.

----------


## PatriotOne

One non-convention-goer from Colo. on Cheney about to arrive: "How cool!" Husband: "He's a good man."

https://twitter.com/#!/KelseyCCampbell

----------


## Monotaur

Speaker for Paul was matt holdrich the state organizer for the campaign. He spoke at CD2 yesterday too.

During the speech some jerks behind us started yelling "koo koo", etc. We respectfully shut them down. Told them not to disrespect our candidate,, we don't disrespect theirs. 

Gingrich campaign rep speaking now. We'll know relative Romney /Paul support after the Romney campaign gives their eech


Stay tuned

----------


## Monotaur

Speaker for Paul was matt holdrich the state organizer for the campaign. He spoke at CD2 yesterday too.

During the speech some jerks behind us started yelling "koo koo", etc. We respectfully shut them down. Told them not to disrespect our candidate,, we don't disrespect theirs. 

Gingrich campaign rep speaking now. We'll know relative Romney /Paul support after the Romney campaign gives their eech


Stay tuned

----------


## sailingaway

7m lynnbartels ‏ @lynn_bartels  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Gingrich surrogate says she's not a polished speaker. Maybe. But she's every effective. #copolitics

7m lynnbartels ‏ @lynn_bartels  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Boos when she says the other bumper sticker was "No tea for me, thanks. I prefer progress." #copolitics

8m John Schroyer ‏ @Johnschroyer  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
"I go to King Soopers, and there are all kinds of choices of cheese. So I wish liberals wouldn't hide behind the word 'choice.'" #copolitics

8m lynnbartels ‏ @lynn_bartels  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Laugh when Newt Gingrich surrogate says saw car w/ DeGette bumper and she was "unarmed." #copolitics

8m Robert Nemy ‏ @RobertNemy  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Definitely a very pro Ron Paul crowd at Colorado State convention #mitt2012 #copolitics

 Ben Ian Conarck ‏ @benianconarck Close
Palacio: 441 delegates present @ State assembly #copolitics

10:28 AM - 14 Apr 12 via Twitter for Android · Details

----------


## sailingaway

Second Jon ‏ @secondjon  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Newt surrogate 2: calls out media and left leaning republicans saying it's over. Anything can happen. #copolitics #cogop
5m Michael Ditto ‏ @janus303  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Like John Boehner. RT @Johnschroyer: Next lady up is orange-colored. #copolitics
6m John Schroyer ‏ @Johnschroyer  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Next lady up is orange-colored. #copolitics


these guys aren't as fast at getting out their tweets, their stuff has been covered, except for the race of the speaker (orange).

----------


## PatriotOne

> We'll know relative Romney /Paul support after the Romney campaign gives their eech
> 
> 
> Stay tuned


Holding breath.

----------


## sailingaway

the FAKE unity slate off twitter:

https://twitter.com/#!/search/%23cop...om%2Foepxccxnj

----------


## evandeck

Michelle Morin, urging Gingrich vote, says, "The game is not over. Anything can still happen." #cogop #copolitics
https://twitter.com/#!/APkristenwyat...18773833957377

----------


## sailingaway

Second Jon ‏ @secondjon  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Santorum surrogate speech!? #cogop #copolitics

lol!

I take it he hasn't heard of the slate approach -- except when HE does it...

----------


## sailingaway

Kristen Wyatt ‏ @APkristenwyatt  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Bob Shaffer, former US Rep from the CD4, speaking for Santorum. "He's a blessed guy." #cogop #copolitics

----------


## evandeck

Congressman Bob Schaffer now speaking on behalf of Santorum. Gets cheers but not as many as I thought. #copolitics
https://twitter.com/#!/lynn_bartels/...19421266718721

----------


## Monotaur

Gingrich speaker was great. Said this isn't over yet don't listen to media. 

Now Santorum campaign is speaking. They had already reserved the spot before Santorum had dropped. 

Actually he is also plugging the Paul /Santorum unity slate. Awesome.

Edit :didn't quite endorse the unity slate.

----------


## sailingaway

Second Jon ‏ @secondjon  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Message from Santorum: included no endorsement of another candidate, just need unity after national convention. #copolitics #cogop

take one for the team....but AFTER the convention, at least

----------


## sailingaway

Colorado GOP making formal presidential position

http://durangoherald.com/article/201...704139860/-1/s

----------


## evandeck

#Santorum surrogate ex-US Rep @Bob_Schaffer says he wants unity at #RNC in Tampa, mentions #RonPaul #NewtGingrich not #Romney. #copolitics
https://twitter.com/#!/pmalonecolo/s...20851373387776

----------


## evandeck

Schaffer pulled a copy of the Constitution out of his jacket, shook it at the crowd... #copolitics
https://twitter.com/#!/Johnschroyer/...21042096775168

----------


## PaulSoHard

patrick malone ‏ @pmalonecolo  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
#Santorum surrogate ex-US Rep @Bob_Schaffer says he wants unity at #RNC in Tampa, mentions #RonPaul #NewtGingrich not #Romney. #copolitics

loooooooooool

----------


## sailingaway

John Schroyer ‏ @Johnschroyer  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Surrogate for Romney: former US Rep Bob Beauprez. #copolitics

----------


## sailingaway

John Schroyer ‏ @Johnschroyer  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Romney's supporters. #copolitics http://pic.twitter.com/HO2KTMLs



patrick malone ‏ @pmalonecolo  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Lots of applause for #Romney surrogate ex-US Rep Bob Beauprez, no sure if it's for Romney or Beauprez. #COGOP #copolitics

----------


## sailingaway

lynnbartels ‏ @lynn_bartels  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Sen. John Thune is wearing the Bob Beauprez uniform: boots, blue jeans, jacket. #copolitics

6m John Schroyer ‏ @Johnschroyer  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
US Sen John Thune is here, R-South Dakota. Speaking for Romney. #copolitics

6m patrick malone ‏ @pmalonecolo  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Big applause for Ex-Sen Thune, a #Romney surrogate. #COGOP #copolitics

6m Second Jon ‏ @secondjon  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Bob Beauprez Romney delegate introduces John Thune, speaking for Romney #cogop #copolitics

----------


## Monotaur

Romney people now speaking. People lining up on stage LOTS of them. The county in front of me (el Paso) all stood up when the speaker started. Hard to guage audience support. We'll hear it in 10 mind when done.

----------


## evandeck

I have a feeling it will be close between Paul and Romney

----------


## sailingaway

Robert Nemy ‏ @RobertNemy  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Small contingent for Romney on stage. Very underwhelming ! #copolitics

5m Root_for_Clute! ‏ @Tommy_Funebo  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
A brave li'l bunch on stage: Romney's die-hards in Colorado. #copolitics

that is different than what we are hearing but it doesn't count the El Paso section that stood up

The question isn't just Romney v Paul, though, if yesterdays' alliance holds, it is Romney v (Paul + Santorum) slate.

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

go paul.

----------


## PatriotOne

Ackkkkkkkk....gonna be another "thrilla from manilla" caucus .

----------


## Monotaur

> John Schroyer ‏ @Johnschroyer  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Romney's supporters. #copolitics http://pic.twitter.com/HO2KTMLs
> 
> 
> 
> patrick malone ‏ @pmalonecolo  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Lots of applause for #Romney surrogate ex-US Rep Bob Beauprez, no sure if it's for Romney or Beauprez. #COGOP #copolitics



There are 2x that now

----------


## PatriotOne

Can someone call for a recess?  I gotta lv for about 15 minutes .

----------


## Paul Fan

Refresh...refresh...
President Paul!!

----------


## sailingaway

> There are 2x that now


how did our group compare? Or was it hard to tell, being in it?

----------


## sailingaway

can't really see whole group

----------


## sailingaway

John S Wren ‏ @JohnSWren  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
#copolitics Thune: American Dream still alive but national debt major threat. We don't want big gov in Washington DC


then they don't want Romney.

----------


## PaulSoHard

oh the deception of real support

----------


## BKom

It's funny. I've often thought that if Thune had wanted this nomination, he could have had it. Wonder what skeleton is rattling around his closet that made him choose not to run.

----------


## sailingaway

Second Jon ‏ @secondjon  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Thune's time almost up, hasn't mentioned Romney yet. #copolitics #cogop

5m lynnbartels ‏ @lynn_bartels  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Sen. John Thune at Colorado Republic Convention, says leadership matters! #copolitics

possibly there is a connection there...

----------


## PaulSoHard

John S Wren ‏ @JohnSWren  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
#copolitics We have to believe in limited government, free enterprise and individual responsibility John Thune

Sounds like he's talking about someone else, not Romney

----------


## kathy88

what hashtag are you following? Mine's a dud.

----------


## sailingaway

> John S Wren ‏ @JohnSWren  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> #copolitics We have to believe in limited government, free enterprise and individual responsibility John Thune
> 
> Sounds like he's talking about someone else, not Romney


probably why he hasn't mentioned Romney yet. He is talking about what we actually need before pivoting and saying 'nonetheless, take one for the team'...

----------


## sailingaway

> what hashtag are you following? Mine's a dud.


#copolitics

----------


## sailingaway

Second Jon ‏ @secondjon  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Large standing ovation for the pro Romney speech #copolitics #cogop

so, question still open.

----------


## Monotaur

Ugg. Going to be close based on applause. Hopefully Santorum and Gingrich come to our side. 

Battery getting low. I'll probably only report results later. 

By the way mitt Romney campaign was given almost 30 minutes while others were 15.

----------


## sailingaway

> Ugg. Going to be close based on applause. Hopefully Santorum and Gingrich come to our side. 
> 
> Battery getting low. I'll probably only report results later. 
> 
> By the way mitt Romney campaign was given almost 30 minutes while others were 15.


thanks.  Doubt Grinch will come over. Hope the slate with the Santorum folks holds. It is the only way a conservative will get an edge, to keep a brokered convention.  They should want it as much as we do.

----------


## Monotaur

> Second Jon ‏ @secondjon  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Large standing ovation for the pro Romney speech #copolitics #cogop
> 
> so, question still open.


many Paul people stood with their own Paul signs too, so I hope that is part of it.

----------


## sailingaway



----------


## RabbitMan

ahhhhh what's going to happen!?

----------


## kathy88

It's interesting that the Romney speeches mentioned him only causally. They're just not that into you, Mittens. Face it.

----------


## sailingaway

*Error, the below tweet relates to the Dem convention... who knew there was one?*

Debra Kelly ‏ @dtk4denver  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
A little bit of hilariousness in trying to scratch off at-large candidates who won last night #copolitics #codemconvention

NOT good, trying to scratch off our at large delegate wins.  I hope 'try' means they lost and that that bodes well.

----------


## DanK22

Is there a live feed of the convention?

----------


## sailingaway

Robert Nemy ‏ @RobertNemy  Reply  Retweeted  Favorite · Open
Fake slate by Romney campaign may very well have cost Romney del votes. No one likes deception at their convention. #copolitics #ronpaul

is this the guy who isn't there?

----------


## PaulSoHard

Yeah it sounds like they're just gasping for air whenever the word Romney comes out of their mouth. Even Thune waited until the very last second to even mention him

----------


## Bohner

> Debra Kelly ‏ @dtk4denver  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> A little bit of hilariousness in trying to scratch off at-large candidates who won last night #copolitics #codemconvention
> 
> NOT good, trying to scratch off our at large delegate wins.  I hope 'try' means they lost and that that bodes well.


I'm assuming they lost by how she said "a little bit of hilariousness."

----------


## sailingaway

> Is there a live feed of the convention?


I'm not aware of one, but there is a camera.  Maybe it is airing locally.

----------


## sailingaway

> I'm assuming they lost by how she said "a little bit of hilariousness."


No, I'm an idiot, lookat the hash tag, there is a DEM convention going on, too.  Who knew?

----------


## maxoutco

Im here right now, wanna say hi

Text me: 3038197683

----------


## kathy88

> No, I'm an idiot, lookat the hash tag, there is a DEM convention going on, too.  Who knew?


Didn't I just retweet those? Idiot as well. Ours are at lunch I think?

----------


## sailingaway

Debra K. ‏ @idebrat  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
View from the stage!! Woot! Here we go! #copolitics http://pic.twitter.com/t52BsSUD

----------


## kathy88

From the stage.

----------


## sailingaway

> Im here right now, wanna say hi
> 
> Text me: 3038197683


hi!!

----------


## sailingaway

John Schroyer ‏ @Johnschroyer  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Oh, man. The cafeteria ran out of hotdogs. #copolitics

so yeah, Kathy, they seem to be at lunch.

----------


## Barrex

Hi

In one post can someone post summary of what happend till now?

----------


## kathy88

> John Schroyer ‏ @Johnschroyer  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Oh, man. The cafeteria ran out of hotdogs. #copolitics
> 
> so yeah, Kathy, they seem to be at lunch.


Yes, and then I went and posted the pic from the Dem convention. LMAO. Why are they there? There's not even a competition.

----------


## sailingaway

Nick Colglazier ‏ @ColoDirtFarmer Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
Former State Sen. Mike Kopp is the nominee for CO #RNC Committeeman. Great man, great conservative. #copolitics

don't know if they VOTED him or just have him nominated.... don't know if it means anything

----------


## rodo1776

I assume people are going to run an RP candidate for national committeeman and woman? Key positions and automatic convention delegates. Whats the word on that in CO?

----------


## sailingaway

don't know.  Kopp has been elected by acclaim so our guys seem ok with that.

from twitter he is a Romney loyalist, so I dunno....

the dems are sending over 40 'uncommitted' delegates to their national convention to protest Obama's direction, delegates that COULD have made a difference for Ron in the GOP thank you very much (all their delegates are belong to us too.....) The Blue Republicans are much more sensible.

----------


## rodo1776

sounds good. How about committee woman. That may be next to vote on?

----------


## PaulSoHard

Kopp elected as committeeman //

----------


## maxoutco

> hi!!


Text my phone silly

----------


## tsai3904

Cheney just endorsed Romney at the Wyoming State Convention (didn't want to start a new thread on this):

http://twitter.com/#!/claytonwlong/s...945600/photo/1

----------


## JacobSzumniak

A Dick Cheney endorsement hurts more than helps lmao.

----------


## sailingaway

heaven forbid starting a new thread with Cheney.  Do you know if anyone saw the urgent request for tablers etc last night?  I posted and tweeted but didn't see if there was any response.

----------


## rodo1776

Looks like according to this site for mittster that he has endorsed Romney so I doubt he is friendly. 

http://aboutmittromney.com/state/colorado.htm

----------


## rodo1776

Kopp I meant to say. He is on there endorsing Romney

----------


## sailingaway

Yeah, wonder if that is forshadowing or if our guys just avoided that particular battle.

----------


## sailingaway

Santorum, Paul GOP delegates revolt against Romney at county conventions
http://www.coloradopols.com/diary/17...ty-conventions

http://www.coloradopols.com/upload/f...ativeunity.jpg

----------


## ironj221

I'm disappointed right now that Kopp wasn't contested.  Anyone know why?

----------


## rodo1776

Makes me wonder as well. If we have a good chunk of votes and there is a split santo, mitt and us we either need to cut deals with one group and split the nat committman and woman (which maybe our guys did which we will see when the woman is elected)  or if we have 50% + just vote our people in. Giving away a national committman spot without anything in exchange is not good IMHO. At least run someone and use that as a test vote. 
But maybe there are some other deals cooking so they did not oppose the guy. I'm hoping that is the deal. We shall see one way or another. 




> Yeah, wonder if that is forshadowing or if our guys just avoided that particular battle.

----------


## tsai3904

> heaven forbid starting a new thread with Cheney.  Do you know if anyone saw the urgent request for tablers etc last night?  I posted and tweeted but didn't see if there was any response.


Yea I saw it.  Not much can be done now though because the convention is in full swing.

We did very well during the Nominating Committee yesterday but that just gives the Romney team one full day to plan a strategy around what happened.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Don't make speciallyblend wrong!  Win, Win, Win!!

----------


## sailingaway

> Makes me wonder as well. If we have a good chunk of votes and there is a split santo, mitt and us we either need to cut deals with one group and split the nat committman and woman (which maybe our guys did which we will see when the woman is elected)  or if we have 50% + just vote our people in. Giving away a national committman spot without anything in exchange is not good IMHO. At least run someone and use that as a test vote. 
> But maybe there are some other deals cooking so they did not oppose the guy. I'm hoping that is the deal. We shall see one way or another.


well, we started with something like 11% of the vote and were working our representation up, so our deals may have just used all their energy on delegates there.  I know in NV where we were burned by the party so badly, our folks had a more holistic approach, so to speak.  The santorum people may not have agreed with us on who should be Committeeman, or whatever.   

Not a good sign, though.

----------


## MelissaCato

> Im here right now, wanna say hiText me: 3038197683


 Ron Paul 2012!!

----------


## kathy88

John S Wren ‏ @JohnSWren  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
#copolitics I'm not seeing the hardball from Ron Paul supporters that I'd expected


wtf?

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> We did very well during the Nominating Committee yesterday but that just gives the Romney team one full day to plan a strategy around what happened.


 Strategy can only do so much for them if we have a majority.  

Strategy can only do so much for us if we don't.

----------


## sailingaway

John S Wren ‏ @JohnSWren  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
#copolitics I'm not seeing the hardball from Ron Paul supporters that I'd expected

----------


## sailingaway

lynnbartels ‏ @lynn_bartels  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Finally, candidates running for the national convention are about to making their very brief speeches. #copolitics

----------


## sailingaway

lynnbartels ‏ @lynn_bartels  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Hundreds are running for 12 at-large delegate and 12 alternate slots to the national convention in Tampa in August. #copolitics

John Schroyer ‏ @Johnschroyer  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Official running voting: "Please do not vote for more than one candidate." #copolitics

I sure hope we have our votes organized and not scattered.

----------


## sailingaway

lynnbartels ‏ @lynn_bartels  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
There are chants of "Ron Paul" as ballots are distributed. #copolitic

votes are more important than chants.....

----------


## Barrex

Maybe Ron Paul people decided not to prolong this meeting if it is not absolutely  necessary. Why? Because we are hoping that Santorum people will vote for Ron Paul and they might interpret delaying and raising points of order etc. as hostile action.....Move fast and smooth since we got them on our side now we dont want to do anything that would change that.....or maybe person that supposed to challenge it took a nap on a chair and overslept that moment.... or aliens turned (hm.... well you dont need to know that one)

----------


## federico84

By the way, Ron Paul people swept CD5 in Minnesota!




> Andy Olson ‏ @AvgAndy
> Increase the official Ron Paul delegate count by 3! #mngop #cd5





> Paul Prins ‏ @paulprins
> Well @RonPaul I hope you enjoy the 3 national delegates we just won for you #CD5 #MN (also the 3 alternates)


Time for optimism!!

----------


## sailingaway

> By the way, Ron Paul people swept CD5 in Minnesota!
> 
> 
> Time for optimism!!


woot!!!

and some of the ones they won last night were directly to national, as well.  But we want CO to be one of Ron's plurality of votes states!

----------


## PatriotOne

> #copolitics I'm not seeing the hardball from Ron Paul supporters that I'd expected
> 
> wtf?


Gone stealth.  Think "lion quietly stalking and waiting to pounce on the unaware gazelle" .

I hope .

----------


## PatriotOne

> By the way, Ron Paul people swept CD5 in Minnesota!
> 
> Time for optimism!!


Whoot!!!!!!

----------


## PatriotOne

It's eerily gone quiet.

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> It's eerily gone quiet.


Each candidate for delegate is making a 15 second speech.
There are hundreds of candidates.
This is going to take a while.

----------


## kathy88

> It's eerily gone quiet.


Stop, you're scaring me. LOL.

----------


## PaulSoHard

They're guessing they won't have results until after 5:00 PM. Eastern or mountain?

----------


## sailingaway

lynnbartels ‏ @lynn_bartels  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Huge cheer when candidate says biggest donors to Ron Paul are military. Says biggest donor to Obama, Romney is Goldman Saches. #copolitics

----------


## evandeck

#cogop's Ytterberg -- no estimate when there'll be RNC delegate results. But says likely after 5pm. #copolitics
https://twitter.com/#!/APkristenwyat...52805296734209

CO RNC delegate hopefuls get 15 seconds each. That's 3 1/2 hours if every candidate takes the time. #copolitics
https://twitter.com/#!/eluning/statu...51981833216000

----------


## sailingaway

they are doing speeches.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> lynnbartels ‏ @lynn_bartels  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Huge cheer when candidate says biggest donors to Ron Paul are military. Says biggest donor to Obama, Romney is Goldman Saches. #copolitics



I was just about to comment that there's hardly a point to making a 15 second speech, but I guess you can say a lot more than I thought in 15 seconds.

----------


## sailingaway

lynnbartels ‏ @lynn_bartels  Reply  Retweeted  Favorite · Open
Love it. Candidate James Carlson sings from Phantom of the Opera "Just say you love me." #copolitics

----------


## sailingaway

from Washington:

Marc J ‏ @20somethinginWA  Reply  Retweeted  Favorite · Open
Caucusing for Ron Paul continues...we are now in round 4 of voting....people are starting to get agitated, this'll be fun


Marc J ‏ @20somethinginWA  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
And romney bots have forced a plank that eliminates all other candidates...this is how liberty dies, with thunderous applause
9m Marc J ‏ @20somethinginWA  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Romney bots forcing a motion to f over the rest of us
16m Marc J ‏ @20somethinginWA  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Romney bots are pushing everyone else out....not looking good...still disputing the rules
39m Marc J ‏ @20somethinginWA  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Romney bots up to no good...objecting to results
54m Marc J ‏ @20somethinginWA  Reply  Retweeted  Favorite · Open
Caucusing for Ron Paul continues...we are now in round 4 of voting....people are starting to get agitated, this'll be fun
58m Marc J ‏ @20somethinginWA  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
@seejai maybe ill run for congress too...the rep is a total big govt d.bag

----------


## helmuth_hubener

And who knows, maybe the Tweeter was slightly off, and meant that Kopp was uncontested to be chair of the convention, not Committeeman.  If it was really a vote for committeeman, one woud expect the vote for Committeewoman would have happened immediately after, but it didn't.  I'm betting (optimistically, but realistically) that the RP people just chose to not contest Kopp as Chair of this particular meeting.  That affects the delegate #s not at all: the chair of the convention doesn't go to National; the Committeeman, the Committeewoman, and the Chair of the party all go.  The vote for those 3 insider positions may be coming up later, or (less likely) they may not be an item of business this convention.

----------


## maxoutco

LOT'S OF CHEERS FOR RON PAUL. Cheering of END THE FED

----------


## evandeck

Judging by the cheers as RNC candidates give their speeches Ron Paul folks will outdo the Romney folks. #copolitics
https://twitter.com/#!/lynn_bartels/...57572957892608

----------


## sailingaway

John Schroyer ‏ @Johnschroyer  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
"They may take our lives and (our money and something whatever), but they will never take our freedoms!" #copolitics

8m John Schroyer ‏ @Johnschroyer  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
A guy who's already an alternate, Charlie Aliguen, got up with a short sword and yelled an adaptation of a Braveheart quote. #copolitics

A F, is that you?

----------


## sailingaway

> Judging by the cheers as RNC candidates give their speeches Ron Paul folks will outdo the Romney folks. #copolitics
> https://twitter.com/#!/lynn_bartels/...57572957892608


tweeted back that I hope so, but young lungs are stronger....

Frankly I'm not sure Mitt's people know how to cheer.

(I didn't tweet the last part.)

----------


## Scott_in_PA

> A guy who's already an alternate, Charlie Aliguen, got up with a short sword and yelled an adaptation of a Braveheart quote.


Tube because that made me LOL

----------


## PatriotOne

> Stop, you're scaring me. LOL.


We should be scared and on high alert all the time.  Don't want the hunter to become the hunted

----------


## PaulSoHard

> tweeted back that I hope so, but young lungs are stronger....
> 
> Frankly I'm not sure Mitt's people know how to cheer.
> 
> (I didn't tweet the last part.)


The fact that they came into the convention passing out a fake slate of delegates for us to select from shows the fear of another Paul victory.

----------


## sailingaway

lynnbartels ‏ @lynn_bartels  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Woman said she started out as Bachmann supporter, then Santorum, now is for Newt. #copolitics


:/

----------


## Barrex

> lynnbartels ‏ @lynn_bartels  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Woman said she started out as Bachmann supporter, then Santorum, now is for Newt. #copolitics
> 
> 
> :/


So plan works. We kick 1 by 1 of them until people like that lady starts supporting Ron.

----------


## sailingaway

John S Wren ‏ @JohnSWren  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
#copolitics Hundreds give 15 second talk asking for vote, 24 national delegates being elected Ron Paul gets most cheers http://www.COCaucus.org

----------


## sailingaway

lynnbartels ‏ @lynn_bartels  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Another candidate who has struck out: first for Herman Cain, then Rick Perry, then Rick Santorum. #copolitics

----------


## sailingaway

Kristen Wyatt ‏ @APkristenwyatt  Reply  Retweeted  Favorite · Open
#cogop official says dont expect resolutions results tonight http://goo.gl/4ro0L #copolitics

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

are vote watchers from all campaigns going to have a pajama party at his house?

Overnight never works out well.

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

Robert Nemy ‏ @RobertNemy  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
(https://twitter.com/#!/RobertNemy/st...60696531582976)
*Based on turnout predicting final delegate tally for Colorado will be Paul 21, Sant 6, Romney 5, undec 1 #copolitics #ronpaul*

(Looks like just some dude's random guess, do not take this too seriously.)

----------


## sailingaway

Robert Nemy ‏ @RobertNemy  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Based on turnout predicting final delegate tally for Colorado will be Paul 21, Sant 6, Romney 5, undec 1 #copolitics #ronpaul

no idea where that data comes from. I really don't like that they won't count until tomorrow.

----------


## evandeck

Based on turnout predicting final delegate tally for Colorado will be Paul 21, Sant 6, Romney 5, undec 1 #copolitics #ronpaul
https://twitter.com/#!/RobertNemy/st...60696531582976

#cogop official says dont expect resolutions results tonight http://goo.gl/4ro0L #copolitics
https://twitter.com/#!/APkristenwyat...60407330123777

----------


## sailingaway

John S Wren ‏ @JohnSWren  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
#copolitics Bob Beauprez, wearing Romney tshirt gets NO applause at the end of his 15 seconds

I tweeted back that he should dress for success next time.


tweeting angry is as bad as tweeting drunk... 

....take a deep breath.....

----------


## Bohner

> Robert Nemy ‏ @RobertNemy  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Based on turnout predicting final delegate tally for Colorado will be Paul 21, Sant 6, Romney 5, undec 1 #copolitics #ronpaul
> 
> no idea where that data comes from. I really don't like that they won't count until tomorrow.


Couldn't they pass a motion to count them tonight if they wanted to?

----------


## Britannia

> Kristen Wyatt ‏ @APkristenwyatt  Reply  Retweeted  Favorite · Open
> #cogop official says dont expect resolutions results tonight http://goo.gl/4ro0L #copolitics
> 
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> are vote watchers from all campaigns going to have a pajama party at his house?
> 
> Overnight never works out well.


Oh dear. Do I detect the faint smell of haddock?

----------


## evandeck

#copolitics Bob Beauprez, wearing Romney tshirt gets NO applause at the end of his 15 seconds
https://twitter.com/#!/JohnSWren/sta...61403519262720

----------


## orenbus



----------


## PaulSoHard

Can anyone tell me what the resolutions results have to do with the delegate results?

----------


## PatriotOne

> Kristen Wyatt ‏ @APkristenwyatt  Reply  Retweeted  Favorite · Open
> #cogop official says dont expect resolutions results tonight http://goo.gl/4ro0L #copolitics
> 
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> are vote watchers from all campaigns going to have a pajama party at his house?
> 
> Overnight never works out well.


My brow is furrowing and my eyes are all squinty now.  Not.happy.with.that........at.all.

----------


## tsai3904

> Couldn't they pass a motion to count them tonight if they wanted to?


It sounds like the person tweeting was talking about the voting results for Resolutions will be counted tomorrow, not the voting results for delegates to the National Convention.

----------


## tsai3904

> Can anyone tell me what the resolutions results have to do with the delegate results?


None.

----------


## sailingaway

> None.

----------


## RabbitMan

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!  Sorry, super hyped up!  Go Coloraadoooo!

----------


## sailingaway

Kristen Wyatt ‏ @APkristenwyatt  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Laydown of today's #cogop assembly. (For those newspapers that dont care to wait for exact delegate count.) http://goo.gl/KdhM5 #copolitics

lazy

----------


## PatriotOne

> None.


Oh...unfurrowing brow now.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Kristen Wyatt ‏ @APkristenwyatt  Reply  Retweeted  Favorite · Open
> #cogop official says dont expect resolutions results tonight http://goo.gl/4ro0L #copolitics
> 
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> are vote watchers from all campaigns going to have a pajama party at his house?
> 
> Overnight never works out well.


 Who cares about resolutions?  OK, some people care.  For me, it's just them writing "The Republican Party of Colorado hereby declares that it officially loves puppies."  Irrelevant.  Waste of time.  They can have all the shenanigans they want with the resolutions.

What we care about is the *delegates*.  And no way are the Ron Paul people going to allow those votes to be counted overnight.  They will be done today.  We will know today.  Have faith in speciallyblend!

----------


## sailingaway

Ron_Paul_never_quits ‏ @Tommy_Funebo  Reply  Retweeted  Favorite · Open
Judging from audience reaction to delegate candidate "stumps" #RonPaul will have plurality in yet another state #Romneygoingdown #copolitics

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> Robert Nemy ‏ @RobertNemy  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Based on turnout predicting final delegate tally for Colorado will be Paul 21, Sant 6, Romney 5, undec 1 #copolitics #ronpaul
> 
> no idea where that data comes from. I really don't like that they won't count until tomorrow.


does it mean that we have plurality in Colorado? =3

----------


## sailingaway

> Who cares about resolutions?  OK, some people care.  For me, it's just them writing "The Republican Party of Colorado hereby declares that it officially loves puppies."  Irrelevant.  Waste of time.  They can have all the shenanigans they want with the resolutions.
> 
> What we care about is the *delegates*.  And no way are the Ron Paul people going to allow those votes to be counted overnight.  They will be done today.  We will know today.  Have faith in speciallyblend!


yeah, I was assuming they meant all votes.  I jumped the gun.

----------


## JebSanderson

> Who cares about resolutions?  OK, some people care.  For me, it's just them writing "The Republican Party of Colorado hereby declares that it officially loves puppies."  Irrelevant.  Waste of time.  They can have all the shenanigans they want with the resolutions.
> 
> What we care about is the *delegates*.  And no way are the Ron Paul people going to allow those votes to be counted overnight.  They will be done today.  We will know today.  Have faith in speciallyblend!


You don't care about the puppies?

----------


## Agorism

They need 24 hours so they can rig the voting math.

----------


## sailingaway

> does it mean that we have plurality in Colorado? =3


they are guessing based on crowd noise.  I hope they are right but I understand there is a ton of support for Romney as well.

----------


## tsai3904

Not sure if this has already been posted but do we know who were elected to be the National Committeeman and National Committeewoman?

----------


## rb3b3

Can someone tell me what the straw vote results were in Colorado? And how many delegates THE MAIN STREAM MEDIA awarded the candidates based on the beauty contest ??

----------


## carterm

> Can someone tell me what the straw vote results were in Colorado? And how many delegates THE MAIN STREAM MEDIA awarded the candidates based on the beauty contest ??


AP Projections
Santorum 18
Romney 9
Newt 0
Paul 0

CNN Projections
Santorum 17
Romney 13
Gingrich 2
Paul 1

Current Totals
Paul 9
Santorum 7
Romney 5
Newt 0

----------


## PaulSoHard

> Can someone tell me what the straw vote results were in Colorado? And how many delegates THE MAIN STREAM MEDIA awarded the candidates based on the beauty contest ??


From the Green Papers:

Santorum 40.31% 13 delegates
Romney 34.85% 12 delegates
Gingrich 12.79% 4 delegates
Paul 11.75% 4 delegates

http://www.thegreenpapers.com/P12/CO-R#0207

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

> Can someone tell me what the straw vote results were in Colorado? And how many delegates THE MAIN STREAM MEDIA awarded the candidates based on the beauty contest ??


Rick Santorum	26,614	40.3%	
Mitt Romney	23,012	34.9%	
Newt Gingrich	8,445	12.8%	
Ron Paul	7,759	11.8%

----------


## Scott_in_PA

RCP   R   S   G   P
           12  17  2   1

----------


## sailingaway

> AP Projections
> Santorum 18
> Romney 9
> Newt 0
> Paul 0
> 
> Current Totals
> Paul 9
> Santorum 7
> ...


I don't think those ^^ directly relate to each other, it would mean they were only awarding about 5 today which seems unlikely.


Andrew Romanoff ‏ @andrewromanoff  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Santorum surrogate yields time; SD Sen John Thune needs it to speak for (and eventually about) @MittRomney. #butenoughaboutme #COpolitics

why is santorum surrogate yeilding to a ROMNEY guy?

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> You don't care about the puppies?


  You don't even want to know about the recent Asian dog-abuse thread. :^o

----------


## JebSanderson

> Andrew Romanoff ‏ @andrewromanoff  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Santorum surrogate yields time; SD Sen John Thune needs it to speak for (and eventually about) @MittRomney. #butenoughaboutme #COpolitics
> 
> why is santorum surrogate yeilding to a ROMNEY guy?


Double agent?

----------


## StilesBC

> why is santorum surrogate yeilding to a ROMNEY guy?


Cuz da meedia told him to.

----------


## rb3b3

> AP Projections
> Santorum 18
> Romney 9
> Newt 0
> Paul 0
> 
> 
> CNN Projections
> Santorum 17
> ...


Hahahahaha nothing pleases me more then to see the mainstream media have to eat their shiit!!!!!!!!! Just think about all the states the msm lied to the public in!!!!! It's going to be great seeing them get exposed after each caucus state!!!

----------


## sailingaway

lynnbartels ‏ @lynn_bartels  Reply  Retweeted  Favorite · Open
Way to get a huge cheer at state GOP convention: Say "Ron Paul." #copolitics

----------


## sailingaway

Robert Nemy ‏ @RobertNemy  Reply  Retweeted  Favorite · Open
Its a Ron Paul love fest at the Colorado State GOP Convention . Even Romney fans are impressed ! #ronpaul #copolitics #mitt2012

----------


## tsai3904

Have the National Committeeman and National Committeewoman positions been elected yet?  Those are delegate positions too.

----------


## sailingaway

> Have the National Committeeman and National Committeewoman positions been elected yet?  Those are delegate positions too.


the national committee man was Romney's and not contested. Worried me.  Maybe he was popular statewide and they didn't want that fight.

----------


## carterm

> I don't think those ^^ directly relate to each other, it would mean they were only awarding about 5 today which seems unlikely.
> 
> 
> Andrew Romanoff ‏ @andrewromanoff  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Santorum surrogate yields time; SD Sen John Thune needs it to speak for (and eventually about) @MittRomney. #butenoughaboutme #COpolitics
> 
> why is santorum surrogate yeilding to a ROMNEY guy?


There are 33 total: 
33 - (9+5+7) = 12.

AP just can't count, no worries. CNN at least adds to 33.

----------


## sailingaway

> There are 33 total: 
> 33 - (9+5+7) = 12.
> 
> AP just can't count, no worries. CNN at least adds to 33.


ok

----------


## sailingaway

Kristen Wyatt ‏ @APkristenwyatt  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
#cogop RNC hopefuls done. Balloting closes in 5 mins. #copolitics

----------


## JebSanderson

> the national committee man was Romney's and not contested. Worried me.  Maybe he was popular statewide and they didn't want that fight.


What about the committeewoman?

----------


## PatriotOne

Other Colorado news today from the Daily Paul .....

Ron Paul Sweeps Denver County, Colorado Delegates!
Submitted by FreedomLovingPatriot on Sat, 04/14/2012 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2GgBBz_7bE

RP - 6 delegates
Rom, San, Newt - 0

----------


## sailingaway

> What about the committeewoman?


that didn't come across twitter that I saw, maybe they do one before everything and one after like the academy awards?

----------


## sailingaway

> Other Colorado news today from the Daily Paul .....
> 
> Ron Paul Sweeps Denver County, Colorado Delegates!
> Submitted by FreedomLovingPatriot on Sat, 04/14/2012 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2GgBBz_7bE


yeah, I've been tweeting that. I didn't know it was today, thought it was part of yesterday's.  So how many is it now?

----------


## JebSanderson

> Other Colorado news today from the Daily Paul .....
> 
> Ron Paul Sweeps Denver County, Colorado Delegates!
> Submitted by FreedomLovingPatriot on Sat, 04/14/2012 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2GgBBz_7bE
> 
> RP - 6 delegates
> Rom, San, Newt - 0


Those are 6 more national delegates? Or are they already included in the 9 RP has?

----------


## jdcole

I keep slamming f5 on this thread.  Anything new?

----------


## rb3b3

Update from maxoutco who is currently at the state convention in Colorado...... Direct quote," our numbers were there. Looks like a winner" 


Yesssssssssssss going to continue to keep my fingers crossed!!!!!!

Thank maxoutco!

----------


## ItsTime

> Update from maxoutco who is currently at the state convention in Colorado...... Direct quote," our numbers were there. Looks like a winner" 
> 
> 
> Yesssssssssssss going to continue to keep my fingers crossed!!!!!!
> 
> Thank maxoutco!


Looks like a winner?

----------


## PaulSoHard

County conventions were a while ago, dunno why he decided to upload it today.

----------


## JebSanderson

> I keep slamming f5 on this thread.  Anything new?


@APkristenwyatt: #cogop RNC hopefuls done. Balloting closes in 5 mins. #copolitics
https://twitter.com/apkristenwyatt/s...73131061678081

We'll know soon!!!

----------


## sailingaway

> Those are 6 more national delegates? Or are they already included in the 9 RP has?


 the other districts were three delegates/three alternates so even if it is above what we had it would be 3, I think, not 6.  But if there are 33 total and we have 12, it is already more than a third, and 12 more than the AP awarded us in its fantasy delegate count.

----------


## orenbus

> Update from maxoutco who is currently at the state convention in Colorado...... Direct quote," our numbers were there. Looks like a winner" 
> 
> 
> Yesssssssssssss going to continue to keep my fingers crossed!!!!!!
> 
> Thank maxoutco!


I don't understand this, explain to me like I'm a five year old, thanks.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Those are 6 more national delegates? Or are they already included in the 9 RP has?


I don't know.  Hopefully one of our delegate counter nerds can answer .

----------


## rb3b3

> I don't understand this, explain to me like I'm a five year old, thanks.


We have been texting back and forth and that was the last text he sent me in those exact words so your guess is just as good as mine? Ill guess that we will have the majority of national delegates out of co.. That would be my guess as to what maxoutco means in that text to me

----------


## tsai3904

> Those are 6 more national delegates? Or are they already included in the 9 RP has?


The youtube video says those 6 delegates will move onto the State Convention, which is happening right now.  So those 6 delegates are NOT national delegates.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> What about the committeewoman?


 This is why I suspect neither the committeeman nor woman may have been chosen.  The person may have been slightly mistaken and the election may have been for chairman of the convention, which would make sense, since that's what would happen at the beginning of the convention, which is when they tweeted it.

Just a theory, though.

----------


## PatriotOne

> @APkristenwyatt: #cogop RNC hopefuls done. Balloting closes in 5 mins. #copolitics
> https://twitter.com/apkristenwyatt/s...73131061678081
> 
> We'll know soon!!!


And now we wait...................

----------


## sailingaway

Ernest Luning ‏ @eluning  Reply  Retweeted  Favorite · Open
Three more minutes for CO GOP delegates to fill out ballots. At stake: CU regent nom, 21 RNC delegates, same no. alternates. #copolitics

----------


## ItsTime

12 out of 36 delegates?

----------


## DanK22

Has there been any clarification on the rule about having a plurality in at least X many states. Is it 5 states and is plurality 50%+1? The early number, which I take with a shaker full of salt, was exactly 50%. I'm hitting F5 like a rat in a Skinner Box.

----------


## kathy88



----------


## helmuth_hubener

I am wondering: shouldn't there be some surrogates there for a state convention as big as this?  Did the "official" campaign not send any surrogates, like Rand?  Wouldn't that have been helpful?  Or were they that confident of winning?

Going forward, are they going to have a presence at other state conventions, like Missouri?  Perhaps even Ron Paul himself coming?  I heard he will be coming to Maine's convention.  Any others?

----------


## barth

Kristen Wyatt ‏ @APkristenwyatt
#cogop Ryan Call says 45 mins-hour for RNC delegate results #copolitics

----------


## sailingaway

Kristen Wyatt ‏ @APkristenwyatt  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
#cogop Ryan Call says 45 mins-hour for RNC delegate results #copolitics

----------


## sailingaway

> I am wondering: shouldn't there be some surrogates there for a state convention as big as this?  Did the "official" campaign not send any surrogates, like Rand?  Wouldn't that have been helpful?  Or were they that confident of winning?
> 
> Going forward, are they going to have a presence at other state conventions, like Missouri?  Perhaps even Ron Paul himself coming?  I heard he will be coming to Maine's convention.  Any others?


Ron won't be at Maines because he will be at NV at same time.

----------


## defe07

> Update from maxoutco who is currently at the state convention in Colorado...... Direct quote," our numbers were there. Looks like a winner" 
> 
> 
> Yesssssssssssss going to continue to keep my fingers crossed!!!!!!
> 
> Thank maxoutco!


Where can I find the link?

----------


## digitaldean

Ok Colorado has 36 total so how many do people think Paul might get? Over 30? Over 25? Thanks.

----------


## sailingaway

Alex Huston ‏ @Alex_HustonNI  Reply  Retweeted  Favorite · Open
I've followed the @dailypaul idea and put a large Ron Paul banner over a motorway in Belfast, Northern Ireland #RonPaul #RonPaul2012

----------


## JebSanderson

> Ok Colorado has 36 total so how many do people think Paul might get? Over 30? Over 25? Thanks.


He already has 9, 12 more are at stake right now so max 21

----------


## sailingaway

> Has there been any clarification on the rule about having a plurality in at least X many states. Is it 5 states and is plurality 50%+1? The early number, which I take with a shaker full of salt, was exactly 50%. I'm hitting F5 like a rat in a Skinner Box.


plurality means one more higher than the next highest

----------


## Darguth

> He already has 9, 12 more are at stake right now so max 21


Meaning he'd need 10 out of today's 12 in order to have a majority (without Santorum delegate support).  That's assuming he won't get any of the 3 superdelegates as well.

----------


## BKom

> plurality means one more higher than the next highest


Actually, plurality means one more than anyone else, but not necessarily fifty percent.

----------


## ItsTime

> He already has 9, 12 more are at stake right now so max 21


he won those yesterday right?

----------


## sailingaway

> Actually, plurality means one more than anyone else, but not necessarily fifty percent.


that is what I said

----------


## orenbus

> he won those yesterday right?


That's the word.

----------


## BKom

> Meaning he'd need 10 out of today's 12 in order to have a majority (without Santorum delegate support).  That's assuming he won't get any of the 3 superdelegates as well.


This is an important point. Because at some point, Santorum may officially withdraw rather than suspend his campaign, then his delegates could be free to go to other candidates. So, to be safe, we need to get actual majorities wherever we can. We know that the R party will circle the wagons to keep Ron from having any chance. It's not their main goal. It is their only goal. (Yes, they don't care if Mittler beats Obama or not. They just don't want Ron or Us to win.)

----------


## chb777

Congrats to all Ron Paul delegates and alternates at the CO GOP State Convention!  I wish I could have been with you all today!!

Cheers, Carl B

----------


## BKom

> that is what I said


It's not important, but it's not what you said. Go back and read what you said.

----------


## RabbitMan

> Has there been any clarification on the rule about having a plurality in at least X many states. Is it 5 states and is plurality 50%+1? The early number, which I take with a shaker full of salt, was exactly 50%.


Plurality = More than anyone else.  33% with others at 30%, 25%, etc is a plurality.  Majority is 50%+1.

Edit:  Oops! You guys already covered that. :P

----------


## tsai3904

> This is an important point. Because at some point, Santorum may officially withdraw rather than suspend his campaign, then his delegates could be free to go to other candidates.


Given what Santorum has said about uniting the party, Santorum's name will not be placed on the ballot at the National Convention so his delegates are/will be unpledged.

----------


## sailingaway

Paulitiek ‏ @DePaulitiek  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
over ruim 30 minuten is de uitslag te verwachten van de Coloradeo State convention. Wat zal het worden? #copolitics

http://www.paulitiek.nl/site/?p=3595

----------


## chb777

Congrats to all the Ron Paul delegates & alternates elected!  I wish I could have been with you all in CO!!

Great job to everyone there -- and let's keep fighting the good fight for Liberty and the Constitution!!!

Cheers, Carl B

----------


## digitaldean

Do these Santorum people know he is out of the race? Or are they winning these for him in order to back Mitt when he says to do so?

----------


## sailingaway

> Do these Santorum people know he is out of the race? Or are they winning these for him in order to back Mitt when he says to do so?


I think they are hoping Santa will be in contention if it is a brokered convention or that a brokered convention will allow either a conservative to emerge or to get leverage.  they may switch for leverage or not.  Unless we have a majority we aren't really safe, they could change at any time, but we get what we can.

----------


## Barrex

> Paulitiek ‏ @DePaulitiek  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> over ruim 30 minuten is de uitslag te verwachten van de Coloradeo State convention. Wat zal het worden? #copolitics


Is that dutch? Similar to German.
Over 30 min passed expecting Colorado state convention. What number was it(what war there...or)?

----------


## sailingaway

note these guys have a moneybomb banner! http://www.paulitiek.nl/site/?p=3595

Yeah, I know a little German and I was trying to puzzle it out fully it looks like they want word on what is happening.  their blog is at the link in this post with a moneybomb tag.

----------


## JebSanderson

Ron won 9/9 national delegates and 9/9 alternates in congressional districts 3,5 and 6 in Minnesota tonight 
RP:10, Santorum:2, Romney:0 so far there


Let's hope we can pull off the same upset in Colorado!!!!!'

----------


## sailingaway

from MN George Damian ‏ @GeorgeD_87  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
RT @patandersonmn Looks like 18 for 18 (9dels/9alts) in MN for Ron Paul. @DanielSurman Paul delegates sweep #cd3.

----------


## sailingaway

> Ron won 9/9 national delegates and 9/9 alternates in congressional districts 3,5 and 6 in Minnesota tonight 
> RP:10, Santorum:2, Romney:0 so far there
> 
> 
> Let's hope we can pull off the same upset in Colorado!!!!!'


how many does MN have altogether?

----------


## jdcole

There are 40 delegates up for grabs total in MN.

----------


## Darguth

> how many does MN have altogether?


I believe MN has 40 RNC delegate slots:
- 24 from CD conventions
- 13 from State conventions
- 3 from superdelegate positions (voted on at State Convention)

----------


## sailingaway

Ernest Luning ‏ @eluning Close
Matt Arnold top lines for CU regent Republican primary with 1893 votes to Davidson's 1602 votes. #copolitics #copols

is he ours?

----------


## Darguth

<removed, as I'm an idiot>

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> Ernest Luning ‏ @eluning Close
> Matt Arnold top lines for CU regent Republican primary with 1893 votes to Davidson's 1602 votes. #copolitics #copols
> 
> is he ours?


Also, why is the University of Colorado Regent elected at the GOP convention?

----------


## JebSanderson

> Also, why is the University of Colorado Regent elected at the GOP convention?


Just saw that tweet as well, no clue what it means. Maybe it's the head of the GOP club at the university?

----------


## tsai3904

> Also, why is the University of Colorado Regent elected at the GOP convention?


The Republican candidate for the at-large seat is elected at the Colorado GOP State Convention.

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> The Republican candidate for the at-large seat is elected at the Colorado GOP State Convention.


But what is the Regent and what does he/she do for the University?

----------


## DanK22

> Is that dutch? Similar to German.
> Over 30 min passed expecting Colorado state convention. What number was it(what war there...or)?


Took Dutch and German, van = Dutch von = German (Good to know for names). Their site is .nl (Netherlands)

----------


## enrique

I assume that it is like Michigan where some state universities have statewide elections of regents. At our MI convention we select delegates, regents for 3 public universities and sec of state, AG to go on the ballot as the GOP nominee. There is no primary for these positions like our legislators.

----------


## chb777

http://www.cuindependent.com/2012/02...-arnold/31061/

Matt Arnold is one of two Republican candidates challenging Ludwig, a Democrat, in November.

----------


## chb777

Matt Arnold is one of two Republican candidates challenging Ludwig, a Democrat, in November.

http://www.cuindependent.com/2012/02...-arnold/31061/

----------


## tsai3904

> But what is the Regent and what does he/she do for the University?


https://www.cusys.edu/regents/




> The board is charged constitutionally with the general supervision of the university and the exclusive control and direction of all funds of and appropriations to the university, unless otherwise provided by law.

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> https://www.cusys.edu/regents/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The board is charged constitutionally with the general supervision of the university and the exclusive control and direction of all funds of and appropriations to the university, unless otherwise provided by law.


Thanks for the info.

----------


## PatriotOne

Counting now going on for 55 minutes.  So much for the 45 min estimate.

----------


## WesSeid

> The chairman jus asked us all to put aside differences and let all into the party, including the thousands of liberty minded people who have joined the party in recent years and to also stop using terms like RINO and establishment.


I might stop using "RINO" and "establishment," but I ain't going to stop using "fake conservative."

As for the slate, for the people talking about and posting pics of the fake slate, it's hard to understand what the big deal is unless there's also a pic of the real slate next to it.  If someone posted a pic like that, I missed it.

----------


## sailingaway

It is the name Ron Paul folks and Santa folks were using for their slate at yesterday's conventions but it is full of Romney slate people.

----------


## JebSanderson

> Counting now going on for 55 minutes.  So much for the 45 min estimate.


Truck with fake ballots is stuck in traffic

----------


## ItsTime

RPH is saying Ron has won 50% of the Colorado delegates.

----------


## sailingaway

we need 51%    but I'll take it, if true!! it would be our first plurality state!!

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> RPH is saying Ron has won 50% of the Colorado delegates.


huh?

----------


## PatriotOne

> RPH is saying Ron has won 50% of the Colorado delegates.


RPH?

----------


## Agorism

Was 50% of the delegates what we were shooting for?

Yes and what's rpm

----------


## JebSanderson

> RPH?


Ronpaulhawaii?

----------


## sailingaway

> huh?


oops!!

----------


## ItsTime

My bad it wasn't RPH! Sorry

----------


## PatriotOne

While DU nearly has Magness back to a hockey arena, still awaiting 12 statewide #cogop delegates. #copolitics

----------


## chb777

http://www.cologop.org/colorado-gop-...embly-results/

----------


## kathy88

> I might stop using "RINO" and "establishment," but I ain't going to stop using "fake conservative."
> 
> As for the slate, for the people talking about and posting pics of the fake slate, it's hard to understand what the big deal is unless there's also a pic of the real slate next to it.  If someone posted a pic like that, I missed it.


The term "unity slate" is the one PaulSantorum supporters have been using. The Romney people made a slate of THEIR choices and named it "unity slate." That is why we are saying it is fake. They attempted to trick the Paul and Santo peeps into voting for their delegates. Make sense now?

----------


## sailingaway

Kristen Wyatt ‏ @APkristenwyatt  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
While DU nearly has Magness back to a hockey arena, still awaiting 12 statewide #cogop delegates. #copolitics

----------


## Bern

> huh?


This is no time to play coy man!

----------


## sailingaway

> http://www.cologop.org/colorado-gop-...embly-results/


that was yesterday's wasn't it?

----------


## kathy88

Double post. Damn updates. LOL.

----------


## ItsTime

> that was yesterday's wasn't it?


I take it the undeclared are Rons?

----------


## JebSanderson

> I take it the undeclared are Rons?


Most are

----------


## seawolf

I have read the thread, where on earth are we right this second with the delegate count in Colorado?????  It is not clear at all????

----------


## JebSanderson

> I have read the thread, where on earth are we right this second with the delegate count in Colorado?????  It is not clear at all????


So far it's:
9 for Ron Paul
7 for Santorum
5 for Romney
0 for the Grinch

12 more will be decided tonight

----------


## jeremiah89

Breaking! Ron takes over 50% of the delegates in Colorado and sweeps 9/9 in Minnesota (the rest o MN delegates will be awarded next weeke...
https://twitter.com/#!/blackthisout/status/191296190397165568

----------


## JebSanderson

> Breaking! Ron takes over 50% of the delegates in Colorado and sweeps 9/9 in Minnesota (the rest o MN delegates will be awarded next weeke...
> https://twitter.com/#!/blackthisout/status/191296190397165568


 Any other sources to confirm?

----------


## sailingaway

> Breaking! Ron takes over 50% of the delegates in Colorado and sweeps 9/9 in Minnesota (the rest o MN delegates will be awarded next weeke...
> https://twitter.com/#!/blackthisout/status/191296190397165568


do we actually know that or was that from the 'RPH' rumor?

----------


## orenbus

> Breaking! Ron takes over 50% of the delegates in Colorado and sweeps 9/9 in Minnesota (the rest o MN delegates will be awarded next weeke...
> https://twitter.com/#!/blackthisout/status/191296190397165568


While we are on the subject, who has access to that twitter account? @blackthisout

Can you please tweet something about the MB tomorrow?

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> do we actually know that or was that from the 'RPH' rumor?


I'm waiting for official news from people actually there...

----------


## ItsTime

> do we actually know that or was that from the 'RPH' rumor?


I saw it before I posted it to BTO. Ron Paul Flix is reporting it as well as many others.

----------


## kathy88

> Any other sources to confirm?


Yeah, he would have had to get all the remaining 12 to garner 50%.... Cool beans if he did.

----------


## ItsTime

> While we are on the subject, who has access to that twitter account? @blackthisout
> 
> Can you please tweet something about the MB tomorrow?


Yes. On Moneybomb days I usually post about it 2 or 3 times that day.

----------


## chb777

Yes.  These were the results from Colorado's Congressional District National Delegates / Alternates voted on yesterday!

----------


## WesSeid

My point is if people want the rest of the world to better see and understand why the slate is fake and such an underhanded dirty trick, put up a pic of both slates together so people can see the same name and all that for themselves.  "A picture is worth 1000 words."  Apathetic voters need to be hit over the head with this kind of stuff for it to make an impact.

----------


## orenbus

> Yes. On Moneybomb days I usually post about it 2 or 3 times that day.


KK, sent you a PM.

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> Yeah, he would have had to get all the remaining 12 to garner 50%.... Cool beans if he did.


That's not true.
There are already 9 confirmed Paul delegates selected at the local level.
If he gets 9 more today, that is 50% (18/36). If he gets 10, 11, or 12 then he has over 50%.

----------


## Maestro232

A plurality of delegates means more delegates than anyone else.  He's already ahead with 9.  Colorado is a lock now.

----------


## Barrex

> While we are on the subject, who has access to that twitter account? @blackthisout
> 
> Can you please tweet something about the MB tomorrow?


Lol I thought that that were you...




> Yes. On Moneybomb days I usually post about it 2 or 3 times that day.


You are having access to Tlackthisout Twitter account or you got another one?

----------


## The Northbreather

Confirmation !?!?!?!

----------


## JebSanderson

> Confirmation !?!?!?!


None yet

----------


## tbone717

> A plurality of delegates means more delegates than anyone else.  He's already ahead with 9.  Colorado is a lock now.


Not so fast.  CO sends 36 to the RNC.  We won't have an idea until all the delegates are awarded, and technically since I believe some of CO's delegates will go to the RNC unbound, in truth we won't really know how the delegates vote until the RNC.

----------


## orenbus

> Lol I thought that that were you...


Lol No, Remember I was asking if you ever heard back from anyone Dusman mentioned having access to the social networking stuff (Twitter/Facebook accounts) a week or two ago? If I had access to that twitter account would have been promoting the MB much earlier.

----------


## sailingaway

> Yes. On Moneybomb days I usually post about it 2 or 3 times that day.


do you have access to the email list, too?

----------


## Barrex

> Lol No, Remember I was asking if you ever heard back from anyone Dusman mentioned having access to the social networking stuff a week or two ago? If I had access to that twitter account would have been promoting the MB much earlier.


Yea I remember. I thought that you might have gained access... I asked 1 person to get in touch via twitter now that blackthiout account is active

----------


## ItsTime

> do you have access to the email list, too?


No I do not.

----------


## sailingaway

> No I do not.


ok, thanks. We have Dr Mercola, I think, sending an email to 3 000 000 people, but every list helps! Particularly those who have donated before.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Come on, Colorado, you were supposed to be done by 5......

----------


## PaulSoHard

lynnbartels ‏ @lynn_bartels  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
BREAKING: Of the 12 at-large delegate spots today, eight went to Romney, four unpledged. #copolitics

----------


## sailingaway

Kristen Wyatt ‏ @APkristenwyatt  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
12 statewide #cogop RNC delegates: 8 for Romney, 4 unpledged #copolitics
6m lynnbartels ‏ @lynn_bartels  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
BREAKING: 3 Romney supporters -- Bob Beauprez, Hank Brown, Rep. J Paul Brown -- are top vote getters today at state convention. #copolitics

----------


## JebSanderson

> lynnbartels ‏ @lynn_bartels  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> BREAKING: Of the 12 at-large delegate spots today, eight went to Romney, four unpledged. #copolitics


Wtf?!

----------


## digitaldean

Oh well it looks like we lost this state. Good try people.

----------


## orenbus

> do you have access to the email list, too?


I have access to the list and the BTO/TP11 websites, just not the social networking stuff (Twitter/Facebook)

----------


## sailingaway

not good.  so 9 plus 4 is 13, IF those are ours.

IF so we would be tied with Romney if all our numbers are right, and Santa people would swing the state. Which, since he is pretty establishment, isn't great.  But not all the unpledged might be ours, also.

----------


## JebSanderson

How does this happen?

----------


## tbone717

> not good.  so 9 plus 4 is 13, IF those are ours.


Yes.  And I think Romney has 13 pledged if I counted right.

----------


## rb3b3

What the$#@!????????? Are you kidding me???????????? Can that be true??? I thought we had over 50%???

----------


## PaulSoHard

I thought results from the district conventions were
10 Unpledged
6 Santorum
5 Romney

no?

----------


## JebSanderson

> I thought results from the district conventions were
> 10 Unpledged
> 6 Santorum
> 5 Romney
> 
> no?


 Yes, 9/10 unpledged are Ron Paul delegates and 1 is a Santorum delegate.

----------


## sailingaway

> What the$#@!????????? Are you kidding me???????????? Can that be true??? I thought we had over 50%???


that is why people were asking for confirmation.  Rumors start and people repeat them in their excitement and you can't be sure until hard numbers come out.  I also want to know how it happened, but we were basing our expectation on cheering levels and most people at political conventions don't cheer that much.

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

So this means (assuming unpledged are Paul):
9 + 4 = 13 for Ron Paul
5 + 8 = 13 for Romney
7 + 0 = 7 for Santorum

So that is 33.

There are also the 3 insider party voters for the 36 total (are these assumed for Romney?)

----------


## sailingaway

> I thought results from the district conventions were
> 10 Unpledged
> 6 Santorum
> 5 Romney
> 
> no?


we thought 9 of those unpledged were ours.

----------


## tbone717

> What the$#@!????????? Are you kidding me???????????? Can that be true??? I thought we had over 50%???


We had 9 of the 21 CD delegates.  I am not sure where the 50% number ever came from.  The at-large delegates are typically elected officials (state reps, etc) that will generally go for the presumptive nominee, for party unity.  I am assuming CO is similar to most other states.

----------


## rb3b3

Something stinks here man!!!!! Amazing everyone reporting we walking away with more then 50% then tbone comes on here with his negative sht as always and no all of a sudden Roamny has 8 out of 12 from today???? Something not smelling right!

----------


## sailingaway

> So this means (assuming unpledged are Paul):
> 9 + 4 = 13 for Ron Paul
> 5 + 8 = 13 for Romney
> 7 + 0 = 7 for Santorum
> 
> So that is 33.
> 
> There are also the 3 insider party voters for the 36 total (are these assumed for Romney?)


I'd say yes which would give him plurality dammit.  And that is assuming best case on the unpledged some of which might be his as well for all we know, at this point.  Maybe they won't all show up and our alternates will get some...  I can hope.

----------


## PaulSoHard

So Romney ends up getting more than AP and CNN projected he will get.

Not good.

----------


## tbone717

> So this means (assuming unpledged are Paul):
> 9 + 4 = 13 for Ron Paul
> 5 + 8 = 13 for Romney
> 7 + 0 = 7 for Santorum
> 
> So that is 33.
> 
> There are also the 3 insider party voters for the 36 total (are these assumed for Romney?)


The 3 party leaders that automatically go to the RNC are the National Committeeman, the National Committeewoman, and the chairman of the Colorado's Republican Party. Typically they will go for the presumptive nominee.

----------


## rb3b3

> that is why people were asking for confirmation.  Rumors start and people repeat them in their excitement and you can't be sure until hard numbers come out.  I also want to know how it happened, but we were basing our expectation on cheering levels and most people at political conventions don't cheer that much.


I understand that, but what makes these new numbers official?? The ones saying Romney got 8 today?? R those official or rumors?

----------


## kathy88

So if the other 3 are romney that's 13 rp  16 romney  so we'd need 4 of the 7 santorum dels to get a plurality?

----------


## rb3b3

Why are these new numbers official???? Can someone explain that to me??? Who is this girl Lynn???? Why are her tweets official?

----------


## tsai3904

> How does this happen?


Name recognition.  The top 3 vote getters are well known in the state so a lot of Santorum supporters probably voted for them.

----------


## sailingaway

Oh well.  CO was one I wasn't sure we would get previously, but lately I'd been hopeful.  I'll be upset if we don't get Maine and MN, and I HOPE we get WA but the Romney/Grinch/Santa slate in WA today was a blow, although that was a small county apparently.  

MO is going to also depend on where the Santa people go and in St Charles they went w/ Romney.

----------


## JebSanderson

> Why are these new numbers official???? Can someone explain that to me??? Who is this girl Lynn???? Why are her tweets official?


She's a Matt Collins sock puppet so that's makes her tweets official.

----------


## PaulSoHard

> Why are these new numbers official???? Can someone explain that to me??? Who is this girl Lynn???? Why are her tweets official?


Ok then:
Kristen Wyatt ‏ @APkristenwyatt  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
12 statewide #cogop RNC delegates: 8 for Romney, 4 unpledged #copolitics

----------


## rb3b3

SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME HOW AND WHY THISGIRL LYNN WHO TWEEETED THAT ROMENY GOT 8 how is it official??????

----------


## tsai3904

> Why are these new numbers official???? Can someone explain that to me??? Who is this girl Lynn???? Why are her tweets official?


They're not official, but it's hard to think why someone would be lying about this when we will hear the official results soon.

----------


## tbone717

> So if the other 3 are romney that's 13 rp  16 romney  so we'd need 4 of the 7 santorum dels to get a plurality?


As I understand it you are correct.  It seems CO's delegates are bound based upon their declared preference.  It's a different system than we have seen in other caucus states.  The way I am reading the rules, the delegates are bound on the first ballot to the candidate they declared their preference to in the conventions.

----------


## sailingaway

blackthisout ‏ @blackthisout  Reply  Retweeted  Favorite · Open
Moneybomb starts at midnight tonight. Come home from the bars and donate a little too much #RonPaul #GOP2012 #cogop delegates. #copolitics

lol!

----------


## JebSanderson

> Oh well it looks like we lost this state. Good try people.


Considering Ron Paul came in 4th in the straw poll he did really well delegate wise.

----------


## JebSanderson

> blackthisout ‏ @blackthisout  Reply  Retweeted  Favorite · Open
> Moneybomb starts at midnight tonight. Come home from the bars and donate a little too much #RonPaul #GOP2012 #cogop delegates. #copolitics
> 
> lol!


Already retweeted

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME HOW AND WHY THISGIRL LYNN WHO TWEEETED THAT ROMENY GOT 8 how is it official??????


Both Lynn Bartels (Denver Post) and Kristen Wyatt (AP) independently reported the 8 Romney, 4 Unpledged result.
It is not official, but seems quite credible at this point.

----------


## rb3b3

I dontnderstand this man!!!! None of this makes sense to me!!! Glad I never followed politics before!!! Amazing man we have more cd delegates then anyone in co and yet rahmne walks away with 8 out of 12 state delegates!!! How is it possible???????  This is such horse$#@!!!!! And I don't give a $#@! ban me again of you want!! Fuhkkkk it!!!! This is $#@!n bull$#@!!

----------


## Agorism

They probably just made some numbers up and gave the delegates to Romney as they usually do.

----------


## ItsTime

^calm down. We did very well today. We got more delegates than the MSM is reporting.

----------


## rb3b3

> They're not official, but it's hard to think why someone would be lying about this when we will hear the official results soon.


I know what you mean, but I just don't trust any media people!! I was talking to maxoutco all day today who was there and he said we had the numbers!!!

----------


## tsai3904

It probably came down to name recognition.  Romney's 8 delegates are probably well known elected or former elected state officials.

----------


## PaulSoHard

> ^calm down. We did very well today. We got more delegates than the MSM is reporting.


But the bad thing about it is that Romney will get more than what the MSM is reporting as well

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Something stinks here man!!!!! Amazing everyone reporting we walking away with more then 50% then tbone comes on here with his negative sht as always and no all of a sudden Roamny has 8 out of 12 from today???? Something not smelling right!


 Umm, I think that blaming tbone for this would be a streeeeeetch.

----------


## tbone717

> I dontnderstand this man!!!! None of this makes sense to me!!! Glad I never followed politics before!!! Amazing man we have more cd delegates then anyone in co and yet rahmne walks away with 8 out of 12 state delegates!!! How is it possible???????  This is such horse$#@!!!!! And I don't give a $#@! ban me again of you want!! Fuhkkkk it!!!! This is $#@!n bull$#@!!


If CO is typical then the at-large delegates are usually party establishment that will vote for the presumptive nominee.  This is another reason why it is important for libertarian Republicans to run for party offices.

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> I know what you mean, but I just don't trust any media people!! I was talking to maxoutco all day today who was there and he said we had the numbers!!!


Thus far, our people there tweeting have been silent in regard to the results.
We'll see what happens.

----------


## ItsTime

link to the tweet?

----------


## rb3b3

We have people who make up the grassroots busting their $#@!n ass for all of us and Ron Paul and it seems no matter how good it looks for us BAM with a stroke of a pen we go from having the majority of delegates to just a great showing!! It's $#@!n frustrating and I feel bad for our great brothers and sisters who are fighting this war with us!! Now instead of me donating 100 to this money bomb now I'm gonna $#@!n donate 300!!!

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> I dontnderstand this man!!!! None of this makes sense to me!!! Glad I never followed politics before!!! Amazing man we have more cd delegates then anyone in co and yet rahmne walks away with 8 out of 12 state delegates!!! How is it possible???????  This is such horse$#@!!!!! And I don't give a $#@! ban me again of you want!! Fuhkkkk it!!!! This is $#@!n bull$#@!!


 You're not going to get banned!!!  I think we all feel that way.  I'm still holding out hope that this is a false report, though.  Like you say, everyone on the ground, all the actual Colorado people, they all had good reports and were optimistic for victory.

----------


## tbone717

> Umm, I think that blaming tbone for this would be a streeeeeetch.


Yeah I just got here.  People do not seem to understand who the at large delegates typically are.

----------


## JebSanderson

> link to the tweet?


https://twitter.com/apkristenwyatt/s...01625841860608

----------


## rb3b3

> Umm, I think that blaming tbone for this would be a streeeeeetch.



I always blame tbone when I get frustrated for some reason. It's nothing new right tbone??? Lol

----------


## ItsTime

> We have people who make up the grassroots busting their $#@!n ass for all of us and Ron Paul and it seems no matter how good it looks for us BAM with a stroke of a pen we go from having the majority of delegates to just a great showing!! It's $#@!n frustrating and I feel bad for our great brothers and sisters who are fighting this war with us!! Now instead of me donating 100 to this money bomb now I'm gonna $#@!n donate 300!!!


Donate 100 now and 200 tomorrow. That way you feel better now.

----------


## PaulSoHard

Isn't someone here texting with a member who's at the convention right now?? If so, ask them!!

----------


## Bern

I for one thank all the Colorado peeps who really stepped up to the plate yesterday and today and represented.  I'm totally stoked at your efforts.  Thank you so much.

----------


## ItsTime

Walking away with 13 delegates would be awesome.

----------


## rb3b3

> Isn't someone here texting with a member who's at the convention right now?? If so, ask them!!


Yes that would be me texting with maxoutco and he said we had the numbers and said he sees us winning the majority!!!


Edit... He couldn't stay for the results he is married with kids.

----------


## sailingaway

> I for one thank all the Colorado peeps who really stepped up to the plate yesterday and today and represented.  I'm totally stoked at your efforts.  Thank you so much.


this.  I was afraid Romney would be tied into party in CO, but it is wonderful we got what we did.  I am now holding my breath until someone confirms how many of the unpledged are Ron's.

----------


## rb3b3

> Donate 100 now and 200 tomorrow. That way you feel better now.


Everything I donate I want to count to the money bomb so it's the biggest one ever!! When it is the biggest one ever that will make me feel better

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> this.  I was afraid Romney would be tied into party in CO, but it is wonderful we got what we did.  I am now holding my breath until someone confirms how many of the unpledged are Ron's.


Apparently at least one is not...

*patrick malone ‏ @pmalonecolo  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open*
*@SenatorGrantham of Canon City among at-large #COGOP delegates to #RNC uncommitted to a candidate. #coleg #copolitics*


I do not think he has any connection to Paul, and will likely go with the party...

----------


## NikolayaRadchenkova

> ^calm down. We did very well today. We got more delegates than the MSM is reporting.


We were predicted 0 and might come away with 13 (more if Santorum's guys change sides!)

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

The caucus strategy works guys!

----------


## PatriotOne

Somebody gots some splainin to do....waiting for the convention insiders to come back,

----------


## tbone717

> The caucus strategy works guys!


It does, but man is this a mess of a way to determine delegates.  I much prefer a primary system like NH's.

----------


## sailingaway

Yeah, I'd like to know too, but it usually comes down to numbers. ALL the party types would vote for Romney of course, even those previously pledged to Santa, I'll bet.  Well our worst case is still a lot better than we were being given credit for, but being a hair away from plurality as the votes were taken is not what we would have preferred, of course.  And Oklahoma is complete icing as far as I am concerned!

----------


## JebSanderson

> It does, but man is this a mess of a way to determine delegates.  I much prefer a primary system like NH's.


Primaries are easier, but we're much better at getting delegates through the caucus process.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Yeah, primaries we just lose and then it's done.  In Caucus states it goes on and on... but then sometimes we win.

----------


## PaulSoHard

I can see why conventions are beginning electronic devices now, even though this wasn't one of them

----------


## tbone717

> Primaries are easier, but we're much better at getting delegates through the caucus process.


Oh I understand.  I am thinking of it more in the bigger picture.  Like for instance if Santorum was still in the race, his people would be seriously pissed that they won the popular vote but lost to both Romney and Paul in delegates.

I'd hate for that to happen to one of our guys in the future.

----------


## sailingaway

> Oh I understand.  I am thinking of it more in the bigger picture.  Like for instance if Santorum was still in the race, his people would be seriously pissed that they won the popular vote but lost to both Romney and Paul in delegates.
> 
> I'd hate for that to happen to one of our guys in the future.


you mean like in ND where Romney took it and they wouldn't do a physical count of the caucus vote? If a party ties their delegates to a caucus whether the primary vote is the same is irrelevant.

----------


## kathy88

> We have people who make up the grassroots busting their $#@!n ass for all of us and Ron Paul and it seems no matter how good it looks for us BAM with a stroke of a pen we go from having the majority of delegates to just a great showing!! It's $#@!n frustrating and I feel bad for our great brothers and sisters who are fighting this war with us!! Now instead of me donating 100 to this money bomb now I'm gonna $#@!n donate 300!!!


 That's the spirit. And it will make up for those not intending to donate because the campaign isn't making ads to trash Romney

----------


## rb3b3

People on twitter are saying some type of fraud went down in colorado as usual... They saying Ron Paul had the numbers and Romney walk away wit 8 out of the 12!!! I have a feeling we will be hearing a lot more about this!!

----------


## Bern

> It does, but man is this a mess of a way to determine delegates.  I much prefer a primary system like NH's.


Primaries reward the apathetic.  Caucuses reward the determined.

----------


## Agorism

> Primaries reward the apathetic.  Caucuses reward the determined.


Exactly.

If Iowa were a primary system, we'd have HillaryBeast in the WH right now and she would bombing Iran at this very moment. Probably would still be using water boarding torture as well.

----------


## tbone717

> Primaries reward the apathetic.  Caucuses reward the determined.


Again, I understand the process.  It just does not seem to be the most efficient, and really leaves the voters out of the process a lot more so than the primary does.  Honestly though, this is the first year where we have seen this to the level we are because of the calendar enabling later states to have a bigger say in the nomination.

I like caucuses because they do act as a test of organizational skills.  However, the drawn out convention process is where there are some issues that I imagine will be looked at over the next four years or so.  Like I said, I would hate to see one of our guys get screwed out of delegates in the future.

----------


## Agorism

I don't trust Obama, but Hillary would have been worse.

----------


## sailingaway

Robert Nemy ‏ @RobertNemy  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Corruption from the Romney camp.Wins 8 del despite majority pro Ron Paul crowd.Rigged count. How can they vote for such a fraud? #copolitics

don't know if he's just disappointed, or actually knows something.

----------


## ItsTime

> Robert Nemy ‏ @RobertNemy  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Corruption from the Romney camp.Wins 8 del despite majority pro Ron Paul crowd.Rigged count. How can they vote for such a fraud? #copolitics
> 
> don't know if he's just disappointed, or actually knows something.


The way things have been going, I would not doubt if there was fraud again.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

If Ron Paul supporters were a majority, make a count.  Prove it.  Have a open vote where you stand up, that way ballots can't be faked.  Don't let the convention adjourn if this is true.  Refuse to leave.  Make them arrest you all.

----------


## PaulSoHard

> Robert Nemy ‏ @RobertNemy  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Corruption from the Romney camp.Wins 8 del despite majority pro Ron Paul crowd.Rigged count. How can they vote for such a fraud? #copolitics
> 
> don't know if he's just disappointed, or actually knows something.


This guy's reporting from Canada lol. He predicted Ron would have 21 delegates after the state convention. His info is probably not credible, but people are saying that they have a hunch of a Romney rig.

----------


## sailingaway

> This guy's reporting from Canada lol. He predicted Ron would have 21 delegates after the state convention. His info is probably not credible, but people are saying that they have a hunch of a Romney rig.


the party seems willing to rig it wholesale at the local level, not every place but enough to win, whatever it takes.  We have specific evidence from Maine, Missouri, Georgia.....  I could be being uncharitable, but we run into it again and again. That being said, I could also be convinced that today we just had a few less of the numbers, but maybe the quiet is our folks protesting it.

----------


## Agorism



----------


## PauliticsPolitics

http://www.denverpost.com/breakingne...98638/politics

----------


## Margo37

I used some of his info earlier but then couldn't find the source.    Robert Nemy ‏ @RobertNemy Reply Retweet Favorite · Open

Aside from that looks like I have some Tweets and FBs to try to delete.   Sadly.

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

http://www.therepublic.com/view/stor...-GOP-Assembly/

----------


## Wolfgang Bohringer

> It does, but man is this a mess of a way to determine delegates.  I much prefer a primary system like NH's.


You're joking right? You want an un-auditable voting process and the easiest access to the vote so that the least passionate have the same weight as we do?  Brilliant.

----------


## sailingaway

> http://www.denverpost.com/breakingne...98638/politics


thanks. Please start a thread with that so people don't have to wade through this thread for the official bottom line.

----------


## carterm

so that would mean the final numbers are paul 13, romney 13, santorum 7?

----------


## sailingaway

> You're joking right? You want an un-auditable voting process and the easiest access to the vote so that the least passionate have the same weight as we do?  Brilliant.


You need that if you have candidates no one can get passionate about.  I don't see why our candidates should need it.

----------


## Travlyr

What is funny ... really funny is that Bob Beauprez is a banker and he was a spokesman for Romney. The GOP is toast if they ignore Ron Paul. They will do so at their own peril.

----------


## Monotaur

Just got home from the convention.  It was adjourned long before results were posted (room had to be vacated for another event). Sad to see the news of the results though.  I'll post more later.  So tired right now....

----------


## sailingaway

> so that would mean the final numbers are paul 13, romney 13, santorum 7?


but Romney will have all the at large party types.  So he hs the plurality. Also we don't know how many unpledged are ours yet from today.

----------


## sailingaway

> Just got home from the convention.  It was adjourned long before results were posted (room had to be vacated for another event). Sad to see the news of the results though.  I'll post more later.  So tired right now....


thank you!  Let us know how many of the unpledged were actually ours when you find out, if it isn't already posted.  Get some rest!

----------


## PaulSoHard

Wait why are some people still saying that Ron will have a plurality?

----------


## cevans93

Because, without getting into specifics, most of the "unpledged" and even "Santorum" delegates were ours.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Just got home from the convention.  It was adjourned long before results were posted (room had to be vacated for another event). Sad to see the news of the results though.  I'll post more later.  So tired right now....


 Monotaur!  We want news!  Someone from Colorado?

----------


## shishka

> http://www.therepublic.com/view/stor...-GOP-Assembly/


See, this was what I was afraid of: even if Paul were to get 13 delegates, the public will never know about it because the news sources will report those delegates as "unpledged".  His name won't even get mentioned. We don't get the credit, the publicity and, thus, any momentum of sucess in the public eye.

I'm sorry, we not only need to figure how to win plurality, but opinion. This ain't cuttin' it.

----------


## wgadget

Here's a report from the Denver Post...LOL

http://www.denverpost.com/breakingne...98638/politics

----------


## Wolfgang Bohringer

> You need that if you have candidates no one can get passionate about.  I don't see why our candidates should need it.


You disagree with this?




> Primaries are easier, but we're much better at getting delegates through the caucus process.

----------


## sailingaway

> You disagree with this?


I agree with you.  I think tbone plans to support candidates that won't interest people and will require primaries.

----------


## seawolf

So pretty much based on everything we know now, we did much better that the beauty contest earlier in the Primary season, but with only 13 out of 36 delegates not nearly enough to gain for a plurality. So we will not be able to count Colorado as one of the five States we must have to have Ron nominated for President in Tampa.

Disappointing, but thank you to all in Colorado for fighting hard!!! We all need to look to other States to make up the five!!!

----------


## Travlyr

> Monotaur!  We want news!  Someone from Colorado?


Ron Paul supporters were the majority. The status quo knew that and they didn't like it, but they accepted it. I was there. The Colorado Ron Paul team was very organized and the Romney team was disorganized but still a force because all the wealthy people support him.

----------


## sailingaway

> Ron Paul supporters were the majority. The status quo knew that and they didn't like it, but they accepted it. I was there. The Colorado Ron Paul team was very organized and the Romney team was disorganized but still a force because all the wealthy people support him.


then how would we lose? Lack of voting discipline for the top of the slate?

----------


## shishka

I thought wealth couldn't be an issue with caucuses?

----------


## rb3b3

Something stinks in Colorado I'm telling you all now!!! Something is up !! This is just a hunch but I feelit because it doesn't make sense!

----------


## DonovanJames

I haven't been following the thread and I am scared to scroll back a few 10 pages.. what has happened to cause such disarm among the RPF?

----------


## rodo1776

At a convention you have these possibilities basically:

1)	You have 50.01% of seated voting delegates at each vote and you have organized well in advance and have a SLATE. All your delegates know whats up and who to vote for and you have an organization of captains at each lower level delegation like CDs at state or counties etc to pass along voting info during the convention.  We saw this in Missouri I think. You have people educated in Robertss rules of order to deflect the hack GOPers.  Also you run fake candidates, print up fake slates and do whatever level of misinformation you can live with. But your people know what to do and how to vote.  

2)	You have less than 50% seated voting delegates and you still have a good organization and everyone knows what to do when and vote for your slate. You still run misinformation. You also cut deals with other candidates as needed and get a percentage of delegates or still can sweep all delegates if you get lucky and are organized well. 

3)	You get beat or not do as well as hoped. But you learn for next time. We mostly I think did this option in 08.   

So if we did not take Colorado it was probably option 3 or some variation. But we still did much better than 4 years ago. And we did better than the beauty contest primary. 
Robert Nemy ‏ @RobertNemy Reply Retweet Favorite  Open
Corruption from the Romney camp.Wins 8 del despite majority pro Ron Paul crowd.Rigged count. How can they vote for such a fraud? #copolitics

If the above tweet is true then we screwed up and hopefully learn for next time.  No way can they rig the ballot count if we have observers in the room where they count. I doubt any fraud occurred. We got beat evidently by not having a clean slate and making sure our delegates voted properly if we had majority RP crowd. 
Read the link posted above
http://www.denverpost.com/breakingne...98638/politics

The Romney folks overnight got their slate together and stuck with it. We evidently did not do as well. Live and learn and keep fighting for next time. All in all it was a good result if we are sending delegates to Tampa from Colorado. Thanks to all of you who put in the work to get this done.

----------


## Agorism

Even when we win like Nevada in 2008, they still cheat.

Same with ND and Colorado this year it seems.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Ron Paul supporters were the majority. The status quo knew that and they didn't like it, but they accepted it. I was there. The Colorado Ron Paul team was very organized and the Romney team was disorganized but still a force because all the wealthy people support him.


 WHAT!/!?!?!? How is it possible to

Have a majority of out-and-out Ron Paul supporters,PLUS, have an alliance between the Santorum Colorado and Ron Paul Colorado teams,And still lose?


You've got to give us some details here, Travlyr.  Are you sure we had a majority?

----------


## Travlyr

> then how would we lose? Lack of voting discipline for the top of the slate?


No. The top slate was very clear and highly reinforced by the campaign team clear through the vote. All the Ron Paul supporters I talked to knew exactly who to support. I don't know what is going on.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Thank you thank you thank you, by the way, Travlyr.  Keep the info coming!

----------


## Agorism

So when does Rand Paul endorse Romney?

----------


## Travlyr

> WHAT!/!?!?!? How is it possible to
> 
> Have a majority of out-and-out Ron Paul supporters,PLUS, have an alliance between the Santorum Colorado and Ron Paul Colorado teams,And still lose?
> 
> 
> You've got to give us some details here, Travlyr.  Are you sure we had a majority?


Yes. I am sure we had a majority of grass roots. The status quo is very strong and very much against Ron Paul. I do not have any evidence of fraud, but the Ron Paul support was very strong like the crowds he draws.

----------


## Badger Paul

For someone who finished fourth in the caucus this is a pretty damn good result and combined with the Santorum folks, Colorado can support our bid to put Paul on the ballot.

----------


## PaulSoHard

OK, so when it comes down to everything, it looks like this is the count:

Ron Paul 13
Mitt Romney 13
Rick Santorum 7

With 3 left to decide, most likely to go to Romney though.

If Santorum's people vote the way we expect them to vote and it's anti-Romney, I'd say we won the fight in Colorado tonight. Not to say that there were shenanigans pulled. Shouldn't be anything to be disappointed about, considering some of Santorum delegates were on our slate in the district conventions.

----------


## sailingaway

> OK, so when it comes down to everything, it looks like this is the count:
> 
> Ron Paul 13
> Mitt Romney 13
> Rick Santorum 7
> 
> With 3 left to decide, most likely to go to Romney though.
> 
> If Santorum's people vote the way we expect them to vote and it's anti-Romney, I'd say we won the fight in Colorado tonight. Not to say that there were shenanigans pulled


I dont know if we can 'expect' Santa folks to vote any particular way, if Santa decides to endorse Romney.

In any event we need 5 other plurality states, and ND and CO are down now, so we have to look elsewhere.

possibilities:

Iowa, Maine, Minnesota, Alaska (but the party has a tight grasp and has already played games), WA (see Alaska) Missouri (it is possible, but the way CO was, everything would have to fall right)...  We may get NV, but will they be free to vote for Ron? Unclear, maybe they can vote their freedom? etc

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Yes. I am sure we had a majority of grass roots. The status quo is very strong and very much against Ron Paul. I do not have any evidence of fraud, but the Ron Paul support was very strong like the crowds he draws.


 Umm, it sounds like you have very strong evidence of fraud, actually.  If Ron Paul supporters made up a majority there, let's say 600, and the Ron Paul slate only received 300 votes, then that's fraud.  We just need to get the count of how many were there, and someone should have that, vs. what the total supposedly was.

the bad thing is that it sounds like it was paper ballots, and that the convention was dismissed before the vote was tallied.  Is that right?  Why oh why did we not demand a standing count?  If it's slates, it wouldn't take too long.  Even people not on slates, or if the rules didn't allow for slate voting like that, you could still do it.  It would be worth it.  A big convention like this is too important to leave up to the goodwill and honesty of the leadership.

And why oh why did we not refuse to let them adjourn until it was counted?  If we had the majority, they couldn't adjourn without our consent.  They could do blessed little without our consent.

If it's true that we had a majority, this is an Alamo where the official campaign need to make a strong, strong stand and a big stink and refuse to shut up about it until we get a re-do.

----------


## Wolfgang Bohringer

Can we get a recount?

----------


## speciallyblend

with the conservative slate we just stopped the gop status quo obama republicans dead in their tracks. We so far have 20-33 and could possibly get 1-2 more counting santorum folks bottom line we won colorado folks with the conservative unity slate period! romney will not be the nominee unless gop establishment wants to elect obama for 4 more years.   only 2 options in tampa now ron paul or obama!

----------


## Agorism



----------


## PaulSoHard

> with the conservative slate we just stopped the gop status quo obama republicans dead in their tracks. We so far have 20-33 and could possibly get 1-2 more counting santorum folks bottom line we won colorado folks with the conservative unity slate period! romney will not be the nominee unless gop establishment wants to elect obama for 4 more years.   only 2 options in tampa now ron paul or obama!


I'll take your word for it, but someone needs to elaborate how we have 20-33? Is this including Santorum supporters then?

----------


## sailingaway

> with the conservative slate we just stopped the gop status quo obama republicans dead in their tracks. We so far have 20-33 and could possibly get 1-2 more counting santorum folks bottom line we won colorado folks with the conservative unity slate period! romney will not be the nominee unless gop establishment wants to elect obama for 4 more years.   only 2 options in tampa now ron paul or obama!


can you break it down for us? Because the Denver Post is saying Romney got 8 of the 12 pledged delegates today.

----------


## ItsTime

> with the conservative slate we just stopped the gop status quo obama republicans dead in their tracks. We so far have 20-33 and could possibly get 1-2 more counting santorum folks bottom line we won colorado folks with the conservative unity slate period! romney will not be the nominee unless gop establishment wants to elect obama for 4 more years.   only 2 options in tampa now ron paul or obama!


So why are people reporting that Romney got 13?

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> with the conservative slate we just stopped the gop status quo obama republicans dead in their tracks. We so far have 20-33 and could possibly get 1-2 more counting santorum folks bottom line we won colorado folks with the conservative unity slate period! romney will not be the nominee unless gop establishment wants to elect obama for 4 more years.   only 2 options in tampa now ron paul or obama!


 *Ha-HA!!!!!!*

I kept the faith and was for once *vindicated*!  I knew you wouldn't let us down, speciallyblend!  So what are all these bogus reports about that Romney won so many?  Or do you know?  Just slime-media making up lies again?  What was the real tally?

----------


## Agorism

Newest GOP fraud strategy: tell the caucus that they will just count the results later on and post the results on their webpage (saying Romney wins.)

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> with the conservative slate we just stopped the gop status quo obama republicans dead in their tracks. We so far have 20-33 and could possibly get 1-2 more counting santorum folks bottom line we won colorado folks with the conservative unity slate period! romney will not be the nominee unless gop establishment wants to elect obama for 4 more years.   only 2 options in tampa now ron paul or obama!


Yea, no one else is reporting this.

----------


## sailingaway

> Newest GOP fraud strategy: tell the caucus that they will just count the results later on and post the results on their webpage (saying Romney wins.)


and that has happened more than once.  They keep hitting us with 1) deaf chair (call a vacant chair if they are deaf 3 times) and 'we'll count overnight'

----------


## Travlyr

> Umm, it sounds like you have very strong evidence of fraud, actually.  If Ron Paul supporters made up a majority there, let's say 600, and the Ron Paul slate only received 300 votes, then that's fraud.  We just need to get the count of how many were there, and someone should have that, vs. what the total supposedly was.
> 
> the bad thing is that it sounds like it was paper ballots, and that the convention was dismissed before the vote was tallied.  Is that right?  Why oh why did we not demand a standing count?  If it's slates, it wouldn't take too long.  Even people not on slates, or if the rules didn't allow for slate voting like that, you could still do it.  It would be worth it.  A big convention like this is too important to leave up to the goodwill and honesty of the leadership.
> 
> And why oh why did we not refuse to let them adjourn until it was counted?  If we had the majority, they couldn't adjourn without our consent.  They could do blessed little without our consent.
> 
> If it's true that we had a majority, this is an Alamo where the official campaign need to make a strong, strong stand and a big stink and refuse to shut up about it until we get a re-do.


I do not have evidence of fraud. What I do know is that former congressman Bob Beauprez is a banker who spoke for Mitt Romney on Friday and Saturday. The ballots were paper ballots and they were scanned after I left. The Teller Committee should be able to verify the vote count. We'll see. Ron Paul is very popular and liberty will win even if the GOP denies his nomination. Freedom is popular in 2012.

----------


## speciallyblend

> I'll take your word for it, but someone needs to elaborate how we have 20-33? Is this including Santorum supporters then?


yes when i say we won that means we as ron paul and santorum delegates won with our slate     we had 16 from yesterday and 4 ron paulers today and we have not included the santorum delegates to todays list yet so we need to figure out which santorum folks on our slate got elected and add that to the 20 total.

as of this moment we are at 20 with ron and santy delegates. i was to tired to figre out which santorum delegates got elected  as of right now hard count is 20 until we figure out which santorum delegates won today on top of our 4 we won today !

----------


## PaulSoHard

So people on the ground in CO know for a fact that delegates pledged for Santorum during the caucus are now pledging for Paul is what I'm getting from this =P

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> yes when i say we won that means we as ron paul and santorum delegates won with our slate     we had 16 from yesterday and 4 ron paulers today and we have not included the santorum delegates to todays list yet so we need to figure out which santorum folks on our slate got elected and add that to the 20 total.
> 
> as of this moment we are at 20 with ron and santy delegates. i was to tired to figre out which santorum delegates got elected  as of right now hard count is 20 until we figure out which santorum delegates won today on top of our 4 we won today !


So you can confirm 100% that all unpledged and santorum delegates will go for Paul in Tampa?

----------


## Travlyr

> So people on the ground in CO know for a fact that delegates pledged for Santorum during the caucus are now pledging for Paul is what I'm getting from this =P


Some of them.

----------


## Wolfgang Bohringer

> I do not have evidence of fraud. What I do know is that former congressman Bob Beauprez is a banker who spoke for Mitt Romney on Friday and Saturday. *The ballots were paper ballots and they were scanned after I left.* The Teller Committee should be able to verify the vote count. We'll see. Ron Paul is very popular and liberty will win even if the GOP denies his nomination. Freedom is popular in 2012.


That's the great thing about the caucus system.  The giant picture of Stalin above notwithstanding, in the caucuses, WE count the votes.  So, if we actually have a majority and our $#@! together like in Nevada in 2008, their only option is to shut down the convention.

----------


## sailingaway

> Some of them.


this, I suspect.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> ...4 ron paulers today....on top of our 4 we won today !


 Wait, wait, wait.  This is sounding a lot like the bad reports were true.  So we got 4 (the "undeclared") and did Romney get 8?  Why did Romney get 8?  Did we have a majority?  So many questions...

----------


## Britannia

I'd just like to know how many delegates Dr. Paul won today overall so I can start spreading the good news before the media starts distorting the truth.

----------


## Pauling

Why would you guys leave before the vote was counted? I don't understand. Why would you just trust them after all the fraud that's been going on?

----------


## sailingaway

> I'd just like to know how many delegates Dr. Paul won today overall so I can start spreading the good news before the media starts distorting the truth.


from all states? I'd like to know too.

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> I'd just like to know how many delegates Dr. Paul won today overall so I can start spreading the good news before the media starts distorting the truth.


It seems that no one is disputing the fact that Romney got 8 delegates today, and we _maybe_ got 4. (In regard to CO)

----------


## speciallyblend

> So why are people reporting that Romney got 13?


not sure possible ron paul supporter counting a santorum as a romney, even though they are santorum. I will make a call now brb, no answer but i asked . i can only think it might be a ron paul supporter trying to claim a santorum supporter is a romney supporter. we have alot of ron paul supporters who are butt hurt right now over this unity slate .so far i can say 20 out of 33 and i will confrim if we got anyone else on our slate!

----------


## Travlyr

> Why would you guys leave before the vote was counted? I don't understand. Why would you just trust them after all the fraud that's been going on?


The Teller Committee is in charge of watching the vote count. I was not on the Teller Committee.

----------


## Pauling

> not sure possible ron paul supporter counting a santorum as a romney, even though they are santorum. I will make a call now brb, no answer but i asked . i can only think it might be a ron paul supporter trying to claim a santorum supporter is a romney supporter. we have alot of ron paul supporters who are butt hurt right now off this unity slate .so far i can say 20 out of 33 and i will confrim if we got anyone else on our slate!


I'm so confused!

----------


## speciallyblend

> It seems that no one is disputing the fact that Romney got 8 delegates today, and we _maybe_ got 4. (In regard to CO)


well i am not sure yet , there are some butt hurt ron paul supporters who are just saying some of the santorum supporters are romney but  i will confirm, this so far 20 out of 33 our ours but if we got any santorum suppoters elected today it will take from romney supporters. we have a few rp supporters going around feeling hurts saying they are romney not santorum not true. i will get this confirmed!

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

People are reporting 13 for Romney because that is the absolute _minimum_ he has for CO. He has 5 from the district, and 8 from the state. He most likely will also get the 3 party insiders, so that will mean a likely minimum of 16.

I am not convinced that ALL of the Santorum and unpledged will go for Ron Paul, but I hope so.

----------


## speciallyblend

> I'm so confused!


dont be we have some rp supporters bitching about the slate and saying untrue things about some santorum supporters so i am telling you so far we have 20 out of 33 and i will confirm the other 2-3 soon patience

----------


## Pauling

> The Teller Committee is in charge of watching the vote count. I was not on the Teller Committee.


How many Ron Paul supporters are in this committee? I hate committees.

----------


## speciallyblend

> People are reporting 13 for Romney because that is the absolute _minimum_ he has for CO. He has 5 from the district, and 8 from the state. He most likely will also get the 3 party insiders, so that will mean a likely minimum of 16.
> 
> I am not convinced that ALL of the Santorum and unpledged will go for Ron Paul, but I hope so.


i will say this for the final time the unpledged folks on our ballots are ron pauls end of story, the santorum folks have santorum next to their names sigh ,pretty simple. i know the freaking folks so please stop with the unpledged rumors it helps no one.

----------


## seawolf

I sure hope we have 20 committed Ron Paul Delegates for Tampa.  I am so afraid that any Santorum delegate, if he or she supported Santorum in the primary, will go for Romney.

Remember Santorum himself openly distained/disliked/out right opposed the liberty movement.  

If we could peel off any true Santorum delegate from voting for Romney on the first ballot I would be stunned!!!

----------


## speciallyblend

> How many Ron Paul supporters are in this committee? I hate committees.


we had people there so take the tin foil fraud hat  off!

----------


## speciallyblend

> I sure hope we have 20 committed Ron Paul Delegates for Tampa.  I am so afraid that any Santorum delegate, if he or she supported Santorum in the primary, will go for Romney.
> 
> Remember Santorum himself openly distained/disliked/out right opposed the liberty movement.  
> 
> If we could peel off any true Santorum delegate from voting for Romney on the first ballot I would be stunned!!!


bottom line the rphq campaign said they have ways to keep them in check period. that was the first ? out of my mouth when i saw these unity slates!  edit with a grin our state leader said they have their ways to keep them inline. something big is happening i tell you , i cannot tell you since i don't know but something is up for tampa.

----------


## AJ Antimony

Someone knowledgeable should fill out the following for clarity:

Of the __A number__ of delegates pledged to Santorum, __X__ of them are Ron Paul supporters.
Of the __B number__ of delegates pledged to Romney, __X__ of them are Ron Paul supporters.
Of the __C number__ of delegates pledged to Paul, __X__ of them are Ron Paul supporters.
Of the __D number__ of unpledged delegates, __X__ of them are Ron Paul supporters.
Of the __E number__ of total national delegates, __X__ of them are Ron Paul supporters.

----------


## Britannia

> from all states? I'd like to know too.


Well, yes please. As a newcomer and an outsider to this rather complicated process I'm doing my best to follow what's going on, and I'd just like some good news to take away from today. After dashing around the forum from thread to thread I'm left with the impression that this was actually a very successful day for the good Dr. Paul.

----------


## wgadget

http://www.denverpost.com/breakingne...98638/politics

----------


## Pauling

> we had people there so take the tin foil fraud hat  off!


Very well then. Apologies.

----------


## carterm

> Someone knowledgeable should fill out the following for clarity:
> 
> Of the __A number__ of delegates pledged to Santorum, __X__ of them are Ron Paul supporters.
> Of the __B number__ of delegates pledged to Romney, __X__ of them are Ron Paul supporters.
> Of the __C number__ of delegates pledged to Paul, __X__ of them are Ron Paul supporters.
> Of the __D number__ of unpledged delegates, __X__ of them are Ron Paul supporters.
> Of the __E number__ of total national delegates, __X__ of them are Ron Paul supporters.


this. oh and +rep specially blend again.

----------


## Travlyr

> How many Ron Paul supporters are in this committee? I hate committees.


While I have voted in nearly every election of my lifetime, this is my first time ever being a delegate, so I don't know all the rules. If the GOP does not nominate Ron Paul, then this will be my last as well. However, I'm older. For the young people ... you may want to take a different tack. 



> "Just because you do not take an interest in politics doesn't mean politics won't take an interest in you."
> - Pericles, 430 B.C.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Thank you so much for the info, speciallyblend, and for all your work.

Did Romney get 8 delegates today or not?

That is what we really want to know.

But there are also other questions I have, such as:

Approx. how many Ron Paul supporters were there as delegates?

Is Travlyr right?  Did we have a majority?

If we did, why did Romney get 8?

What happened with the Chairman, Committeeman, and Committeewoman spots?

What are the specific totals for everything?

If you have any info, just answer away!  Or anyone else in the know.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> this. oh and +rep specially blend again.


 Good, because I can only give him so much!

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> Thank you so much for the info, speciallyblend, and for all your work.
> 
> Did Romney get 8 delegates today or not?
> 
> That is what we really want to know.
> 
> But there are also other questions I have, such as:
> 
> Approx. how many Ron Paul supporters were there as delegates?
> ...


Yep, that is the correct question set.
All news seems to point to 8 more delegates for Romney from the state, and the 3 special party spots did not change and are therefore probably for Romney.
I am really hoping someone proves this wrong.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Wait, wait, wait.  This is sounding a lot like the bad reports were true.  So we got 4 (the "undeclared") and did Romney get 8?  Why did Romney get 8?  Did we have a majority?  So many questions...


i am trying to confirm this romney 8 that could be true but let me try to confirm for you folks first so relax bottom line  20 out of 33 is a 60% win for our conservative unity slate= we won!

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> i am trying to confirm this romney 8 that could be true but let me try to confirm for you folks first so relax bottom line  20 out of 33 is a 60% win for our conservative unity slate= we won!


You realize CO has 36 delegates right? You keep saying 33.
There are the 3 delegates given to the party insiders. These are apparently going for Romney unless the individuals were replaced at the convention.

Regardless, if your scenario is correct, then we would have Paul/Santorum/unpledged at 20 versus Romney/party insiders at 16.
If this can be confirmed, it is still good. (Assuming the Santorum people don't get swayed to Romney at Tampa.)

----------


## Carlybee

My nephew who was there today said:  




> Ron Paul got more delegates and alternates to nationals than any other candidate. So he won Colorado. Let's see if corporate media reports it.

----------


## carterm

*are any of the santorum delegates actually paul people?*

----------


## speciallyblend

[QUOTE=AJ Antimony;4356956]Someone knowledgeable should fill out the following for clarity:

Of the __A number__ of delegates pledged to Santorum, __X__ of them are Ron Paul supporters.
Of the __B number__ of delegates pledged to Romney, __X__ of them are Ron Paul supporters.
Of the __C number__ of delegates pledged to Paul, __X__ of them are Ron Paul supporters.
Of the __D number__ of unpledged delegates, __X__ of them are Ron Paul supporters.


i will let you count them bottom line 20 out 33 , if they have unpledged next to their name on the slate  then they are ron paul. if they have santorum next to their name they are santorum,  friday 9 ron paul,7 santorum 5 romney  , that is 16 for our slate. then 4 today ron paul and i still have to confirm the other 3 so right now for the 100 time we have 20 out of 33 and i have to verify the other 1-3 period.

----------


## sailingaway

> Well, yes please. As a newcomer and an outsider to this rather complicated process I'm doing my best to follow what's going on, and I'd just like some good news to take away from today. After dashing around the forum from thread to thread I'm left with the impression that this was actually a very successful day for the good Dr. Paul.



OK, well, best I can put it together at the moment, and not counting the Wa delegates who are delegates to state I believe not to RNC (they have further to go) what I've seen is 13 delegates for Ron from CO (I'm leaving off the Santa ones who may vote for Ron but who are not 'ours', but I am taking it from specially blend that the 'unpledged' were ours), then 9 delegates and 9 alternates from MN districts, plus I think it was 6 delegates (and 6 alternates) from OK who are technically Santa delegates with the hope he will unbind them to vote for someone else (Romney) and then they will be free to vote for Ron.

So that is 22 actual delegates to Tampa as well as various alternates, and 6 more who will be Ron's if Santa releases his people to vote for others.

and that is not all his delegates from MN, just from this weekend, I believe, but others who know the MN numbers better should correct me if I'm wrong.

In any event, as a separate requirement we need the plurality of 5 states.  However, the NUMBER of delegates Ron got this weekend is about the same as if he had won every delegate from the state of South Carolina, I believe.

----------


## speciallyblend

> You realize CO has 36 delegates right? You keep saying 33.
> There are the 3 delegates given to the party insiders. These are apparently going for Romney unless the individuals were replaced at the convention.
> 
> Regardless, if your scenario is correct, then we would have Paul/Santorum/unpledged at 20 versus Romney/party insiders at 16.
> If this can be confirmed, it is still good. (Assuming the Santorum people don't get swayed to Romney at Tampa.)


cause i do not count party insiders that is all!  ok so we won with 55% of the delegate vote, 55% is we are the gop, paul/santorum delegates, WE  WON. 49%, we lose, 50% we tie ,55% We WON!!

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> cause i do not count party insiders that is all!  ok so we won with 55% of the delegate vote, 55% is we are the gop, paul/santorum delegates, WE  WON. 49%, we lose, 50% we tie ,55% We WON!!


Yes, I understand that Paul+Santorum will likely have a majority.
And you are saying that all the Santorum delegates will pledge to Paul?

Or are we just happy that Romney did not get over 50%?

----------


## speciallyblend

> *are any of the santorum delegates actually paul people?*


no i do not thing so but we are on a very friendly basis with them that is a good start.

----------


## andrew1229649

Reagan/Bush.....Paul/Santorum?

----------


## speciallyblend

> Yes, I understand that Paul+Santorum will likely have a majority.
> And you are saying that all the Santorum delegates will pledge to Paul?
> 
> Or are we just happy that Romney did not get over 50%?


We are happy that romney did not win and we are on a very friendly basis with the santorum supporters! I have strong faith. They are not going to back romney. a majority of snatorum folks know romney is a joke and would never vote romney based on pro-life issue.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Reagan/Bush.....Paul/Santorum?


the rphq will not confirm anything with me but i swear i am feeling a Paul/Santorum ticket and if that is what it takes to win the ticket in tampa and defeat obomney . Then i will stand in a blizzard for that ticket for RON PAUL

----------


## seawolf

If the 7 Santorum delegates on the victorious slate, specially blend is talking about, are true Santorum delegates then we simply cannot count them unless they have pledged to vote for Ron on the first ballot.

I understand the slate won, but the question is will ALL 20 delegates on the winning slate, specially blend is writing about in his post, all vote for Ron on the first ballot?  It really is a simple question

If the answer is YES IT IS VICTORY IN COLORADO, if NO then we probably do NOT HAVE A Plurality.

God, I hope someone can answer that simple question.  Do we have 20 delegates from Colorado in Tampa that will vote for Ron on the first ballot?????

----------


## speciallyblend

bottom line today the santorum and ron paul supporters put the gop est on notice ,shape up or be shipped out period we are the gop today and forever in COLORADO 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWU8XWksg_0<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWU8XWksg_0">

----------


## Agorism

Who was the chairman involved in the vote rigging?

----------


## speciallyblend

> If the 7 Santorum delegates on the victorious slate, specially blend is talking about, are true Santorum delegates then we simply cannot count them unless they have pledged to vote for Ron on the first ballot.
> 
> I understand the slate won, but the question is will ALL 20 delegates on the winning slate, specially blend is writing about in his post, all vote for Ron on the first ballot?  It really is a simple question
> 
> If the answer is YES IT IS VICTORY IN COLORADO, if NO then we probably do NOT HAVE A Plurality.
> 
> God, I hope someone can answer that simple question.  Do we have 20 delegates from Colorado in Tampa that will vote for Ron on the first ballot?????


we can answer that question in tampa or maybe the higher being will write it in stone for you!sorry for sarcasm. no one can answer that question until tampa

----------


## andrew1229649

> the rphq will not confirm anything with me but i swear i am feeling a Paul/Santorum ticket and if that is what it takes to win the ticket in tampa and defeat obomney . Then i will stand in a blizzard for that ticket for RON PAUL


 That just gave me chills! (no pun intended)

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> We are happy that romney did not win and we are on a very friendly basis with the santorum supporters! I have strong faith. They are not going to back romney. a majority of snatorum folks know romney is a joke and would never vote romney based on pro-life issue.


Ok, I just want to make sure everyone is clear that we cannot claim that Ron Paul won Colorado.
On paper it looks like:
16 for Romney, 14 unpledged (aka mostly Paul), and 6 for Santorum.
That is a Romney Plurality, so we will not be able to count CO as one of our plurality states unless Santorum actually drops out so his delegates are unbound.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Who was the chairman involved in the vote rigging?


there is no rigging do you have prove what are you talking about? your post are out of nowhere you have links or evidence? please take your tin foil hat off for now thank you.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Ok, I just want to make sure everyone is clear that we cannot claim that Ron Paul won Colorado.
> On paper it looks like:
> It looks like: 16 for Romney, 14 unpledged (aka Paul), and 6 for Santorum.
> That is a Romney Plurality, so we will not be able to count CO as one of our plurality states unless Santorum actually drops out so his delegates are unbound.


we can claim we won colorado cause we $#@!ing just did with our slate. are you planning on winning the nomination without republicans? do you have a master plan to win without republicans just ron paul supporters if so you lost already. we won colorado by taking the gop over with a majorty of delegates. would you like us to ditch the santorum folks so we can lose colorado? we won colorado  period

our slate got 55% of the delegates that is a win for us.

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> Ok, I just want to make sure everyone is clear that we cannot claim that Ron Paul won Colorado.
> On paper it looks like:
> 16 for Romney, 14 unpledged (aka mostly Paul), and 6 for Santorum.
> That is a Romney Plurality, so we will not be able to count CO as one of our plurality states unless Santorum actually drops out so his delegates are unbound.


I should point out, I am not trying to be a downer. I am SUPER proud of the accomplishment in Colorado, and it is great that you were able to work with Santorum to get this far. I just wanted to assess that officially, we cannot count CO as a state where RP will have the plurality needed to count as one of the 5 "plurality" states we need for nomination.

----------


## Oddone

> the rphq will not confirm anything with me but i swear i am feeling a Paul/Santorum ticket and if that is what it takes to win the ticket in tampa and defeat obomney . Then i will stand in a blizzard for that ticket for RON PAUL


Oh.. I'd kinda want to throw up... I would vote for Paul if this were the case, but not if Ron is VP.  Still though... Santorum.. I hate the man.. I... need more periods...........................................  .........

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> we can claim we won colorado cause we $#@!ing just did with our slate. are you planning on winning the nomination without republicans? do you have a master plan to win without republicans just ron paul supporters if so you lost already. we won colorado buy taking the gop over with a majorty of delegates. would you like us to ditch the santorum folks so we can lose colorado? we won colorado  period
> 
> our slate got 55% of the delegates that is a win for us.


Trust me, I think we did great in CO, and it is a win. But I do not think it will count as one of the five states we need a PAUL plurality in.

----------


## carterm

> we can claim we won colorado cause we $#@!ing just did with our slate. are you planning on winning the nomination without republicans? do you have a master plan to win without republicans just ron paul supporters if so you lost already. we won colorado by taking the gop over with a majorty of delegates. would you like us to ditch the santorum folks so we can lose colorado? we won colorado  period
> 
> our slate got 55% of the delegates that is a win for us.


agreed. get as many anti-romney people there as we can.

----------


## Barrex

> we can claim we won colorado cause we $#@!ing just did with our slate. are you planning on winning the nomination without republicans? do you have a master plan to win without republicans just ron paul supporters if so you lost already. we won colorado buy taking the gop over with a majorty of delegates. would you like us to ditch the santorum folks so we can lose colorado? we won colorado  period
> 
> our slate got 55% of the delegates that is a win for us.


Congratulation on good job.

We (Ron Paul+ Rick Santorum delegates) won Colorado. Just to clarify to people.

----------


## seawolf

speciallyblend thank you for the answer, then we can all say that Colorado has done far better than anyone had expected in securing delegates for Ron Paul, but we should not count on it at the moment to be one of the five that can put Ron's name into nomination in Tampa.

We will still have work to do in the coming months to try to get that plurality in Colorado to agree to put Ron's name into nomination.

That is what I wanted to know, finally the answer!!  Thank you again, for all of your hard work and all of the Ron Paul Colorado Delegates.

Great Job!!!  Now it is on to the Money Bomb which begins in just over 2 HOURS!!!

----------


## XTreat

> Exactly.
> 
>  Probably would still be using water boarding torture as well.


We quit? When?

----------


## speciallyblend

> Oh.. I'd kinda want to throw up... I would vote for Paul if this were the case, but not if Ron is VP.  Still though... Santorum.. I hate the man.. I... need more periods...........................................  .........



for anyone complaining about a paul/santorum ticket not directed at you oddone
ok option one vote obama, option 2 vote romney option 3 vote Paul/santorum, naa gary johnson really> please think about it or you always have gary or romney or obama.  i seriously hear you i would never support ron as a vp to these republicans it will have to be paul as the nominee and santorum as vp. This a winning ticket that would bring in indys,dems and right wingers!

----------


## andrew1229649

Could a unity be announced now in a hypothetical situation?

----------


## speciallyblend

> speciallyblend thank you for the answer, then we can all say that Colorado has done far better than anyone had expected in securing delegates for Ron Paul, but we should not count on it at the moment to be one of the five that can put Ron's name into nomination in Tampa.
> 
> We will still have work to do in the coming months to try to get that plurality in Colorado to agree to put Ron's name into nomination.
> 
> That is what I wanted to know, finally the answer!!  Thank you again, for all of your hard work and all of the Ron Paul Colorado Delegates.
> 
> Great Job!!!  Now it is on to the Money Bomb which begins in just over 2 HOURS!!!


sorry if i sound abrasive or tired . i am exhausted

----------


## speciallyblend

> Could a unity be announced now in a hypothetical situation?


what i am hearing is this unity is from the top of both campaigns. This was not grassroots oriented.  Something is going on!  usually these unity slates were done by grassroots this was not. What i am hearing is this deal is on from the top till convention in all upcoming states! That is huge!

----------


## PatriotOne

Paul/Santorum ticket?  Now why didn't I think of that!  That's blowing my mind because it's so obvious and yet I couldn't even imagine them being compatible.  Political expedience only.  I would take it.  It would absolutely get us to the WH.  But dang.....talk about a compromise.

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> sorry if i sound abrasive or tired . i am exhausted


Everybody loves you! You are allowed to be exhausted after today.
Sorry if some of us seemed abrasive. We were just trying to get down to the bottom of it all!
Good job.

----------


## kathy88

So a PLURALITY in Colorado, yes? Thanks Kenny

----------


## PatriotOne

> sorry if i sound abrasive or tired . i am exhausted


And it's so wierd coming from a happy kitten bopping to headphones.  Stop it.  Your freaking me out .

----------


## sailingaway

> Could a unity be announced now in a hypothetical situation?


no, it is pure speculation of a few people in connection with slates

--

edit, well I wouldn't be surprised if there weren't an idea to maximize leverage on everyone's part by keeping Romney below 1144, the only thing if Santa gets whatever he wants from that leverage, he might change his mind. But it is all we can do at this point, and Santa's supporters would still have to make the decision.

----------


## andrew1229649

> what i am hearing is this unity is from the top of both campaigns. This was not grassroots oriented.  Something is going on!  usually these unity slates were done by grassroots this was not. What i am hearing is this deal os on from the top till convetion in all upcoming states! That is huge!


 I LOVE YA'LL!

----------


## sailingaway

> So a PLURALITY in Colorado, yes? Thanks Kenny


for the SLATE a majority. For Ron, not a plurality, Romney has that unless the Santa people vote for Ron at convention which is yet to find.

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> no, it is pure speculation of a few people in connection with slates


Yes.
It should be noted, in different states we have seen different coalitions / "unity slates".

MO was largely *Romney + Paul* _versus_ *Santorum*
Colorado was basically *Santorum + Paul* _versus_ *Romney*
WA has mostly been *Santorum + Romney* _versus_ *Paul*

I would need to see how more states play out before I can say there is a national unity between any two candidates.

----------


## andrew1229649

Time to pull this one back out!!!

----------


## speciallyblend

> Paul/Santorum ticket?  Now why didn't I think of that!  That's blowing my mind because it's so obvious and yet I couldn't even imagine them being compatible.  Political expedience only.  I would take it.  It would absolutely get us to the WH.  But dang.....talk about a compromise.


the good news is i kinda played that ticket to a few ron paul supporters and the wife of a state senator supporting santorum. I got alot of interest from ron paul folks and santorum folks.   I would feel 100% comfortable with supporting this ticket . The santorum folks really got excited. There was a pro-life table mostly santorum folks. They do not trust romney ever. they trust and like ron paul romney period no ifs or buts  That table of pro-lifers  actually said keep talking hehe i was exciting them   That ticket might not even happen but from reactions i got at the colorado convention suggesting this ticket got alot of folks excited seeing a path to get ron paul the nomination on the first vote and giving us a winning ticket not an obama win! ps i remind folks that santorum supporters are no different then us. I got nothing but love from santorum supporters today!  I would actually push this ticket and i think we should push it to put  the fear of god in obama/romeny 2012!  Paul/Santorum 2012 WIN TAMPA

----------


## kathy88

We really need to kiss those Santorum delegates' asses. Take them to lunch. Get them to just ONE rally.... Maybe the Tampa festival?

----------


## Bohner

This is good news... But I still can't wrap my head around how Romney got twice as many delegates than the Paul/Santorum unity slate did today.

----------


## twofootzero

Actually, a Paul/Santorum ticket makes some sense. Especially given the alternative (there isn't one). It would virtually assure Ron get's the nomination! Between the 2, they would have a lot of clout. And RP has a very convincing message, so it's possible RS could change his views on foreign policy.

----------


## LatinsforPaul

> the rphq will not confirm anything with me but i swear i am feeling a Paul/Santorum ticket and if that is what it takes to win the ticket in tampa and defeat obomney . Then i will stand in a blizzard for that ticket for RON PAUL


I think something is in the works, but it is NOT a Paul/Santorum ticket. But a ticket that Santorum's delegates can get excited about and back. For example a...

Paul/DeMint ticket?

----------


## Carlybee

Could he change his views on turning the country into a theocracy or telling women what to do with their uteruses?

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> I think something is in the works, but it is NOT a Paul/Santorum ticket. But a ticket that Santorum's delegates can get excited about and back. For example a...
> 
> Paul/DeMint ticket?


interesting

----------


## sailingaway

> I think something is in the works, but it is NOT a Paul/Santorum ticket. But a ticket that Santorum's delegates can get excited about and back. For example a...
> 
> Paul/DeMint ticket?


I have no idea if anything is in the works, but from Santorum supporters' viewpoint, they are keeping their leverage to decide voting for Ron is what they want to do when they get there.  In ANY event they and we benefit from keeping Romney from 1144.

Even if they decide to bargain with HIM that keeps their leverage. And that should keep US on our toes.

----------


## speciallyblend

> We really need to kiss those Santorum delegates' asses. Take them to lunch. Get them to just ONE rally.... Maybe the Tampa festival?


totally basically the ron paul and santorum supporters can take the gop back now 2012!!!!  we just did in colorado and plan on taking the election positions next in full force.

WE ARE THE COLORADO GOP NOW AND FOREVER, that is ground breaking news, local,state,national,universal and it will continue under this CONSERVATIVE UNITY SLATE FOREVER. i have plenty of room in our huge gop tent for santorum supporters and many more factions.

----------


## orenbus

Sorry I'm already drunk.

----------


## speciallyblend

> interesting


totally agree , sounds like a great media story for all of us and MSM Just suggesting this ticket or any ticket after what happened in colorado and will continue to happen makes for good coverage. Seems to be a great way to get coverage. Paul will be president!  Paul/___________ , i am game for whoever ron paul/santorum want as vp

----------


## speciallyblend

> I have no idea if anything is in the works, but from Santorum supporters' viewpoint, they are keeping their leverage to decide voting for Ron is what they want to do when they get there.  In ANY event they and we benefit from keeping Romney from 1144.
> 
> Even if they decide to bargain with HIM that keeps their leverage. And that should keep US on our toes.


all i can tell you is from conversations i had with many santorum folks. They got excited about a Paul/Santorum ticket or Paul not romney  These people loved what we just did . They understand that we can take our party back and that we have the numbers to stop the liberal/moderate not conservative flip flopping romney. Those were their words not mine!      Santorum folks are just like us and tired of the romney bs flip flopping. They know full well he is not conservative. Especially on the pro-life and economic. The winning of the unity slate was basically the vote that said we are taking the cogop back today and we did We are going to be working together for a conservative gop. We are going to work together to secure positions. WE ARE THE COGOP now and forever!

----------


## jbauer

Why wouldn't Santorum ask for a Santorum/Paul ticket?  We're all assuming that he'd play second fiddle to Paul.  I'm not sure that this would be the case from both him and his supporters.




> Actually, a Paul/Santorum ticket makes some sense. Especially given the alternative (there isn't one). It would virtually assure Ron get's the nomination! Between the 2, they would have a lot of clout. And RP has a very convincing message, so it's possible RS could change his views on foreign policy.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Why wouldn't Santorum ask for a Santorum/Paul ticket?  We're all assuming that he'd play second fiddle to Paul.  I'm not sure that this would be the case from both him and his supporters.


then you would not get the indy/dem cross over votes ,santorum is smart,  that ticket would lose!

----------


## jbauer

After thinking about it for a second.  At this point I'd do the deal even if Paul was Vp.  If ro-bama wins we can kiss this country good bye.  Wonder if there's enough Santorum republicans out there to pair up with to over take Romney?




> then you would not get the indy/dem cross over votes ,santorum is smart,  that ticket would lose!

----------


## PaulSoHard

> Why wouldn't Santorum ask for a Santorum/Paul ticket?  We're all assuming that he'd play second fiddle to Paul.  I'm not sure that this would be the case from both him and his supporters.


Oh the number of blows I can see him take from Obama and company. He'll be backed into a corner when it's all said and done.

----------


## cajuncocoa

I can't believe what I'm reading here.  I'm only going to say that I'll be really disappointed if Ron Paul goes along with this.  Go ahead and ban me if that's too negative, but that's my honest opinion.

----------


## andrew1229649

> I can't believe what I'm reading here.  I'm only going to say that I'll be really disappointed if Ron Paul goes along with this.  Go ahead and ban me if that's too negative, but that's my honest opinion.


So what path do you see then?

----------


## speciallyblend

> I can't believe what I'm reading here.  I'm only going to say that I'll be really disappointed if Ron Paul goes along with this.  Go ahead and ban me if that's too negative, but that's my honest opinion.


you always have obama,romney or gary!

----------


## sailingaway

> Why wouldn't Santorum ask for a Santorum/Paul ticket?  We're all assuming that he'd play second fiddle to Paul.  I'm not sure that this would be the case from both him and his supporters.


I'm betting Ron will have more delegates, and more leverage, because we will care more.  Santa being younger can look to a different year.  Santa isn't running any more.   Ron will be.  So for Santorum it would be more like ressurection, and for his supporters a better deal than having him VP to Romney who is younger, so will run 2 terms, and is no conservative.  Because that is the only choice they would have.

But I'm not saying that will be a deal at all, I think we should just point out *whatever* it is will have to be acceptable to them, or they won't vote for it, but that the game is over if Romney gets 1144, so we need to continue conservative slates.

----------


## PatriotOne

> santorum supporters are no different then us.


Basically I agree with that.  The main diff is we are supporting a real conservative.  They "think" they are supporting a conservative.  I can see Santorum supporters happily agreeing to this idea.  Santorum is the one I'm not sure would do it.  Does he have the guts to take on the establishment when he is an establishment cheerleader?  Hmmmmmmm

----------


## cajuncocoa

> you always have obama,romney or gary!


*Are you serious?*  I guess you forgot about the choice to NOT vote at all.  Because there is no way in hell that I'll cast a vote for Rick Santorum...no matter what spot he occupies on a presidential ticket.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> So what path do you see then?


One that doesn't require me to sell out my values.  How's that?

----------


## andrew1229649

So we lose one supporter from this scenario, meh meh....it's worth it.

----------


## PaulSoHard

Michael Kobzina, a CO District Chairman, claims that we've won 17-18 delegates @ the Daily Paul http://www.dailypaul.com/226705/brea...to18-delegates

----------


## orenbus

> I can't believe what I'm reading here.  I'm only going to say that I'll be really disappointed if Ron Paul goes along with this.  Go ahead and ban me if that's too negative, but that's my honest opinion.


Dude you have to think about the alternative, basically nothing changes. I don't consider a paul/santorum ticket as a comprise on values considering this is our last opportunity for all of us to come together and make some serious change in this country for the better. I'm not for selling my soul but at the same time what do we have to lose? At the very least we change the message and the direction the country is headed if Paul becomes prez.

p.s. I'm drunk, so yea.

----------


## tbone717

> But I'm not saying that will be a deal at all, I think we should just point out *whatever* it is will have to be acceptable to them, or they won't vote for it, but that the game is over if Romney gets 1144, so we need to continue conservative slates.


Correct.  While it is great what is happening at the state conventions, we still have states with large numbers of delegates to concern ourselves with.  Taking unbound delegates completely off the table (for the sake of argument) Romney still only needs around 600 more delegates to clinch this thing.  There are still over 1000 delegates available with the upcoming states (most of them bound), so in order to stop Romney, Paul has to start winning primary states.  The trick is figuring out how to get Paul from 15% to over 50% in the next 10 days.

----------


## Carlybee

> *Are you serious?*  I guess you forgot about the choice to NOT vote at all.  Because there is no way in hell that I'll cast a vote for Rick Santorum...no matter what spot he occupies on a presidential ticket.



Same here.

----------


## andrew1229649

Santorum went from 2% to 25% in ~2 days....So we can go from 15% to 51% in 10 days.

----------


## ichirix

> Michael Kobzina, a CO District Chairman, claims that we've won 17-18 delegates @ the Daily Paul http://www.dailypaul.com/226705/brea...to18-delegates


This is very likely correct. The CO GOP website listed some delegates as Santorum supporters, but they actually switched to Paul.

If you look at CD1, the released results were 2 Paul, 1 Santorum

But the 1 Santorum supporter was actually on the Paul slate as seen in the video below.

----------


## robert9712000

The only reason I'd have a hard time buying a union of Paul/Santorum is because Santorum is so zealous over wanting to bomb Iran,I cant see them coming to a consensus on that.

----------


## sailingaway

> Michael Kobzina, a CO District Chairman, claims that we've won 17-18 delegates @ the Daily Paul http://www.dailypaul.com/226705/brea...to18-delegates


OK, all I'm going to say at this point is I hope she is right, and won't count on it.

----------


## PatriotOne

> *Are you serious?*  I guess you forgot about the choice to NOT vote at all.  Because there is no way in hell that I'll cast a vote for Rick Santorum...no matter what spot he occupies on a presidential ticket.





> Same here.


And I'm willing to sacrifice both of you to get Santorum's voters and RP to the White House,  I would not accept a Romney/Paul ticket o4 a Santorum/Paul ticket, but this I would.

----------


## Carlybee

Not to mention he is a radical and they would never win the general election in a million years.  Obama's supporters would be out even more en masse than last time.

This is stupid speculation.  Ron Paul would never run on a ticket with Rick Santorum.  They don't even like each other and Dr.Paul has more integrity than that.  He is consistent in his integrity and he knows that would be selling out his own ideals.

----------


## PaulSoHard

edit: wrong thread

----------


## tbone717

> The only reason I'd have a hard time buying a union of Paul/Santorum is because Santorum is so zealous over wanting to bomb Iran,I cant see them coming to a consensus on that.


Congressional declaration of war before any military action.

----------


## Carlybee

> And I'm willing to sacrifice both of you to get Santorum's voters and RP to the White House,  I would not accept a Romney/Paul ticket o4 a Santorum/Paul ticket, but this I would.



tough $#@!...you can't stop me from voicing my opinion.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> And I'm willing to sacrifice both of you to get Santorum's voters and RP to the White House,  I would not accept a Romney/Paul ticket o4 a Santorum/Paul ticket, but this I would.


Yes, I'm sure you are.  And it seems like you don't mind sacrificing Ron Paul's values along with us.  

I think he would be appalled by this suggestion.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Dude you have to think about the alternative, basically nothing changes. I don't consider a paul/santorum ticket as a comprise on values considering this is our last opportunity for all of us to come together and make some serious change in this country for the better. I'm not for selling my soul but at the same time what do we have to lose? At the very least we change the message and the direction the country is headed if Paul becomes prez.
> 
> p.s. I'm drunk, so yea.


First of all, I'm not a "dude".

And the fact that *you* don't consider this a compromise of values doesn't mean it's not.  

I can't believe what I'm reading here tonight.  I hope I wake up in the morning and find out this was all a nightmare.

----------


## PatriotOne

> tough $#@!...you can't stop me from voicing my opinion.


Wasn't trying to.

----------


## Carlybee

It would be one thing if Santorum's voters were won over to the side of Ron Paul because they changed their way of viewing things, but to dangle a carrot like the VP slot is just saying the end justifies the means.  Also some of us Ron Paul supporters are NOT uber conservative.  You are going to lose a LOT of Blue Republicans with this idea.

----------


## Bohner

> Michael Kobzina, a CO District Chairman, claims that we've won 17-18 delegates @ the Daily Paul http://www.dailypaul.com/226705/brea...to18-delegates


He said that there are 17 unpledged delegates, and is saying they are all going to Paul. 

But 3 of those delegates are party insiders who will most likely vote for Romney.

----------


## tbone717

> It would be one thing if Santorum's voters were won over to the side of Ron Paul because they changed their way of viewing things, but to dangle a carrot like the VP slot is just saying the end justifies the means.  Also some of us Ron Paul supporters are NOT uber conservative.  You are going to lose a LOT of Blue Republicans with this idea.


I suppose if the campaign were to lay out this sort of strategy, there would be a calculated risk to assess: how many would they lose vs how many would they gain.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> It would be one thing if Santorum's voters were won over to the side of Ron Paul because they changed their way of viewing things, but to dangle a carrot like the VP slot is just saying the end justifies the means.  Also some of us Ron Paul supporters are NOT uber conservative.  *You are going to lose a LOT of Blue Republicans with this idea.*


And me.  

But I guess they can afford to sacrifice one or two (or two thousand) here and there, right?

----------


## PatriotOne

> Yes, I'm sure you are.  And it seems like you don't mind sacrificing Ron Paul's values along with us.  
> 
> I think he would be appalled by this suggestion.


Appalled perhaps.  Perhaps a sacrifice he is willing to make to become President and save this fricken country from total collapse and take over.

----------


## carterm

why can't it just be viewed as denying romney delegates and nothing more?

----------


## tbone717

> And me.  
> 
> But I guess they can afford to sacrifice one or two (or two thousand) here and there, right?


Are there estimates as to how many blue Republicans there are?  Is there a site or something, and we have an idea of the numbers?  It's not something I have researched myself.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I suppose if the campaign were to lay out this sort of strategy, there would be a calculated risk to assess: how many would they lose vs how many would they gain.


It sounds like y'all have gone through some sort of borg assimilation process within the last 24 hours or something.  Is there a cure for this, or are we done?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> why can't it just be viewed as denying romney delegates and nothing more?


because it's not that simple.  I am not going to vote for Rick Santorum...in ANY position.  Is that clear enough for you?

----------


## tbone717

> It sounds like y'all have gone through some sort of borg assimilation process within the last 24 hours or something.  Is there a cure for this, or are we done?


 I don't agree or disagree with it at this point.  Honestly, it is all speculation.  My statement was that if the campaign did decide to form an alliance with Santorum, they would obviously have to look at the cost vs the benefit.

----------


## Carlybee

You would lose Libertarians too.

----------


## tbone717

> You would lose Libertarians too.


Would you be referring to LP people that have crossed over or libertarian Republicans (as in libertarians that were always GOP)?

----------


## Bohner

> I don't agree or disagree with it at this point.  Honestly, it is all speculation.  My statement was that if the campaign did decide to form an alliance with Santorum, they would obviously have to look at the cost vs the benefit.


Well, as Paul has said... "Sometimes you have to go against you values and take one for the team."


Oh wait... That was Santorum

----------


## PaulSoHard

> because it's not that simple.  I am not going to vote for Rick Santorum...in ANY position.  Is that clear enough for you?





> You would lose Libertarians too.


Fair enough. But for me, I'm not willing to wait another 4 years for a liberty-minded candidate - hell - maybe even 10 years with the ridiculous railroading of the system - to appear once again after the country is in shambles.

If this country turns around much faster than expected, I don't expect to see a Ron Paul-like candidate be nominated for President of the United States for a while. And if everything falls into place and he does win the nomination this year, I'm not wasting that chance.

----------


## Pauling

I don't care if Hitler is VP if it means Ron Paul is President. VP don't mean squat.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I don't agree or disagree with it at this point.  Honestly, it is all speculation.  My statement was that if the campaign did decide to form an alliance with Santorum, they would obviously have to look at the cost vs the benefit.


There *IS* no benefit.  

If Ron Paul joins forces with Rick Santorum, he's not the candidate most of us thought we would be getting.  Getting the nomination that way would negate the reason for supporting him in the first place (speaking only for me).  

_WTF are you guys thinking????_

----------


## sailingaway

> Yes, I'm sure you are.  And it seems like you don't mind sacrificing Ron Paul's values along with us.  
> 
> I think he would be appalled by this suggestion.


I honestly don't understand why people are getting upset because one random dude posed a suggestion.  The campiagn wants to keep a brokered convention alive, and so we will bargain slates to get Ron the most delegates we can, the most pluralities in a state we can, and somewhere down line he is likely going to have to appeal to supporters of the other candidates in one way or another, by persuasion, by being the best remaining option, or by championing something important to them, or SOMETHING.  We don't have to guess wildly at what that might be, we just know RON's interests are best served by denying 1144 delegates to Romney -- and the same goes for every other person voting who wants an option more conservative than Romney. THEY may be dreaming some brand new conservative will come in. Note that Palin is renting convention space near the RNC as Ron did in 2008.  WE have to get them to eventually vote for Ron.  

But we are jumping ahead of ourselves trying to find a fit for the issue when we don't even know what the shape of delegates etc will be coming to Tampa.

----------


## tbone717

> Well, as Paul has said... "Sometimes you have to go against you values and take on for the team."
> 
> 
> Oh wait... That was Santorum


Personally, I don't see it happening.  But I could be wrong - so really any of our opinions whether it will or won't happen are just that.

----------


## cajuncocoa

How much do you guys trust the mainstream GOP?  Enough to be sure that Ron Paul would be 100% safe with Santorum as Plan B??

Have you thought of _THAT????_

----------


## andrew1229649

> Fair enough. But for me, I'm not willing to wait another 4 years for a liberty-minded candidate - hell - maybe even 10 years with the ridiculous railroading of the system - to appear once again after the country is in shambles.
> 
> If this country turns around much faster than expected, I don't expect to see a Ron Paul-like candidate be nominated for President of the United States for a while. And if everything falls into place and he does win the nomination this year, I'm not wasting that chance.


^this

----------


## orenbus

> First of all, I'm not a "dude".
> 
> And the fact that *you* don't consider this a compromise of values doesn't mean it's not.  
> 
> I can't believe what I'm reading here tonight.  I hope I wake up in the morning and find out this was all a nightmare.


Are you serious right now? Dude (and yes I'm calling you a dude cause it doesn't matter if your male or female in jersey everyone is a dude), you understand our current situation right? I don't know anything about you, how you joined the revolution the only thing I know is that you joined this forum the same month and year I did so I can take from that you are a serious person. Dude, the way I see things now are we can try and educated the rest of america one step at a time or we can just take the approach of being holier than now and cast away any possibility of moving forward. I don't accept the idea of compromising values but at the same time a RP Presidency in my mind does not comprise anything, he will be the man in charge regardless of who is Vice President. The most important aspect is that the whole dialog would change if he become president even for a short while which would have lasting effects on the American Psyche. Something to thing about.

----------


## tbone717

> But we are jumping ahead of ourselves trying to find a fit for the issue when we don't even know what the shape of delegates etc will be coming to Tampa.


Very true.  What really needs to be focused on is how we get Ron from 15% or so up to 50% by the 24th so he can start winning states.  If Romney sweeps the 24th, he will pick up around 150 delegates plus whatever percentage of his slate wins in PA (72 delegates up for grabs).  It is even harder to pull this off if that happens.

So, what can the campaign & grassroots do (or what needs to occur) for Paul to triple his support in the next ten days?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I honestly don't understand why people are getting upset because one random dude posed a suggestion.  The campiagn wants to keep a brokered convention alive, and so we will bargain slates to get Ron the most delegates we can, the most pluralities in a state we can, and somewhere down line he is likely going to have to appeal to supporters of the other candidates in one way or another, by persuasion, by being the best remaining option, or by championing something important to them, or SOMETHING.  We don't have to guess wildly at what that might be, we just know RON's interests are best served by denying 1144 delegates to Romney -- and the same goes for every other person voting who wants an option more conservative than Romney. THEY may be dreaming some brand new conservative will come in. WE have to get them to eventually vote for Ron.  
> 
> But we are jumping ahead of ourselves trying to find a fit for the issue when we don't even know what the shape of delegates etc will be coming to Tampa.


Fine!  Bargain the slates, but I don't want to hear about RP offering VP to [mod delete].  (Yes, I said [mod delete]).  I cannot support Rick Santorum and wouldn't vote for him as garbage collector.

----------


## Carlybee

> How much do you guys trust the mainstream GOP?  Enough to be sure that Ron Paul would be 100% safe with Santorum as Plan B??
> 
> Have you thought of _THAT????_


This^

----------


## orenbus

> It sounds like y'all have gone through some sort of borg assimilation process within the last 24 hours or something.


lawl @ borg assimilation

but you have to remember picard was able to have a huge insight into the borg that eventually helped the enterprise battle them in first contact.

p.s. lawl i'm drunk

----------


## cajuncocoa

> lawl @ borg assimilation
> 
> but you have to remember picard was able to have a huge insight into the borg that eventually helped the enterprise battle them in first contact.
> 
> *p.s. lawl i'm drunk*


It's a bit obvious...I just hope you're not alone, and that it explains this turn of events this evening.

----------


## sailingaway

> It's a bit obvious...I just hope you're not alone, and that it explains this turn of events this evening.


all right, enough.

----------


## orenbus

> It's a bit obvious...I just hope you're not alone, and that it explains this turn of events this evening.

----------


## Pauling

Didn't the VP used to be whoever came in second?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Fair enough. But for me, I'm not willing to wait another 4 years for a liberty-minded candidate - hell - maybe even 10 years with the ridiculous railroading of the system - to appear once again after the country is in shambles.
> 
> If this country turns around much faster than expected, I don't expect to see a Ron Paul-like candidate be nominated for President of the United States for a while. And if everything falls into place and he does win the nomination this year, I'm not wasting that chance.


OK, let's play this silly game.  You say you're not willing to wait another 4 years for a liberty-minded candidate.

If RP sells out to the Santorum base (and make no mistake, that's what this would be) ... what next?  Does he also compromise when that base wants to bomb Iran?  And if RP won't compromise, what happens to him then?  A little "accident", perhaps?  
_
Oh of course not!  We didn't trust the GOP last week, but now we trust them completely!!_

And what happens in 2016?  Or 2020?  How long do you think it would take Santorum or Palin or Bachmann or whoever to unravel anything Ron Paul was able to accomplish (if anything...assuming he doesn't have to compromise every time something comes up)?

----------


## tbone717

> Didn't the VP used to be whoever came in second?


Not since 1980 IIRC.

----------


## ichirix

> Didn't the VP used to be whoever came in second?


Yep. But we could always repeal the 12th Amendment since it's not really part of the Constitution.

----------


## lib3rtarian

Can someone summarize for me please? Don't wanna read 600 posts. 

I read on FB that we won CO. Please tell me we did.

----------


## orenbus

> OK, let's play this silly game.  You say you're not willing to wait another 4 years for a liberty-minded candidate.
> 
> If RP sells out to the Santorum base (and make no mistake, that's what this would be) ... what next?  Does he also compromise when that base wants to bomb Iran?  And if RP won't compromise, what happens to him then?  A little "accident", perhaps?  
> _
> Oh of course not!  We didn't trust the GOP last week, but now we trust them completely!!_
> 
> And what happens in 2016?  Or 2020?  How long do you think it would take Santorum or Palin or Bachmann or whoever to unravel anything Ron Paul was able to accomplish (if anything...assuming he doesn't have to compromise every time something comes up)?


It's not the same as the ends justify the means, your a trekie I can tell, have you ever watched the Voyager episode about the Borg being the scorpion? Think about it, Ron Paul becomes President so all the issues you bring up may be mute since he has direct impact on those issues. You talk about accidents, etc. but if we don't at leas take a chance where will we be? The same place William Wallace would be if he hadn't taken a chance. In the end it doesn't really matter does it? We need to forward the message whichever way it's done in an effective manner that is non-compromising. It all comes down to tactics, values do not need to be compromised to maintain integrity. Remember Ron Paul himself talks about coalitions vs. compromising integrity and values. He crosses the isle to form coalitions, this shouldn't stop us from doing the same.




edit: p.s. I'm drunk and I have to go work on the site, so this will be my last post in this thread.

----------


## PaulSoHard

> OK, let's play this silly game.  You say you're not willing to wait another 4 years for a liberty-minded candidate.
> 
> If RP sells out to the Santorum base (and make no mistake, that's what this would be) ... what next?  Does he also compromise when that base wants to bomb Iran?  And if RP won't compromise, what happens to him then?  A little "accident", perhaps?  
> _
> Oh of course not!  We didn't trust the GOP last week, but now we trust them completely!!_
> 
> *And what happens in 2012?*  How long do you think it would take Santorum or Palin or Bachmann or whoever to unravel anything Ron Paul was able to accomplish (if anything...assuming he doesn't have to compromise every time something comes up)?


You asked what's going to happen in 2016 or 2020. Take notice of the bolded part.

I understand your argument as well but you and I aren't going to find similarities. But here is my concession - I highly doubt Ron and Rick align themselves under any circumstance.

----------


## sailingaway

> Can someone summarize for me please? Don't wanna read 600 posts. 
> 
> I read on FB that we won CO. Please tell me we did.


 A joint Paul/Santorum slate did.  Some say Paul did but I don't understand that. What I understand is that Paul got 13 Romney got 13 and we assume the 3 party guys will back Romney and Santorum got something less.  So we would need the Santa folks to stay with us in Tampa to make that a PLURALITY state.  This led to an off hte cuff suggestion that Ron make Santa his VP to keep his supporters, here on the forum, and people are arguing about it because they are bored.

----------


## Pauling

> Yep. But we could always repeal the 12th Amendment since it's not really part of the Constitution.


You see, I kinda like that way of doing it. Why should the VP be in lock-step with the Pres. How does that actually benefit this country if there's no debate between the two. I wouldn't really see this as a compromise.

----------


## Pauling

> It's not the same as the ends justify the means, your a trekie I can tell, have you ever watched the Voyager episode about the Borg being the scorpion? Think about it, Ron Paul becomes President so all the issues you bring up may be mute since he has direct impact on those issues. You talk about accidents, etc. but if we don't at leas take a chance where will we be? The same place William Wallace would be if he hadn't taken a chance. In the end it doesn't really matter does it? We need to forward the message whichever way it's done in an effective manner that is non-compromising. It all comes down to tactics, values do not need to be compromised to maintain integrity. Remember Ron Paul himself talks about coalitions vs. compromising integrity and values. He crosses the isle to form coalitions, this shouldn't stop us from doing the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: p.s. I'm drunk and I have to go work on the site, so this will be my last post in this thread.


This. Santorum is not the enemy. His ideas are. Ideas can change.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> This led to an off the cuff suggestion that Ron make Santa his VP to keep his supporters, here on the forum, and people are arguing about it because they are bored.


 And nothing wrong with that!  For the record, I would support and vote for Ron Paul even with Santorum along for the ride as vice-president.  VP has little power anyway unless the president lets him have it.

----------


## lib3rtarian

> A joint Paul/Santorum slate did.  Some say Paul did but I don't understand that. What I understand is that Paul got 13 Romney got 13 and we assume the 3 party guys will back Romney and Santorum got something less.  So we would need the Santa folks to stay with us in Tampa to make that a PLURALITY state.  This led to an off hte cuff suggestion that Ron make Santa his VP to keep his supporters, here on the forum, and people are arguing about it because they are bored.


Thank you. So that's what started that Paul/Santorum 2012 thread. I will still vote for that ticket as long as Paul is President, but that ticket would be a disaster because it will scare of every Dem, moderate and Indy. All it will get are the Paul supporters and the Christian Taliban Santorum fans' votes.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Thank you. So that's what started that Paul/Santorum 2012 thread. I will still vote for that ticket as long as Paul is President, but that ticket would be a disaster because it will scare of every Dem, moderate and Indy. All it will get are the Paul supporters and the Christian Taliban Santorum fans' votes.


 You have a good point.  However, it would mean Paul would be the nominee.  That would mean they couldn't ignore him.  That would mean they'd have to cover Dr. Paul's speeches and interview him and talk about him all the time.  And Paul would get to get up on stage and debate Obama.  In such a scenario there are a whole lot of wildcards, not the least of which is that Paul actually tells the truth, and would make it all about the ideas, not the personalities.  Nothing like that has happened for a long, long time.  The power of the ideas of liberty and of Ron Paul's integrity could be enough to overcome the weight of Santorum's... santorumness.  In any case, it would be great fun.

----------


## Tiso0770

Well....it could be worse.....Santorum folks going to Romney. but i'm happy they are with us though.

----------


## J_White

thanks for the good info,
but since those delegates have unpledged against their names, the media would probably say Romney got most delegates and Dr.Paul got none !! 
at this time of final selection of national delegates, why stay unpledged ? to stay semi stealth ?

[QUOTE=speciallyblend;4357017]


> Someone knowledgeable should fill out the following for clarity:
> 
> Of the __A number__ of delegates pledged to Santorum, __X__ of them are Ron Paul supporters.
> Of the __B number__ of delegates pledged to Romney, __X__ of them are Ron Paul supporters.
> Of the __C number__ of delegates pledged to Paul, __X__ of them are Ron Paul supporters.
> Of the __D number__ of unpledged delegates, __X__ of them are Ron Paul supporters.
> 
> 
> i will let you count them bottom line 20 out 33 , if they have unpledged next to their name on the slate  then they are ron paul. if they have santorum next to their name they are santorum,  friday 9 ron paul,7 santorum 5 romney  , that is 16 for our slate. then 4 today ron paul and i still have to confirm the other 3 so right now for the 100 time we have 20 out of 33 and i have to verify the other 1-3 period.

----------


## J_White

the point is it does not really matter how "we" count a state as a win, what matters is what the media will report !
they will say Paul had none, I dont understand why remain unpledged at this time ?




> I should point out, I am not trying to be a downer. I am SUPER proud of the accomplishment in Colorado, and it is great that you were able to work with Santorum to get this far. I just wanted to assess that officially, we cannot count CO as a state where RP will have the plurality needed to count as one of the 5 "plurality" states we need for nomination.

----------


## J_White

totally agree !
though all this talk of the ticket is coming out of thin air, why dont we just consider as a way to stop Romney first.
lets talk about the ticket later !!




> Are you serious right now? Dude (and yes I'm calling you a dude cause it doesn't matter if your male or female in jersey everyone is a dude), you understand our current situation right? I don't know anything about you, how you joined the revolution the only thing I know is that you joined this forum the same month and year I did so I can take from that you are a serious person. Dude, the way I see things now are we can try and educated the rest of america one step at a time or we can just take the approach of being holier than now and cast away any possibility of moving forward. I don't accept the idea of compromising values but at the same time a RP Presidency in my mind does not comprise anything, he will be the man in charge regardless of who is Vice President. The most important aspect is that the whole dialog would change if he become president even for a short while which would have lasting effects on the American Psyche. Something to thing about.

----------


## row333au



----------


## speciallyblend

> totally agree !
> though all this talk of the ticket is coming out of thin air, why dont we just consider as a way to stop Romney first.
> lets talk about the ticket later !!


the talk of any ticket does just that, that was my point and everyones point , talk up all over stop romney

----------


## speciallyblend

> 



tears of joy  cd1 woot woot

----------


## speciallyblend

> A joint Paul/Santorum slate did.  Some say Paul did but I don't understand that. What I understand is that Paul got 13 Romney got 13 and we assume the 3 party guys will back Romney and Santorum got something less.  So we would need the Santa folks to stay with us in Tampa to make that a PLURALITY state.  This led to an off hte cuff suggestion that Ron make Santa his VP to keep his supporters, here on the forum, and people are arguing about it because they are bored.


WE did win if you include the santorum people(human beings) into our coloradogop. WE WON!  it is like nothing will make anyone happy no matter what happens. this is the depressing part of RPF ,it is freaking none stop from everyone it seems. like the paper you do not want to pick up. 

 The Paul-Santorum coalition’s combined delegate total is 20—more than establishment candidate Mitt Romney's estimated 16. In addition, the Paul-Santorum coalition denied Romney delegates all the committee spots within the Colorado National Delegation. Two Ron Paul supporters will serve on the Rules Committee and the Paul coalition dethroned known Romney supporter and Colorado State Party Chairman Ryan Call from his position as Delegation Chairman. http://www.examiner.com/elections-2012-in-wilmington/ron-paul-wins-minnesota-colorado-delegates-to-republican-national-convention

the whole point is to put the vp discussion to the santorum folks or anyone the santorum folks would like, to stop romney,sounds like a common sense strategy to me, just seems like everyone here at  rpf are being negative nancies alot. ALOT .it comes across that way no matter what folks are doing to fight in all the states. RPF needs to be a light beacon not a downer site.

----------


## tbone717

thegreenpapers is reporting the results today as follows:

"Colorado's GOP has chosen 13 Romney delegates and 6 Santorum delegates. The remaining 17 delegates are unpledged."

----------


## Travlyr

> thegreenpapers is reporting the results today as follows:
> 
> "Colorado's GOP has chosen 13 Romney delegates and 6 Santorum delegates. The remaining 17 delegates are unpledged."


Awesome! History in the making. Colorado won for Ron Paul!

----------


## Okie RP fan

> thegreenpapers is reporting the results today as follows:
> 
> "Colorado's GOP has chosen 13 Romney delegates and 6 Santorum delegates. The remaining 17 delegates are unpledged."


So, 17 are Paul delegates, officially?

----------


## ns1000

> So, 17 are Paul delegates, officially?


No, those include the 3 super-delegates, those are probably in the tank for Romney.

----------


## Okie RP fan

> No, those include the 3 super-delegates, those are probably in the tank for Romney.


Well, dadgum, did we officially take Colorado, or not? Sorry, I don't want to look through 62 pages.

----------


## ns1000

> Well, dadgum, did we officially take Colorado, or not? Sorry, I don't want to look through 62 pages.


There is no consensus 

It's 7 Santorum
13 Paul
13 Romney
3 Super Delegates.

However since Paul and Santorum hooked up together with a slate, they did got more delegates than Romney did.

----------


## Okie RP fan

> There is no consensus 
> 
> It's 7 Santorum
> 13 Paul
> 13 Romney
> 3 Super Delegates.
> 
> However since Paul and Santorum hooked up together with a slate, they did got more delegates than Romney did.


I see. Well, that's still a plus. Thanks for the information.

----------


## XTreat

You guys need to go watch this video I just posted. It is very pertinent to this conversation.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...86#post4357986

----------


## tbone717

> Well, dadgum, did we officially take Colorado, or not? Sorry, I don't want to look through 62 pages.


Technically, nothing is "official" from CO, since the delegates are unbound (if I am reading the state rules correctly).  Those delegates for Romney and Santorum are pledged, not bound.  Maybe someone from CO can correct that if I am reading the rules wrong.

----------


## kathy88

Hear me out on this. I've heard two version of what happens first round of voting. Is it or is it not true that there is no "actual" vote first round, that if the perception is that Romney has 1144+ that he will just be anointed, game over. OR is there an actual vote, where all the delegates cast ballots round one? Because if there is no actual vote, we are screwed going in.

----------


## sailingaway

they will be 'perceived' as Romney having more, and that isn't good at this stage but might have been necessary at lower stages.   Local papers are saying it is Romney with less than the joint conservative slate, but it looks like Romney has plurality. I would expect since Romney has party control (unlike, let's hope, Nevada) they will try to 'deem' the count by pledged delegates, as some states did at RNC last time, not even allowing our delegates to voice dissension from the 'McCain unity' facade.  But if the Santorum people dislike that idea as much as we do, Ron can take the state.  The Santorum people will continue to have leverage because we would need them to win ourselves, so we will have to make sure we are the better option for them, whatever that ends up meaning. Some may go one way, some the other. So Colorado MAY end up voting a plurality for Ron, but we can't COUNT it as one of his five plurality states we need, at this point.

this is how I understand it. It  matters a great deal how fair the people running the process are.  But this time unless Romney gets 1144 BOUND delegates, convention is unlikely to be a 'unity coronation' in any event, we can hope.  In which case we aren't the last few wrinkles they have to iron out as we were last time.

----------


## speciallyblend

santorum supporters and ron paul supporters  removed the chairman ryan call from heading the national delegation and replaced him with a  ron paul supporter and they appointed themselves to the committee positions!   woot woot ,sounds like a solid unity slate to me!!! Conservative Unity Slate WOOT WOOT 

We are the cogop now and forever. bottom line we are working together to take the party back and that is how it is done.

HUGE NEWS this unity slate is from the top, something big is happening and will continue all the way to convention.

----------


## sailingaway

> santorum supporters and ron paul supporters  removed the chairman ryan call from heading the national delegation and replaced him with a  ron paul supporter and they appointed themselves to the committee positions!   woot woot ,sounds like a solid unity slate to me!!! Conservative Unity Slate WOOT WOOT 
> 
> We are the cogop now and forever. bottom line we are working together to take the party back and that is how it is done.
> 
> HUGE NEWS this unity slate is from the top, something big is happening and will continue all the way to convention.


excellent! Because the new Ron Paul chairman of the delegation will NOT fake the vote at RNC!  The Santorum people still have the leverage to vote with or against us, so we have to be better for them, but at least it sounds like no one will be in a position to just read the votes as being 'for' Romney then not let anyone up to the mic as happened last time.

----------


## twofootzero

So this is it in a nutshell: no 1 candidate has enough votes to beat the other 2 (or 3 counting Gingrich), so someone is going to have to coalesce with someone else. Hence the conservative unity slate. It's the only combination that get's Ron to Tampa.

[edit]

Also, does anyone know which state speaks first at the RNC?

----------


## Agorism

Romney got more than the media predicted no?

Paul got more as well. Santorum got shafted?

That the basic story?

----------


## Michael Landon

Can someone explain this to me....




At one point in this video it states that one of the supposedly "unpledged" Ron Paul delegates was actually a Santorum supporter.  I'm not sure what I make of that.

- ML

----------


## speciallyblend

> Can someone explain this to me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At one point in this video it states that one of the supposedly "unpledged" Ron Paul delegates was actually a Santorum supporter.  I'm not sure what I make of that.
> 
> - ML


ron paul supporters whining cause they didn't get their way.  bottom line we needed the santorum folks to win sat as well as friday!  It was a unity slate we had over 55% of the delegates on the slate. WE WON     hell i had ron paul supporters calling the 2 unpledged delegates in cd2 were romney . When they are 100% ron paul so a bunch of folks were upset it was not a 100% ron paul slate which probably would of got us 0 delegates at national.

----------


## sailingaway

> Can someone explain this to me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At one point in this video it states that one of the supposedly "unpledged" Ron Paul delegates was actually a Santorum supporter.  I'm not sure what I make of that.
> 
> - ML


maybe one was and people were sure she had changed horses.  Or maybe they had to do it for the slate so it is really one different.  Does it matter?  Because we need Santa folks, at least most of them, to vote with Ron anyhow to get a plurality in that state.  At the end, maybe the deal was that, and it is sure better than having them join with Romney as some are still doing in Washington where the Romney folks floated a ROMNEY 'unity slate' before Santorum came out and said he wanted his folks to work with Ron to stop Romney from getting 1144 delegates.

--

edit, 

OK, I've now watched the video, and I see why they were upset, it seems the campaign was coming up with its own stuff and deals and didn't get to the grass roots until it was 'settled' and the grass roots put in a ton of work and ended up voting for people they didn't know.  I'd frankly rather we had the grass roots delegates and if the supposed Ron Paul delegates don't end up voting for Ron Paul I am going to be pretty furious.  HOWEVER, I have to assume since the campaign is saying it is a victory, that it is.  And others there said they DID know people and believed the others were Ron Paul people except the 'named' Santorum people.  

It sounds like at minimum it was handled very badly, that the campaign's desire for secrecy until a deal was struck really put them at odds with people working hard on Ron Paul's behalf.  If they had all the money in the world, I would blame the campaign more, but they are increasingly running a far flung delegate process on a shoe string, and I am going to give them the benefit of the doubt on not keeping people in the loop and working more closely with us (the CO grass roots.) I WOULD rather have those grass roots delegates, but if those elected are ours, they are ours.  I wouldn't know how to get a different opinion, unfortunately.

Also, I understand there was a FAKE unity slate passed by the Romney people who weren't our people at all. I'm wondering if part of this is that?  Everyone knew about the fake slate by the end.  There is a picture of it in this thread early on, I believe.

----------


## ns1000

> Romney got more than the media predicted no?
> 
> Paul got more as well. Santorum got shafted?
> 
> That the basic story?


Yep, in a nutshell.

AP delegate Predicted 18 Santorum, 9 Romney, 0 Paul. That doesn't add up to 36, but its AP, they can't count.

----------


## sailingaway

> Yep, in a nutshell.
> 
> AP delegate Predicted 18 Santorum, 9 Romney, 0 Paul. That doesn't add up to 36, but its AP, they can't count.


Santorum dropped out, he didn't get shafted.  Given the number of his people who showed up, he was well represented in the slate.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Yep, in a nutshell.
> 
> AP delegate Predicted 18 Santorum, 9 Romney, 0 Paul. That doesn't add up to 36, but its AP, they can't count.


nice to see ap flatout wrong woot woot

----------


## Travlyr

The Romney supporters were mostly wealthy and powerful. Senator John Thune from South Dakota voted for the TARP bailouts and spoke for Romney. Bank owner and former Congressman Bob Beauprez spoke for Romney and is a delegate for Romney. Nearly all the incumbents who spoke and led the convention spoke in favor of the status quo. They did not mention sound monetary policy or auditing of the Fed. We won anyway.

----------


## PaulSoHard

> nice to see ap flatout wrong woot woot


Wrong both in a good and bad way since Romney adds to the count, but Ron Paul gets a larger net gain

----------


## Carlybee

> *ron paul supporters* whining cause they didn't get their way.



As opposed to Santorum supporters?  Last I checked the point was to BE a Ron Paul supporter.  I'm beginning to wonder if you are a Santorum supporter given some of your comments.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> As opposed to Santorum supporters?  Last I checked the point was to BE a Ron Paul supporter.  I'm beginning to wonder if you are a Santorum supporter given some of your comments.


 +1 rep

----------


## sailingaway

> As opposed to Santorum supporters?  Last I checked the point was to BE a Ron Paul supporter.  I'm beginning to wonder if you are a Santorum supporter given some of your comments.


I assume the number of Santorum delegates going to RNC was a key part of the deal to keep the conservative slate together, and otherwise Romney would have had a majority at state to begin with, because Santorum people wouldn't have worked with us at various levels.  We have other states coming up, and the slate holding up will likely be important in other states.

In any event, only the campaign had all the information, and our result is way beyond what was expected initially, and Ron could still get the plurality for the state depending on how the Santorum backers vote.  They are anti Romney, clearly, or they would have voted for Romney at state.  

And if we get 5 other states, we won't specifically need Colorado's plurality.  So we have work to do.

A joint slate is sometimes the best you can get, folks, it becomes that or nothing, and then you have to live up to it if others relied on the deal to vote for your folks when you needed them.  As long as it was the best deal we could cut, it is what it is.

----------


## cajuncocoa

The Bible says "To every thing there is a season"  There is a time to compromise, and a time to hold fast to your principles.  

I guess the majority here see this as the former; I'm still in the latter camp.

Is there anyone who doesn't realize that the Santorum campaign is in it to help Santorum (and *only* Santorum)?  Santorum's campaign is not in this to be #2....he could do that by kissing Romney's ass.  This is being sold to the Ron Paul camp so Santorum can be #1.  THINK ABOUT IT.  You guys are being played!!

If Santorum has to settle for #2, he's going to bolt over to Romney's side so fast it's going to make your heads spin on the way to another disappointment.  Mark my words.  You can call me a "negative nancy" or "debbie downer" or whatever name you choose....that doesn't change a thing.  

Try to think with your logical head and stop thinking with your emotional heart.

----------


## sailingaway

> The Bible says "To every thing there is a season"  There is a time to compromise, and a time to hold fast to your principles.  
> 
> I guess the majority here see this as the former; I'm still in the latter camp.
> 
> Is there anyone who doesn't realize that the Santorum campaign is in it to help Santorum (and *only* Santorum)?  Santorum's campaign is not in this to be #2....he could do that by kissing Romney's ass.  This is being sold to the Ron Paul camp so Santorum can be #1.  THINK ABOUT IT.  You guys are being played!!
> 
> If Santorum has to settle for #2, he's going to bolt over to Romney's side so fast it's going to make your heads spin on the way to another disappointment.  Mark my words.  You can call me a "negative nancy" or "debbie downer" or whatever name you choose....that doesn't change a thing.  
> 
> Try to think with your logical head and stop thinking with your emotional heart.


I'm with you.  I'm saying if it was the best thing for RON.  Independently it was the best for the Santorum folks because they kept their leverage. It was a function of our interests being aligned, not joint.  But if the alternative was them joining with the Romney folks and our not getting enough people to the state convention to vote in our slate and our RON PAUL person as CHAIRMAN of the Delegation to RNC (therefore on the RNC governing committee, the name of which escapes me at the moment), then our joint slate was the way to go. It is a function of numbers. If we had a pure majority voting ourselves, we'd have been able to negotiate better.  Unfortunately those voting for the pure Paul slate actually may have resulted in more of those going being Romney folks by splitting our vote.  When it comes down to it, unless you have reason to think the campaign folks are outright betraying Ron, I think we have to follow their lead.  Lack of discipline in voting slates LOSES.

and as for number 2, Santorum doesn't necessarily direct the people who support him.  The people in CO say those Santorum folks picked are hard core pro life and really really object to Romney on that basis.  It would be DIFFICULT for Santorum to deliver that vote if it looked like Ron had a chance of winning at Tampa.  

The VP thing you object to is entirely a brainchild of this forum, spontaneously, by a few people last night.  It isn't on the table.  It hasn't been broached by either side. I am just talking, at this point, of joint slates to get more people to Tampa, so our position is better.  The next thing we need is a VISIBLE win, so we get momentum going into primaries.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I'm with you.  I'm saying if it was the best thing for RON.  Independently it was the best for the Santorum folks because they kept their leverage. It was a function of our interests being aligned, not joint.  But if the alternative was them joining with the Romney folks and our not getting enough people to the state convention to vote in our slate and our RON PAUL person as CHAIRMAN of the Delegation to RNC (therefore on the RNC governing committee, the name of which escapes me at the moment), then our joint slate was the way to go. It is a function of numbers. If we had a pure majority voting ourselves, we'd have been able to negotiate better.  Unfortunately those voting for the pure Paul slate actually may have resulted in more of those going being Romney folks by splitting our vote.  When it comes down to it, unless you have reason to think the campaign folks are outright betraying Ron, I think we have to follow their lead.  Lack of discipline in voting slates LOSES.
> 
> and as for number 2, Santorum doesn't necessarily direct the people who support him.  The people in CO say those Santorum folks picked are hard core pro life and really really object to Romney on that basis.  It would be DIFFICULT for Santorum to deliver that vote if it looked like Ron had a chance of winning at Tampa.  
> 
> The VP thing you object to is entirely a brainchild of this forum, spontaneously, by a few people last night.  It isn't on the table.  It hasn't been broached by either side. I am just talking, at this point, of joint slates to get more people to Tampa, so our position is better.  The next thing we need is a VISIBLE win, so we get momentum going into primaries.


sailingaway....is this idea coming from the local CO Paul campaign, or national?

----------


## sailingaway

> sailingaway....is this idea coming from the local CO Paul campaign, or national?


by 'this idea' do you mean joint slates or the VP stuff floated last night which came from neither, just speciallyblend's off the cuff comment, which started discussions here?

We have joint slates with Romney in MO (or did up to now) and with whomever whereever they make sense.  It is just what you do at a caucus when you have less than a majority so the one with the majority doesn't vote ALL the delegates to themselves.  I think the end of the Colorado process the campaign stepped in, because when Santa dropped out slates were in danger of falling apart at the last minute, because I'm sure a bunch of the Santa folks were thinking of 'falling in line' with the party establishment.  But those impassioned enough to continue to caucus weren't so much those people in CO where party backed ROMNEY not Santa (in MO things are different and we had to fight both Santa and Romney in St Charles, for example.) It is case by case, but you don't want to be the one squeezed out. We had that happen at some caucuses too, where two or three DIFFERENT factions banded against us.

----------


## libertyonmysleeve

I was a delegate at the 5 CD and had numerous emails from John Stoner with one of the 5 CD slate of these 6 people.  I voted for these six people on the smarty candy slate.  I appreciate the time and expense that was put into it guys....being a Graphic Artist myself, I know it takes time.  I copied it off and am glad I had it to take with me for voting Friday.   I was confused then at the convention center to see the slate that had Santorum people and so many unpledged people so I just voted for the slate that I copied off of the email with those pledged on the smarty slate.  I believe that anytime we become overly stealth, it will bite us back.  

I voted at State and voted for those on the proper (not fake) slate but was given names to also vote for that weren't on the slate, by someone who had a yellow written sheet of paper. 
I am now worried that they were not actual RP supporters.  Hopefully they are or I will pray they will become....   

Hopefully, for other states doing this, it will be more organized and sure of who is supporting Ron Paul and who is not.  I do have to say though, it was sure a nice feeling being around so many Ron Paul supporters at State.  Everywhere I looked was a RP supporter.  I do also believe that many Santorum supporters have been hood winked into thinking he is something he really isn't.  Maybe now they will check out who Ron Paul is much more now and not believe what the media only says.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> by 'this idea' do you mean joint slates or the VP stuff floated last night which came from neither, just speciallyblend's off the cuff comment, which started discussions here?


OK...I get that the VP stuff came from speciallyblend (and you know I don't like it!!)  

Where did the joint slate idea originate, and what is the long-term purpose...for Paul and for Santorum?

----------


## sailingaway

> I was a delegate at the 5 CD and had numerous emails from John Stoner with one of the 5 CD slate of these 6 people.  I voted for these six people on the smarty candy slate.  I appreciate the time and expense that was put into it guys....being a Graphic Artist myself, I know it takes time.  I copied it off and am glad I had it to take with me for voting Friday.   I was confused then at the convention center to see the slate that had Santorum people and so many unpledged people so I just voted for the slate that I copied off of the email with those pledged on the smarty slate.  I believe that anytime we become overly stealth, it will bite us back.  
> 
> I voted at State and voted for those on the proper (not fake) slate but was given names to also vote for that weren't on the slate, by someone who had a yellow written sheet of paper. 
> I am now worried that they were not actual RP supporters.  Hopefully they are or I will pray they will become....   
> 
> Hopefully, for other states doing this, it will be more organized and sure of who is supporting Ron Paul and who is not.  I do have to say though, it was sure a nice feeling being around so many Ron Paul supporters at State.  Everywhere I looked was a RP supporter.  I do also believe that many Santorum supporters have been hood winked into thinking he is something he really isn't.  Maybe now they will check out who Ron Paul is much more now and not believe what the media only says.


welcome to the forums!!

And I agree there are dangers in being stealth. In PA for example, they are afraid the 'party' will band against our delegates at credential stages so don't want to tip who they are, but yet the public has to know who they are to vote for them because they are directly on the ballot.  It makes me want to spit nails. In the end though, we have to have ONE person (or the campaign) make the decision and fighting against them for something even if it would have been more perfect from our viewpoint is shooting ourselves in the foot because it splits people's vote.

----------


## sailingaway

> OK...I get that the VP stuff came from speciallyblend (and you know I don't like it!!)  
> 
> Where did the joint slate idea originate, and what is the long-term purpose...for Paul and for Santorum?


I think I just answered that in my edit, but let me know if you don't think I did. Santa was on board before he dropped out, and in some locations his people are.  We don't know what position Santa may take in the future, and if it is one that backs Romney we don't know if his people will follow (as Romney voters who were voting for the anti-McCain didn't follow Romney's lead when he dropped out and endorsed McCain, in NV in 2008), but I suspect those banding with us now are anti Romney folks or they wouldn't be fighting Romney.  Yet the risk remains they aren't anti Romney but just pro leverage.  So we have to watch our backs, but we still have more delegates in Tampa this way than we would otherwise.

----------


## libertyonmysleeve

> welcome to the forums!!
> 
> And I agree there are dangers in being stealth. In PA for example, they are afraid the 'party' will band against our delegates at credential stages so don't want to tip who they are, but yet the public has to know who they are to vote for them because they are directly on the ballot.  It makes me want to spit nails. In the end though, we have to have ONE person (or the campaign) make the decision and fighting against them for something even if it would have been more perfect from our viewpoint is shooting ourselves in the foot because it splits people's vote.



Thank you and it is nice to have found this forum.
I did sit next to a Santorum delegate at CO state that would not ever, no way, vote for Romney because of his view on pro-life.  I agree with him but I sure wish these people who were or still are for Santorum could see that pro-life is also life for our soldiers that are being used as pawns.  All of the people I have talked to decided to vote for Santorum after hearing him speak.  What was it that was so compelling?  I urged them to look up his voting record and compare what he has said lately and what he has voted for or against previously.  Hopefully, RP will be heard by many more people in the coming weeks as they are checking him out more.  His record is solid.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I think I just answered that in my edit, but let me know if you don't think I did. Santa was on board before he dropped out, and in some locations his people are.  We don't know what position Santa may take in the future, and if it is one that backs Romney we don't know if his people will follow (as Romney voters who were voting for the anti-McCain didn't follow Romney's lead when he dropped out and endorsed McCain, in NV in 2008), but I suspect those banding with us now are anti Romney folks or they wouldn't be fighting Romney.  Yet the risk remains they aren't anti Romney but just pro leverage.  So we have to watch our backs, but we still have more delegates in Tampa this way than we would otherwise.


Thanks....I guess that's typical politics.

----------


## Thargok

Did anybody happen to get a picture of Ryan Call crying?

I'd love to get a picture of that if he did it again.

----------


## sailingaway

> Did anybody happen to get a picture of Ryan Call crying?
> 
> I'd love to get a picture of that if he did it again.


again?  When did he cry?

----------


## Monotaur

> Ernest Luning ‏ @eluning Close
> Matt Arnold top lines for CU regent Republican primary with 1893 votes to Davidson's 1602 votes. #copolitics #copols
> 
> is he ours?


I'm back now and reading through all of the thread before writing up my final thoughts, but I have to answer this now - he is well liked amongst the Ron Paul folks here in CO.  He speaks to fiscal issues.

----------


## Monotaur

> The term "unity slate" is the one PaulSantorum supporters have been using. The Romney people made a slate of THEIR choices and named it "unity slate." That is why we are saying it is fake. They attempted to trick the Paul and Santo peeps into voting for their delegates. Make sense now?


I'm still reading the thread (haven't had a chance since getting home last night...), but this is exactly the problem.  Not only did they copy the look-and-feel of our unity slate and put their supporters on it, they also copied the Rocky Mountain Gun Owner's look-and-feel and made a fake slate with the Romney people.  And they did the same with the Christian Conservative slate.

The Paul campaign worked with the Santorum people to put together the Unity slate.  *They also legitimately worked with the other 2 organizations and got the same people from the unity slate on the Gun and Christian slates.*  I didn't want to post that while the convention was still in effect since the Gun slate (especially) was so popular during the convention - I didn't want to tip anyone off at the time.

Anyway, the fake slates were horrible and dispicable.  I have both the fake Unity slate and Gun slate, but sadly I didn't get the fake (or real...) Christian slate.  I hope someone else did.  Anyone know?

----------


## Monotaur

> My point is if people want the rest of the world to better see and understand why the slate is fake and such an underhanded dirty trick, put up a pic of both slates together so people can see the same name and all that for themselves.  "A picture is worth 1000 words."  Apathetic voters need to be hit over the head with this kind of stuff for it to make an impact.


I hate pics of 2 of them (there were 3).  I'll post them a bit later.  Still trying to catch up on this thread...

----------


## Monotaur

> not good.  so 9 plus 4 is 13, IF those are ours.
> 
> IF so we would be tied with Romney if all our numbers are right, and Santa people would swing the state. Which, since he is pretty establishment, isn't great.  But not all the unpledged might be ours, also.


More details later, but yes, I believe all unpledged are ours.  The Santorum guys will vote Paul too.  There were some rumors that they will not, but those are just rumors as far as I know...

----------


## Monotaur

> then how would we lose? Lack of voting discipline for the top of the slate?


My hypothesis: The fake slates hurt A LOT.

----------


## Monotaur

> not sure possible ron paul supporter counting a santorum as a romney, even though they are santorum. I will make a call now brb, no answer but i asked . i can only think it might be a ron paul supporter trying to claim a santorum supporter is a romney supporter. we have alot of ron paul supporters who are butt hurt right now over this unity slate .so far i can say 20 out of 33 and i will confrim if we got anyone else on our slate!


It's sad but I think you are right about the feelings of the Unity slate.  But I do think we got 20 delegates.  So, in a nutshell, I think we won.

----------


## Monotaur

Alright, it took me much longer than expected to read all of this thread... and honestly, some of it I wished I hadn't.   I'm honestly running out of enthusiasm for this thread after reading some of the hatred and stupidity posted earlier.  Sometimes, I think we forget we are all on the same team.

Anyway, yesterday was an interesting day.  On balance, I think we did win.  We got 20 delegates out of 33 elected.  The 3 extra will go for Romney.  One thing that is easy to over look when not involved in something like this is that there is a lot of confusion and distractions.  It's easy to say "we should have done X, Y, and Z" but when you are there it's a little harder than that.  I almost think of this as a "fog of war" in a way.  And by the way we were pretty organized going in.  Much of the Paul campaign staff did an amazing job going into the process holding mock conventions, planning meetings, etc.  It's just that sometimes, people deviate from the plan.  I also understand that the last minute changes to the slate to incorporate Santorum people caused some confusion, but in the end it helped us deny Romney a win.  Period.

To answer questions from previous posts, the national committee woman and national committee man ran uncontested, and were both Romney supporters.  The woman (I can't recall the name, but she is listed on the official results from the CO GOP) urged party unity now, not at convention.  I'm not sure that we could have actually nominated anyone on the floor, but I'm not 100% on that.  In either case, no one brought forward any nominations for either position.  It may not have mattered (and could have produced some blowback), in the event that the audience or party thought it was 'their time' or that they earned it.

There were a total of 3 fake slates.  I can post pictures of each, side-by-side, later (tomorrow).  I'm not going to touch on things already posted, but overall, I think we won - 20 delegates.  We also won the national delegation chair, which is extremely important as the CO rules state that this position can vote on behalf of any unbound national delegate on the first round of voting.  Since we took this position from a Romney supporter and gave it to a Paul guy, we can be assured that the unpledged Paul votes will be counted on the first ballot.  And since Santorum has dropped out, if most of the Santorum people vote with us as they have indicated (they absolutely do NOT want to vote for Romney), then we will have a plurality on the first ballot.  This should be sufficient as 1 of the 5 states as I understand it.

Anyway, I think we had about 50/50 Paul+Santorum/Romney people (I think I saw about 2 Gingrich people).  I do know that some Paul supporters didn't like the slate as handed out by the campaign (both the first Unity slate and the followup Grassroots Liberty Slate, so we could flesh out more of the 24 votes) so they instead voted for people they know locally and thought were deserving.... hard to believe, so that mentality may have also lost us some votes, along with the fake slates.

We (my wife and I) stayed after submitting our votes, but had to leave before results were announced (but after the convention had been adjourned).  I do not believe that there was any fraud.  We had to vacate the venue as another event was scheduled soon there after.

One final and happy note, after the assembly had adjourned, Cory Chenard (a most excellent Paul campaign staff member and all around good guy) grabbed a trash can and started gathering trash into it.  (By this time, almost all of the Romney people had left and really only Paul supporters remained.)  One of the Paul people saw this and took the opportunity to stand on a chair and asked everyone around to start gathering trash while we waited for results.  So, we all fanned our and gathered all the trash that we could fit into the large 55 gallon trash cans.  With the army of Paul supporters (including our own speciallyblend), this literally took just a few minutes.  When all the trash had been collected, we began to break down the folding chairs.  Again, with all of us, it took just minutes.  We then stacked them on the rolling carts provided by the event center tear down crew.  When all of the chairs were stacked, the tear down crew thanked us for the help.  It was a very nice moment.  Here is a picture from that event (it may or may not come through since it's from a FB group...), credit to Ken Stanton, a RP delegate:



Thanks everyone who attended and helped out!

----------


## sailingaway

thanks for telling us that!  And yeah, I understand about the fog of war, and one or two decisionmakers and hundreds of people who need to be heard, and various things occuring at a time.  That is why I think default should always be to trust those on the ground.

----------


## Monotaur

OK, one more post on this for me tonight.  For everyone that was asking about pictures of the fake slates, here is an image of each (with the real ones for comparison purposes): http://sarahewelch.com/2012/04/15/co...te-assemblies/

At that link there is also some really great info on what happened the rest of the day Saturday, as well as some information on the shenanigans that went on in CD2 on Friday.  The chair of that convention broke the rules and abused her position, and I also do not think it's right that she got an alternate delegate spot.

----------


## Tiso0770

So this is Matt Holdridge at the convention......

----------


## J_White

Romney team has so many tactics up its sleeves !! cheating seems to be one of those they are using a lot ! 3 fake slates ! i did not expect this.

----------


## cajuncocoa

I won't mention any names but it really sucks that someone decided to neg rep me for having a difference of opinion in this thread.

----------


## Monotaur

Morning bump after posting fake slate pics...

----------


## Monotaur

> I won't mention any names but it really sucks that someone decid
> ed to neg rep me for having a difference of opinion in this thread.


I'll fess up, it was me. I didn't negative rep you for having a difference of opinion, it was for insinuating that speciallyblend is not a true Ron Paul supporter and was instead a Santorum supporter. I respect differences of opinion, but when people I know who worked very hard for hours and hours (and not just this weekend) are attacked that is when I draw the line.

edit: I did this after wading through the entirety of this thread and all of its negative energy. I was also still very tired from the convention. If I was cranky or overreacted I'm sorry. I will have to look at the thread again... But that will have to wait until after work.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I'll fess up, it was me. I didn't negative rep you for having a difference of opinion,* it was for insinuating that speciallyblend is not a true Ron Paul supporter and was instead a Santorum supporter.* I respect differences of opinion, but when people I know who worked very hard for hours and hours (and not just this weekend) are attacked that is when I draw the line.
> 
> edit: I did this after wading through the entirety of this thread and all of its negative energy. I was also still very tired from the convention. If I was cranky or overreacted I'm sorry. I will have to look at the thread again... But that will have to wait until after work.


OK, she's not a Santorum supporter; she just expected US to consider a situation where Paul supporters would *support* him as the #2 on the presumed Paul/Santorum ticket.  

No thanks.

----------


## Monotaur

> OK, she's not a Santorum supporter; she just expected US to consider a situation where Paul supporters would *support* him as the #2 on the presumed Paul/Santorum ticket.  
> 
> No thanks.


First of all, speciallyblend is a guy. Secondly I don't remember him telling us to support Santorum. We were very excited though when the Santorum guys helped us deny Romney a majority of delegates out of the state.

----------


## shrugged0106

so I'm taking flak in another board from folks who are claiming that what was done in CO was "immoral" to do. 

I honestly dont understand their point, but they are framing it as we "tricked" people by lying about whom the unpledged delegates will ultimately support.   

Any good debate points to help me make the case that they are off in their opinions would be helpful.

Oh btw,  AWESOME work for all those who pulled this off!

----------


## wgadget

> so I'm taking flak in another board from folks who are claiming that what was done in CO was "immoral" to do. 
> 
> I honestly dont understand their point, but they are framing it as we "tricked" people by lying about whom the unpledged delegates will ultimately support.   
> 
> Any good debate points to help me make the case that they are off in their opinions would be helpful.
> 
> Oh btw,  AWESOME work for all those who pulled this off!


Tell em to grow a pair..Politics ain't pretty.  They should know this *especially* if they're Romney Establishment types. LOL

----------


## sailingaway

> so I'm taking flak in another board from folks who are claiming that what was done in CO was "immoral" to do. 
> 
> I honestly dont understand their point, but they are framing it as we "tricked" people by lying about whom the unpledged delegates will ultimately support.   
> 
> Any good debate points to help me make the case that they are off in their opinions would be helpful.
> 
> Oh btw,  AWESOME work for all those who pulled this off!


Unpledged means they could vote for anyone. Not all the unpledged will vote for Ron, so obviously it is what campaigns do, all the time.   Whatever. It sounds like they just don't like the result. I wouldn't waste much time on it.  Other people's supporters don't have the party machine itself fighting to keep them out, because other candidates are all establishment and lobbyist friendly.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> First of all, speciallyblend is a guy. Secondly I don't remember him telling us to support Santorum. We were very excited though when the Santorum guys helped us deny Romney a majority of delegates out of the state.


And if that's as far as the "merger" goes, I'm happy too.

----------


## Agorism

Can someone explain what the error was?

Obviously something went wrong at the state convention. If you had to summarize so as not to make the same mistake in the future: what would the advise be?

----------


## Maltheus

It's interesting that Kent Lambert was on the fake slate put out by the Romney camp, while simultaneously being pledged for Santorum on the RP campaign's unity slate. It might imply that the Santorum people were working with the Romney camp as well.

----------


## Monotaur

> Can someone explain what the error was?
> 
> Obviously something went wrong at the state convention. If you had to summarize so as not to make the same mistake in the future: what would the advise be?


1. Vote for the slate that the campaign gives you, not who you think should be on the slate. 
2. Don't be afraid to speak up and challenge the leadership, within reason.
3. Make friends, not enemies. We need all of the unsigned vote as we can get. 
4. Know Robert's Rules of Order and all governing rules. Be prepared to counter any bad leadership. Often times you will earn the respect of even non RP supporters (although sometimes not). 
5. SHOW UP. So many delegates did not show up that most alternates were seated. Thankfully most of the Ron Paul people from my county made it.

----------


## Thor

> Originally Posted by Thargok
> 
> 
> Did anybody happen to get a picture of Ryan Call crying?
> 
> I'd love to get a picture of that if he did it again.
> 
> 
> again?  When did he cry?


OK, Thargok, so when did he cry the first time, in 2008, or this weekend?  And are you speculating he cried when he found out that we replaced the Delegation Chair to the RNC from Colorado (him) with a Ron Paul supporter?  Or when the CD results came in while he was at the Karl Rove dinner?   Or are you just having fun at the expense of Mr. Call?

----------


## Maltheus

I'd say the lesson is, choose your slate as early as possible and present it to the campaign, so that they have the right names to work with. Get those delegates, along with any others, out to meeting of influential organizations that produce slates, and campaign to get on them. Have a plan to work the floor, getting the other delegates to promote the hell out of your slate (promoting one candidate at a time, rather than the whole slate). Focus more on growing the party, than getting Paul elected (or at least, that's how you should present it, I have several politicians vote for me because I focused on that). And don't put your faith in any one man to run an entire state.

----------


## Carlybee

> I'll fess up, it was me. I didn't negative rep you for having a difference of opinion, it was for insinuating that speciallyblend is not a true Ron Paul supporter and was instead a Santorum supporter. I respect differences of opinion, but when people I know who worked very hard for hours and hours (and not just this weekend) are attacked that is when I draw the line.
> 
> edit: I did this after wading through the entirety of this thread and all of its negative energy. I was also still very tired from the convention. If I was cranky or overreacted I'm sorry. I will have to look at the thread again... But that will have to wait until after work.


That was me who asked him..based on the gushing over a possible ticket with Santorum...but i wont get that started again here. Neg rep if you feel it necessary.

----------


## Monotaur

> It's interesting that Kent Lambert was on the fake slate put out by the Romney camp, while simultaneously being pledged for Santorum on the RP campaign's unity slate. It might imply that the Santorum people were working with the Romney camp as well.


I missed that he was on both slates. I will have to sit down and compare them. I did hear a rumor that 1 or 2 of the Santorum guys were on stage when the Romney folks were on stage talking. At this point though it is just a rumor. It could also be that they were infiltrating the other camp, for all we know...

----------


## Monotaur

> That was me who asked him..based on the gushing over a possible ticket with Santorum...but i wont get that started again here. Neg rep if you feel it necessary.


no I'm done with the neg rep. We are all on the same team... I don't want to start that again. :-)

----------


## Maltheus

> I missed that he was on both slates. I will have to sit down and compare them. I did hear a rumor that 1 or 2 of the Santorum guys were on stage when the Romney folks were on stage talking. At this point though it is just a rumor. It could also be that they were infiltrating the other camp, for all we know...


The link, showing the fake state slate, was posted earlier in this thread by someone:

http://sarahewelch.com/2012/04/15/co...te-assemblies/

He was also listed under CD 5 on the campaign's congressional district unity slate (don't have an online scan for it, but looking at it right now). We know he won't vote for Paul (cause we know the guy), but not sure what it means with regard to any Santorum-Romney collusion. Although, I would imagine that Romney people would be just fine with having Lambert on their slate.

----------


## dwinblood

I am way behind in this thread but, I thought I'd add my observations.

The Ron Paul people were excited and passionate. (I was one of them)

A few of us managed to convert a guy that was initially hard core Romney while we were there.  We didn't pound on him, he just listened to us talking issues amongst each other, and saw our excitement.  Then when it came time to vote we noticed he was voting our slate. 


A really cool moment was when this person (don't remember why he was on stage) said he had a song he wanted the crowd to sing to Obama.   "Sha na na na, Sha na na na, hey hey hey, good bye".   The crowd did about 3 or 4 rounds of this and stopped and right on the tale end of this perfect pitch and timing from the back left you hear "Hey hey hey, Ron Paul".   Everyone heard it.   The Ron Paul people (myself included) laughed in joy and cheered.


The Mitt Romney surrogate... spent about 15 minutes talking.  It was about 12 minutes before he mentioned Romney.   He was talking about stories for the most of the speech that had nothing to do with himself, or Mitt Romney.   It was really a bad speech.  Another Ron Pauler beside me kept tally.  By the end of the speech he had said Mitt Romney's name 4 times, Ron Paul's twice, and Rand Paul's once.   The mention of RP elicited cheers and Ron Paul sign waving.


When we arrived we had the Unity Slate (the real one), we also had Pro-Gun, and Pro-Life slates floating around with exactly the same people.  So, we had three slates that were the same and were legit.  (There was also the fake one for us, and Colorado Christian Coalition).   We noticed right away that our slate only had 13 people on it.  Two of these were pledged Santorum.  The other 11 were unpledged (though likely at least 10 of them Ron Paul).   Yet, even so.   We were there to vote for 24 people and we only had 13.   Local supporters coordinated with the Ron Paul Campaign to get some more.   Afterawhile, I had some names texted to me. (I got myself on a phone tree).   I added 10 names to the official slate bringing it to 23.   Later through the grape vine I'd have the final one passed to me and get to 24.   An hour or so later there were people walking around handing out yellow hand written slates to all the Ron Paul people.   I read the names and they were the same as what was on my phone text so, I didn't need one.   Later on while we were voting I noticed that some people were getting up on stage during their 15 second speech and saying "Vote the Grass Roots Slate".   Some of them that was the only slate they mentioned.   Others were saying "Vote Pro-Gun and the Grass Roots Slate".   This was the correct thing to say.  The Pro-Gun is the same as the Unity slate.   So, we almost had a plurality.   The RNC has 3 guaranteed non-elected delegates.   It was those three that put them 1 or 2 delegates higher than us.   We did manage to secure ALL of the Colorado Committee positions.   The next day I was a little angry for awhile because, I was reading on reddit and people were posting that "The Grass Roots Slate" was the official slate.   This was NOT the case.   I posted about this and then found out later that the hand written slate I had passed up because, I already had all of those names had "The Grass Roots Slate" handwritten across the top.  So, it was the Official Addendum to the Official Slate.   So, anyone that voted that slate and did not vote also the Unity, Pro-Gun, or Pro-Life slate missed 13 of our people.   I did hear some people from CD5 (the lady in the angry video from the night before being one of them) mention only "The Grass Roots Slate".   So, is it possible we could have done better?  Probably.   Did we still kick ass?   MOST DEFINITELY.    The official slate was the Unity Slate with the "Grass Roots Slate" as an addendum.

----------


## sailingaway

+ rep!!

Wonderful about the Romney guy conversion!

As you note, voting discipline is key in a win, but we did really well Friday, unfortunately by Saturday between the Romney folks copying our slate look with their people on it and the misunderstanding about unity / slate grass roots slate, there was slippage.  However, still a result to be proud of, out of Colorado!  And we need to learn from the voting discipline issues, going forward.

----------


## dwinblood

*Cajuncocoa* - I don't think you need to worry about this happening.   The word during the after party was that Santorum had said "No more unity slates".   As to the strategy.   I don't see a VP position coming from it.   I see it as a strategy to try to insure Romney doesn't have the magic number of delegates before nationals so, that a brokered convention happens.   If the brokered convention does not happen then we already have no way for Ron Paul to be nominated.   When Santorum people were on the slates they were largely out numbered by Ron Paul people and they are actually pretty easy to convert if you point them to good information.   I told a few before the assembly to go to votesmart.org and check out Santorum's voting record and compare it to his claims.   I told them to do it themselves and make their own decision.   This swayed a few people.   I even swayed a person running for Adams County Commissioner with this.  She was a Santorum supporter but, she did what I asked and remembered who I was when we finally met in person.  Her name is Donnia Howell.   As far as I have been able to determine she is no longer a Santorum supporter and simply needed good information.

----------


## speciallyblend

> I am way behind in this thread but, I thought I'd add my observations.
> 
> The Ron Paul people were excited and passionate. (I was one of them)
> 
> A few of us managed to convert a guy that was initially hard core Romney while we were there.  We didn't pound on him, he just listened to us talking issues amongst each other, and saw our excitement.  Then when it came time to vote we noticed he was voting our slate. 
> 
> 
> A really cool moment was when this person (don't remember why he was on stage) said he had a song he wanted the crowd to sing to Obama.   "Sha na na na, Sha na na na, hey hey hey, good bye".   The crowd did about 3 or 4 rounds of this and stopped and right on the tale end of this perfect pitch and timing from the back left you hear "Hey hey hey, Ron Paul".   Everyone heard it.   The Ron Paul people (myself included) laughed in joy and cheered.
> 
> ...


good breakdown but now it kinda feels like the grassroots folks punished themselves over the unity slate by voting for some of the grassroots slate only. they should beat themselves up for hurting ron paul more over their own ego's in my eyes!    Conservative Unity Slate was the best ,yet i didn't get all pissy because i wasn't on the slate.   There seems to be alot of folks who say they are ron paul supporters doing everything they can to stop him from the nomination. He will have to have help from santorum supporters or it was over before colorado.

----------


## Carlybee

@dwinblood...welcome and thanks for clarifying  i think I understand better.

(This is my nephew you guys but dont hold that against him )

----------


## sailingaway

> *Cajuncocoa* - I don't think you need to worry about this happening.   The word during the after party was that Santorum had said "No more unity slates".   As to the strategy.   I don't see a VP position coming from it.   I see it as a strategy to try to insure Romney doesn't have the magic number of delegates before nationals so, that a brokered convention happens.   If the brokered convention does not happen then we already have no way for Ron Paul to be nominated.   When Santorum people were on the slates they were largely out numbered by Ron Paul people and they are actually pretty easy to convert if you point them to good information.   I told a few before the assembly to go to votesmart.org and check out Santorum's voting record and compare it to his claims.   I told them to do it themselves and make their own decision.   This swayed a few people.   I even swayed a person running for Adams County Commissioner with this.  She was a Santorum supporter but, she did what I asked and remembered who I was when we finally met in person.  Her name is Donnia Howell.   As far as I have been able to determine she is no longer a Santorum supporter and simply needed good information.


did 'no more unity slates' apply to the ones some santorum folks were doing with ROMNEY folks in WA?

----------


## dwinblood

> Can someone explain this to me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At one point in this video it states that one of the supposedly "unpledged" Ron Paul delegates was actually a Santorum supporter.  I'm not sure what I make of that.
> 
> - ML


Yeah, and then at State some of the people in this video stated to "Vote the Grass Roots Slate" without mentioning the Unity slate.   In reality, we should have been voting both.  It should also be clear that out of all the CDs that this CD5 was the only CD that wanted to do their own thing rather than the official strategy.  In their defense though... they did try to work with the campaign on this, and they thought the campaign understood their plan, and they spent a lot of money on their really nice looking fliers, only to have the campaign seem to ignore that.   I can understand their anger of this.   It was chaos and disorganization...   I kind of look at it similar to someone ordering a Hamburger from a restaurant and saying "No Tomatoes, add mustard"...   These orders get screwed up a good part of the time.   My wife always says hold the tomatoes so, I am pretty familiar with the screw up.   Sometimes, when people are frantically working on a plan, the person that wants to do things differently might experience an issue where things did not go as they wanted.   Is this an excuse overall? NO!   Is it a factor of human nature? YES!   We make mistakes.   I would say by people from CD5 getting on stage Saturday for the Assembly and pitching "The Grass Roots Slate" as the official slate that they made a similar mistake.   It was not the official slate.   It was an addendum to the Official Unity slate.   I know the woman in the video you linked stated "The Grass Roots Slate" but, don't remember her saying any other slate.   I didn't really pay attention to this until the next day when I was reading reddit and people were referring to "The Grass Roots Slate" as the official slate.   IT was NOT the official slate.   By the time the vote came around the official slate was Unity (or either of its two other names) + The Grass Roots Slate.   If people did not vote both then we had people left out.

----------


## dwinblood

> did 'no more unity slates' apply to the ones some santorum folks were doing with ROMNEY folks in WA?


No clue.  I am just repeating what I heard right after State at the Ron Paul Supporter After Party.   Word was that earlier in the day Santorum said "No More Unity Slates".   This is Santorum we are talking about though so, I wouldn't be at all surprised if he then sided with Romney people.   This was Saturday so, if the WA thing was after that then yes it is likely another sleezy Santorum thing.

----------


## sailingaway

> No clue.  I am just repeating what I heard right after State at the Ron Paul Supporter After Party.   Word was that earlier in the day Santorum said "No More Unity Slates".   This is Santorum we are talking about though so, I wouldn't be at all surprised if he then sided with Romney people.   This was Saturday so, if the WA thing was after that then yes it is likely another sleezy Santorum thing.


yeah, my question was kind of rhetorical.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Yeah, and then at State some of the people in this video stated to "Vote the Grass Roots Slate" without mentioning the Unity slate.   In reality, we should have been voting both.  It should also be clear that out of all the CDs that this CD5 was the only CD that wanted to do their own thing rather than the official strategy.  In their defense though... they did try to work with the campaign on this, and they thought the campaign understood their plan, and they spent a lot of money on their really nice looking fliers, only to have the campaign seem to ignore that.   I can understand their anger of this.   It was chaos and disorganization...   I kind of look at it similar to someone ordering a Hamburger from a restaurant and saying "No Tomatoes, add mustard"...   These orders get screwed up a good part of the time.   My wife always says hold the tomatoes so, I am pretty familiar with the screw up.   Sometimes, when people are frantically working on a plan, the person that wants to do things differently might experience an issue where things did not go as they wanted.   Is this an excuse overall? NO!   Is it a factor of human nature? YES!   We make mistakes.   I would say by people from CD5 getting on stage Saturday for the Assembly and pitching "The Grass Roots Slate" as the official slate that they made a similar mistake.   It was not the official slate.   It was an addendum to the Official Unity slate.   I know the woman in the video you linked stated "The Grass Roots Slate" but, don't remember her saying any other slate.   I didn't really pay attention to this until the next day when I was reading reddit and people were referring to "The Grass Roots Slate" as the official slate.   IT was NOT the official slate.   By the time the vote came around the official slate was Unity (or either of its two other names) + The Grass Roots Slate.   If people did not vote both then we had people left out.


yeah so basically the grassroots punished ron paul for winning on friday by throwing away their votes on sat to make themselves feel good while kicking ron paul in the balls! do not count me in with these filthy grassroots folks anymore it realy disgusts me.

while i helped pass those 2nd grassroots slates around to fill the 24 spots, while the cd5 folks didn't bother telling folks to vote the untiy slate. so f those cd 5 folks. they are pissing me off even more now.  f them i do not want to see them in my face ever in the stae of colorado!

----------


## ninepointfive

> good breakdown but now it kinda feels like the grassroots folks punished themselves over the unity slate by voting for some of the grassroots slate only.


You're placing the blame on the wrong people. The Colorado campaign screwed this up, not the grassroots Delegates who planned, prepared, and performed. 

The state campaign is to blame in this regard, because the state coordinator is, you know, supposed to COORDINATE!





> yeah so basically the grassroots punished ron paul for winning on friday by throwing away their votes on sat to make themselves feel good while kicking ron paul in the balls! do not count me in with these filthy grassroots folks anymore it realy disgusts me.
> 
> while i helped pass those 2nd grassroots slates around to fill the 24 spots, while the cd5 folks didn't bother telling folks to vote the untiy slate. so f those cd 5 folks. they are pissing me off even more now.  f them i do not want to see them in my face ever in the stae of colorado!


Kenny - you're being disrespectful. 

Go ahead and make battle with the most motivated, honorable, and active supporters for liberty and Ron Paul. It's a good thing the majority of the Delegates don't read these forums. People worked hard to make it to the conventions. Show them some respect.

----------


## dwinblood

> good breakdown but now it kinda feels like the grassroots folks punished themselves over the unity slate by voting for some of the grassroots slate only. they should beat themselves up for hurting ron paul more over their own ego's in my eyes!    Conservative Unity Slate was the best ,yet i didn't get all pissy because i wasn't on the slate.   There seems to be alot of folks who say they are ron paul supporters doing everything they can to stop him from the nomination. He will have to have help from santorum supporters or it was over before colorado.


This is why I was pissed off after reading people calling "The Grass Roots Slate" the official slate.   I realized we potentially may have done better.   Though a wise person tells me it is better to look for solutions than to look at people to blame.   I do think a little bit of ego was involved (not just from CD5) but, that too is human nature.   I was pledged to Ron Paul as a National Delegate candidate.   I chose to put my personal interests aside and vote slate.   I was asked if I wanted to be interviewed by the campaign to see if I should be on the slate.   I am not financially able to make that trip to Tampa without a fundraiser so, I decided I would just support the slate.   That is what I did.   I had three guys sitting next to me that didn't get brought into the process completely and they were angry because, they were not interviewed for the slate and each of them contributed the maximum campaign contribution over the last three years.   They were okay with not getting it but, they were a bit angry that the Paul campaign did not communicate with them better.   I attended many meetings these guys did not even know about.  So, were there mistakes made?  YES, quite a few of them, and not just with the Ron Paul Campaign, but, also among supporters.   So, should we point fingers?  NO!  Let's just kick ass and keep going forward.

----------


## speciallyblend

> You're placing the blame on the wrong people. The Colorado campaign screwed this up, not the grassroots Delegates who planned, prepared, and performed. 
> 
> The state campaign is to blame in this regard, because the state coordinator is, you know, supposed to COORDINATE!


we won friday seems like they divided the vote to me on sat, i am blaming the right folks i voted for the unity and grassroots slate and we swept cd1  anyone that voted the grassroots slate and did not vote the unity as well should be tarred and feathered in my eyes.

----------


## dwinblood

> yeah so basically the grassroots punished ron paul for winning on friday by throwing away their votes on sat to make themselves feel good while kicking ron paul in the balls! do not count me in with these filthy grassroots folks anymore it realy disgusts me.
> 
> while i helped pass those 2nd grassroots slates around to fill the 24 spots, while the cd5 folks didn't bother telling folks to vote the untiy slate. so f those cd 5 folks. they are pissing me off even more now.  f them i do not want to see them in my face ever in the stae of colorado!



I felt that way for a couple hours Sunday.   Then I calmed down.  Don't look for blame.  Let's look for solutions.   It is hypothetical as far as what may or may not have come from this so, it is really not worth wasting our time on.  Focus, on how good we did.   CD5 is part of us.   They are good people.   Hopefully, we learn from mistakes made by US (Supporters) as well as mistakes made by the Campaign... and we move forward in solidarity.   We don't want to turn ANY potential supporters away.  Even if they only voted half the slate, that was still SOME votes which is better than none.

----------


## speciallyblend

> You're placing the blame on the wrong people. The Colorado campaign screwed this up, not the grassroots Delegates who planned, prepared, and performed. 
> 
> The state campaign is to blame in this regard, because the state coordinator is, you know, supposed to COORDINATE!



bottom line if you voted for both slates on sat your fine ,if you did not vote the unity slate along with the grassroots slate. then you are the problem. i can only hope you voted both slates or get out of my face forever i do not want to hear excuses . i did my job!

----------


## speciallyblend

for any ron paul supporter in colorado that did not vote for the unity and grassroots slate on sat(which they could). Do not ever tell me to my face or there will be  fight. I do not care who you are fair warning!! keep it to yourself or we will both be hurting and probably going to jail. I am that livid over this!

----------


## speciallyblend

> I felt that way for a couple hours Sunday.   Then I calmed down.  Don't look for blame.  Let's look for solutions.   It is hypothetical as far as what may or may not have come from this so, it is really not worth wasting our time on.  Focus, on how good we did.   CD5 is part of us.   They are good people.   Hopefully, we learn from mistakes made by US (Supporters) as well as mistakes made by the Campaign... and we move forward in solidarity.   We don't want to turn ANY potential supporters away.  Even if they only voted half the slate, that was still SOME votes which is better than none.


i have been so happy and positive over last weekend but if this is the case and the grassroots folks let the unity slate hang out to dry on sat. It will never be forgiven. I can see that happening . those folks do not even want to know what i am thinking right now if they did not vote for both slates.

----------


## ninepointfive

> for any ron paul supporter in colorado that did not vote for the unity and grassroots slate on sat(which they could). Do not ever tell me to my face or there will be  fight. I do not care who you are fair warning!! keep it to yourself or we will both be hurting and probably going to jail. I am that livid over this!


Non-Aggression principle!  

There were clearly efforts on behalf of the Grassroots Delegates to communicate with the state campaign, and they were ignored. I would suggest that both sides of the coin have good points to make. Smoke a bowl and relax!

----------


## speciallyblend

> Non-Aggression principle!  
> 
> There were clearly efforts on behalf of the Grassroots Delegates to communicate with the state campaign, and they were ignored. I would suggest that both sides of the coin have good points to make. Smoke a bowl and relax!


did you vote both slates on sat that is all i want to know. i better go to bed before i know your answer either way. I am flat out angry over this if folks did not vote for both slates on sat.

----------


## ninepointfive

> did you vote both slates on sat that is all i want to know. i better go to bed before i know your answer either way. I am flat out angry over this if folks did not vote for both slates on sat.


I moved really close to the deadlines to register for caucus, so I was unfortunately not able to attend the delegation. Good thing I guess. 

To be honest, I am faulting the Colorado campaign for the miscommunication. It fits the definition of a conspiracy, except for "ill-intent". I don't think there were ill intentions

----------


## Thor

> bottom line if you voted for both slates on sat your fine ,if you did not vote the unity slate along with the grassroots slate. then you are the problem. i can only hope you voted both slates or get out of my face forever i do not want to hear excuses . i did my job!


Maybe I am missing something (I have not read the entire thread), but the "Grassroots Slate" that I saw, the 8x12 goldenrod paper that Kenny and others were handing out on the floor on Sat that was a last minute slate, had the official Unity slate (the goldenrod slim jim one with the official logos) / RMGO slate (same as the official Unity slate) repeated, plus more candidates listed to make up the missing up to 24 total that could be filled, so it had like 10 or 11 new names (but did not have the Santorum people on it from the official Unity / RMGO slates.)  I compared names and they were on both slates, except the 2 Santorum folks.  What am I missing?  Is this about the 2 missing Santorum people?  Or more?

----------


## sailingaway

I don't know if intentions were ill, if they were, that is a problem. But I think it is unreasonable for thousands of grass roots to expect every email to be returned during a crush time when everyone is scrambling, and money is tight so more people can't be hired.  Sometimes things fall between the cracks and then I would think the fall back would be to vote as the campaign directs once it has.  However, I understand feelings were hurt etc and don't want to judge anyone, but splitting does obviously hurt the number of people who would get picked, so I hope we don't do that again, somewhere else.

----------


## dwinblood

> Maybe I am missing something (I have not read the entire thread), but the "Grassroots Slate" that I saw, the 8x12 goldenrod paper that Kenny and others were handing out on the floor on Sat that was a last minute slate, had the official Unity slate (the goldenrod slim jim one with the official logos) / RMGO slate (same as the official Unity slate) repeated, plus more candidates listed to make up the missing up to 24 total that could be filled, so it had like 10 or 11 new names (but did not have the Santorum people on it from the official Unity / RMGO slates.)  I compared names and they were on both slates, except the 2 Santorum folks.  What am I missing?  Is this about the 2 missing Santorum people?  Or more?



I think the problem was that on reddit Sunday some people were reporting that "Grassroots Slate" was the official slate and it is just an addendum.  There were also people that during their 15 second speech stated to vote the Grassroots Slate and did not mention any others.   Some people mentioned both.  There were also two other slates that were identical to the Official Unity Slate.  The Pro-Gun Slate, and the Pro-Life Slate had exactly the same people as the Unity Slate.   So, I did hear a few 15 second speeches saying "Vote the Pro-Gun and Grassroots Slate" which was fine and dandy.   That is what we wanted.   I was concerned Sunday though when I saw people referring to the "Grassroots Slate" as the official slate.   It made me wonder if anyone was confused enough that they only voted the Grassroots Slate.

I do however, want to say something.   I honestly do not expect anyone would not have voted for both of them if they were aware of them.   My concern is for any of the straggler Ron Paul people who may have been confused and only voted Grassroots... or the people who didn't know about the Grassroots and only voted Unity.    This is no time for finger pointing.   Any finger pointing is based on speculation about WHAT MIGHT HAVE BEEN.   I honestly don't think anyone intentionally would have voted just one of the slates if they were aware of both.

We had a damn good strategy.   The opponent's camps were more organized and sleezy on Saturday.   We had been expecting it for awhile due to what has gone on in other states but, really they didn't get to do too much sleezy to us other than those fake slates.    Now we control the rules committee for Colorado.

We did really well.   Let's not fight among each other.   We should learn from our mistakes.   We have done a phenomenal job.   Hopefully, people from other states that still get to do their votes for national delegates learn something from our experiences.

----------


## sailingaway

> I think the problem was that on reddit Sunday some people were reporting that "Grassroots Slate" was the official slate and it is just an addendum.  There were also people that during their 15 second speech stated to vote the Grassroots Slate and did not mention any others.   Some people mentioned both.  There were also two other slates that were identical to the Official Unity Slate.  The Pro-Gun Slate, and the Pro-Life Slate had exactly the same people as the Unity Slate.   So, I did hear a few 15 second speeches saying "Vote the Pro-Gun and Grassroots Slate" which was fine and dandy.   That is what we wanted.   I was concerned Sunday though when I saw people referring to the "Grassroots Slate" as the official slate.   It made me wonder if anyone was confused enough that they only voted the Grassroots Slate.
> 
> I do however, want to say something.   I honestly do not expect anyone would not have voted for both of them if they were aware of them.   My concern is for any of the straggler Ron Paul people who may have been confused and only voted Grassroots... or the people who didn't know about the Grassroots and only voted Unity.    This is no time for finger pointing.   Any finger pointing is based on speculation about WHAT MIGHT HAVE BEEN.   I honestly don't think anyone intentionally would have voted just one of the slates if they were aware of both.
> 
> We had a damn good strategy.   The opponent's camps were more organized and sleezy on Saturday.   We had been expecting it for awhile due to what has gone on in other states but, really they didn't get to do too much sleezy to us other than those fake slates.    Now we control the rules committee for Colorado.
> 
> We did really well.   Let's not fight among each other.   We should learn from our mistakes.   We have done a phenomenal job.   Hopefully, people from other states that still get to do their votes for national delegates learn something from our experiences.


You did VERY well.

Congratulations!!  You guys made us all proud Saturday, the forum lit up!

----------


## ninepointfive

> I don't know if intentions were ill, if they were, that is a problem. But I think it is unreasonable for thousands of grass roots to expect every email to be returned during a crush time when everyone is scrambling, and money is tight so more people can't be hired.  Sometimes things fall between the cracks and then I would think the fall back would be to vote as the campaign directs once it has.  However, I understand feelings were hurt etc and don't want to judge anyone, but splitting does obviously hurt the number of people who would get picked, so I hope we don't do that again, somewhere else.


The unity slate had been planned out in secret for weeks in advance. I know this, because I happened to run into Dudley B. by chance at a restaurant and he mentioned he was coordinating it with Matt H. at that time. This was two weeks before the assembly. Seemed like they had been planning it out, and it was in the works for a little while before that too. I had no idea is was to be a secret up until the very hour of the assembly. 

So this slate wasn't something that happened last minute. It was hatched up to a month in advance.

Anyways, we just need to learn from this and move forward.

----------


## sailingaway

> The unity slate had been planned out in secret for weeks in advance. I know this, because I happened to run into Dudley B. by chance at a restaurant and he mentioned he was coordinating it with Matt H. at that time. This was two weeks before the assembly. Seemed like they had been planning it out, and it was in the works for a little while before that too. I had no idea is was to be a secret up until the very hour of the assembly. 
> 
> So this slate wasn't something that happened last minute. It was hatched up to a month in advance.
> 
> Anyways, we just need to learn from this and move forward.


yes a unity slate was mentioned in being in the works at the time CD5 chose it's picks for delegates, and CD5 was aware of it, they thought their people would be on it according to the video interview of the woman from CD5.  but all that was before Santorum dropped out last minute and keeping the deal together was scrambling people at the same time actual people were and were not being picked in CDs and the final unity slate was being drafted.

THAT was all last minute.

Obviously balls were dropped, but there weren't very many people to juggle all the balls.

----------


## dwinblood

> The unity slate had been planned out in secret for weeks in advance. I know this, because I happened to run into Dudley B. by chance at a restaurant and he mentioned he was coordinating it with Matt H. at that time. This was two weeks before the assembly. Seemed like they had been planning it out, and it was in the works for a little while before that too. I had no idea is was to be a secret up until the very hour of the assembly. 
> 
> So this slate wasn't something that happened last minute. It was hatched up to a month in advance.
> 
> Anyways, we just need to learn from this and move forward.


Well, I was in CD7.  Our Congressional Convention was on Thursday.   We had no Unity Slate.   The next day (Friday) all the other Congressional Districts met and there was a Unity Slate.


I know the official slate had been in works in many cases a couple of weeks in advance because, as I stated elsewhere I was asked if I wanted to interview to be one of the people on it.   I chose to step aside and put my efforts behind whomever the campaign chose.


EDIT: The slate at CD7 on Thursday was called "The Constitutional Conservative Slate".

----------


## Maltheus

Ok, first off, most people I know voted for both the official and the grassroots slate on Saturday. Although most didn't likely vote for the Santorum people out of principle.

As for the CD 5 delegates, it wasn't that they thought they'd be on the Unity Slate, it's that they opposed the notion of running a stealth slate, ran their own, repeatedly offered up three of the slots to Matt Holdridge (which was all he ended up wanting to run anyway), he said no, no, you tell me you who want. "For all 6 or for all 3," we would ask him, "do you still want to go ahead with your stealth strategy to compliment ours," and he strangely turned it down. We then decided on a 6 person slate initially, but chose to reopen it for discussion, when we elected our slate. Everyone was on the fence, Matt was there and could have easily swung that vote either way with a comment. It wasn't anything anybody strongly cared about. He didn't because he was working plans to do his own thing and didn't give a damn about what CD 5 thought about it. He was also in contact with quite a few of us and we advertised the slate in the private FB planning group, that he was participating in. We even promoted the slate on our public FB and G+ pages and blasted it to the meetup. We kept no secrets, and kept trying to include him and work with him and we got sandbagged for it. But many of us have been dealing with all sorts of dirty tricks for over five years now so I suppose we've grown somewhat resigned to it. That's just how it is in politics. It doesn't matter now. If we had fully backed his slate, the only difference would have been that we'd have two less Ron Paul alternates right now. Because he wasn't running any Paulers in CD 5. In fact, one of the people he ran, was also on Romney's fake unity slate, so how's that for trust?

----------


## sailingaway

> Ok, first off, most people I know voted for both the official and the grassroots slate on Saturday. Although most didn't likely vote for the Santorum people out of principle.
> 
> As for the CD 5 delegates, it wasn't that they thought they'd be on the Unity Slate, it's that they opposed the notion of running a stealth slate, ran their own, repeatedly offered up three of the slots to Matt Holdridge (which was all he ended up wanting to run anyway), he said no, no, you tell me you who want. "For all 6 or for all 3," we would ask him, "do you still want to go ahead with your stealth strategy to compliment ours," and he strangely turned it down. We then decided on a 6 person slate initially, but chose to reopen it for discussion, when we elected our slate. Everyone was on the fence, Matt was there and could have easily swung that vote either way with a comment. It wasn't anything anybody strongly cared about. He didn't because he was working plans to do his own thing and didn't give a damn about what CD 5 thought about it. He was also in contact with quite a few of us and we advertised the slate in the private FB planning group, that he was participating in. We even promoted the slate on our public FB and G+ pages and blasted it to the meetup. We kept no secrets, and kept trying to include him and work with him and we got sandbagged for it. But many of us have been dealing with all sorts of dirty tricks for over five years now so I suppose we've grown somewhat resigned to it. That's just how it is in politics. It doesn't matter now. If we had fully backed his slate, the only difference would have been that we'd have two less Ron Paul alternates right now. Because he wasn't running any Paulers in CD 5. In fact, one of the people he ran, was also on Romney's fake unity slate, so how's that for trust?


I don't know about Matt's part.  I'm assuming that will all come out over time.  But I'M assuming Matt, whatever he was thinking while CD5 was electing their slate, was hit with changed circumstances when Santorum dropped out right before the convention.  So I'm not jumping to conclusions.

Maybe we can come up with some way for volunteers to assign specific coordinator help to the campaign contact for the sole purpose of communicating to the grass roots at the end when it will predictably be scrambled every time at every convention.  Maybe they could read grass roots information, try to insert the one sentence bottom line into down times when the coordinator might not have time to check all email, but an important point or two distilled from email could be addressed, and get the most pressing issues answered.  

I think the need now is to make sure we aren't hit with this again, to the extent we can predict it.

----------


## Monotaur

> Ok, first off, most people I know voted for both the official and the grassroots slate on Saturday. Although most didn't likely vote for the Santorum people out of principle.
> 
> As for the CD 5 delegates, it wasn't that they thought they'd be on the Unity Slate, it's that they opposed the notion of running a stealth slate, ran their own, repeatedly offered up three of the slots to Matt Holdridge (which was all he ended up wanting to run anyway), he said no, no, you tell me you who want. "For all 6 or for all 3," we would ask him, "do you still want to go ahead with your stealth strategy to compliment ours," and he strangely turned it down. We then decided on a 6 person slate initially, but chose to reopen it for discussion, when we elected our slate. Everyone was on the fence, Matt was there and could have easily swung that vote either way with a comment. It wasn't anything anybody strongly cared about. He didn't because he was working plans to do his own thing and didn't give a damn about what CD 5 thought about it. He was also in contact with quite a few of us and we advertised the slate in the private FB planning group, that he was participating in. We even promoted the slate on our public FB and G+ pages and blasted it to the meetup. We kept no secrets, and kept trying to include him and work with him and we got sandbagged for it. But many of us have been dealing with all sorts of dirty tricks for over five years now so I suppose we've grown somewhat resigned to it. That's just how it is in politics. It doesn't matter now. If we had fully backed his slate, the only difference would have been that we'd have two less Ron Paul alternates right now. Because he wasn't running any Paulers in CD 5. In fact, one of the people he ran, was also on Romney's fake unity slate, so how's that for trust?


I think you had mentioned this before, but who was on the Romney slate too?

----------


## dwinblood

Well, I do know a staunch Ron Paul supporter who was unpledged and had signed up for Romney and Santorum delegate news letters.   She told us about some of the things going on in those camps.   So, if they were on Romney's slate it could have been someone like that.

You and I know it is all hypothetical (speculative) at this point.  We can talk about what might have been unto eternity but, unless we invent a time machine we can never resolve that.   I do not dispute how the CD5 Congressional Convention was handled was poor.   I just mainly point out the amount of confusion evident at State.   When I go read on Reddit that "The Grass Roots Slate" was the official slate then that shows that at least for some people there was some confusion and problems.   I saw your fliers in the video you posted Friday night and they looked very nice and professional.   I could understand you guys being upset over that.   However, I do remember you guys posting in the FB secret group about doing your own slate and not the campaigns.   I remember thinking that was probably not a good idea at the time but, I didn't say anything because, I figured it was your CD and not mine.    What went wrong, and why things happened as they did... no way of knowing.   Anything we say will be pure speculation...

I think we just need to be happy with what we achieved, and in an effort of solidarity we need to help our fellow supporters in the other states with their up coming events...   I suspect you agree with me on this.

----------


## Maltheus

> I think you had mentioned this before, but who was on the Romney slate too?


Kent Lambert was on both unity slates (definitely). He was also up on stage with the Romney people (apparently, I don't personally remember that, but I trust the people that do). We also know him personally, and know that he won't vote for Paul. He's not that bad a guy, but he simply won't ever go for Paul. If his friends couldn't turn him after year of trying, then I'm sure some stranger from Ohio didn't manage it either.

----------


## Monotaur

> Kent Lambert was on both unity slates (definitely). He was also up on stage with the Romney people (apparently, I don't personally remember that, but I trust the people that do). We also know him personally, and know that he won't vote for Paul. He's not that bad a guy, but he simply won't ever go for Paul. If his friends couldn't turn him after year of trying, then I'm sure some stranger from Ohio didn't manage it either.



Ah, so Kent was on the CD5 Unity slate?  Because I just checked the State Assembly Unity slate, and he isn't on it.

----------


## dwinblood

> Kent Lambert was on both unity slates (definitely). He was also up on stage with the Romney people (apparently, I don't personally remember that, but I trust the people that do). We also know him personally, and know that he won't vote for Paul. He's not that bad a guy, but he simply won't ever go for Paul. If his friends couldn't turn him after year of trying, then I'm sure some stranger from Ohio didn't manage it either.



Yeah, I don't know anything about him.  The person I know that had infiltrated both other camps was a female.

----------


## Thor

> I think the problem was that on reddit Sunday *some people were reporting that "Grassroots Slate" was the official slate* and it is just an addendum.  There were also people that *during their 15 second speech stated to vote the Grassroots Slate and did not mention any others.*   Some people mentioned both.  There were also two other slates that were identical to the Official Unity Slate.  The Pro-Gun Slate, and the Pro-Life Slate had exactly the same people as the Unity Slate.   So, I did hear a few 15 second speeches saying "Vote the Pro-Gun and Grassroots Slate" which was fine and dandy.   That is what we wanted.   I was concerned Sunday though when I saw people referring to the "Grassroots Slate" as the official slate.   It made me wonder if anyone was confused enough that they only voted the Grassroots Slate.
> 
> I do however, want to say something.   I honestly do not expect anyone would not have *voted for both of them* if they were aware of them.   My concern is for any of the straggler Ron Paul people who may have been confused and only voted Grassroots... or the people who didn't know about the Grassroots and only voted Unity.    This is no time for finger pointing.   Any finger pointing is based on speculation about WHAT MIGHT HAVE BEEN.   I honestly don't think anyone intentionally would have voted just one of the slates if they were aware of both.
> 
> We had a damn good strategy.   The opponent's camps were more organized and sleezy on Saturday.   We had been expecting it for awhile due to what has gone on in other states but, really they didn't get to do too much sleezy to us other than those fake slates.    Now we control the rules committee for Colorado.
> 
> We did really well.   Let's not fight among each other.   We should learn from our mistakes.   We have done a phenomenal job.   Hopefully, people from other states that still get to do their votes for national delegates learn something from our experiences.


We did do really well.  I heard some issues about Colorado Springs with their slate versus Matt introducing a last minute slate that was different.  But all and all, a good weekend.

Since the grassroots slate replicated all the delegates on the official Unity / RMGO / Pro-Life slates (less the 2 Santorum supporters) and then added some more people so we could fill more of the 24 spots, the main complaining is due to the use of the term "official slate"?  I mean who cares if only the grassroots slate was mentioned in some 15 second speeches, the grassroots slate covered the other slates in entirety - less the 2 Santorum people.  People were trying to make sure all the additional voting spots we could fill (24 total) were filled with our people and had 15 seconds to get a message out, so they wanted to make sure the grassroots slate word got out.  

The grassroots slate "covered" the other ones with the same people.  The only difference with someone just mentioning the grassroots slate versus saying grassroots and official Unity / RMGO was the 2 Santorum supporters were left out if the grassroots was only mentioned.  BFD.  Voting "both" basically just means "including the 2 Santorum people", as that was the difference in both with the core people.  Is that really worth getting all worked up over?  If you voted Grassroots only, you voted both / all (Unity / Pro-Life / RMGO), less 2 Santorum people.  So again, is this about the 2 Santorum people?

If people are getting upset over misuse of the term "official slate", then get over it.  The grassroots was a replication of the official slate (less 2 Santorums) plus more choice to get alternates. So it was the "official+ slate". Or "official enhanced". Or "official expanded". There are bigger things ahead and this is water under the bridge than what was really titled "official" and what wasn't.  We got a good showing of delegates elected.

I thought there was a grassroots slate going around that had a whole different set of people, with no replication of people, based upon some of the posts here....

----------


## Maltheus

> Ah, so Kent was on the CD5 Unity slate?  Because I just checked the State Assembly Unity slate, and he isn't on it.


Yes, the CD 5 Unity slate. And it's odd that he was pledged to Santorum and also on the Romney Unity Slate. Makes me wonder if the Santorum people were playing both sides against the middle. Then again, he'll likely fall in line and vote for Romney in the end, so maybe they just cared about having the name recognition (so long as he was a solid Non-Pauler).

----------


## Monotaur

> We did do really well.  I heard some issues about Colorado Springs with their slate versus Matt introducing a last minute slate that was different.  But all and all, a good weekend.
> 
> Since the grassroots slate replicated all the delegates on the official Unity / RMGO / Pro-Life slates (less the 2 Santorum supporters) and then added some more people so we could fill more of the 24 spots, the main complaining is due to the use of the term "official slate"?  I mean who cares if only the grassroots slate was mentioned in some 15 second speeches, the grassroots slate covered the other slates in entirety - less the 2 Santorum people.  People were trying to make sure all the additional voting spots we could fill (24 total) were filled with our people and had 15 seconds to get a message out, so they wanted to make sure the grassroots slate word got out.  
> 
> The grassroots slate "covered" the other ones with the same people.  The only difference with someone just mentioning the grassroots slate versus saying grassroots and official Unity / RMGO was the 2 Santorum supporters were left out if the grassroots was only mentioned.  BFD.  Voting "both" basically just means "including the 2 Santorum people", as that was the difference in both with the core people.  Is that really worth getting all worked up over?  If you voted Grassroots only, you voted both / all (Unity / Pro-Life / RMGO), less 2 Santorum people.  So again, is this about the 2 Santorum people?
> 
> If people are getting upset over misuse of the term "official slate", then get over it.  The grassroots was a replication of the official slate (less 2 Santorums) plus more choice to get alternates. So it was the "official+ slate". Or "official enhanced". Or "official expanded". There are bigger things ahead and this is water under the bridge than what was really titled "official" and what wasn't.  We got a good showing of delegates elected.
> 
> I thought there was a grassroots slate going around that had a whole different set of people, with no replication of people, based upon some of the posts here....


I was about to confirm that.  I never got a "grassroots" slate with 24 people on it.  The goldenrod sheet that Kenny, et all, were handing out later in the assembly was an additional 13 names to the original, official Unity slate.  So, in the end, I voted for those 23 + 1 other (a popular, very liberty minded candidate from HD13, I think - and tried to get everyone around me to vote for her for the 24th vote).  This other grassroots slate that you mean, I never saw...

----------


## Monotaur

> Yes, the CD 5 Unity slate. And it's odd that he was pledged to Santorum and also on the Romney Unity Slate. Makes me wonder if the Santorum people were playing both sides against the middle. Then again, he'll likely fall in line and vote for Romney in the end, so maybe they just cared about having the name recognition (so long as he was a solid Non-Pauler).



Hmm, that's too bad.  I don't have my CD slate with me (it's still in my car from the weekend...).  I do really wish the campaign would have given us 6 people to vote for for the CD assemblies.  I don't know how they created the slates, but it seems 'odd' to me that we would only be given 3 names to vote for.  My wife and I told the campaign several times that we want to go to Tampa and have to resources to do so, yet never heard back.  And then they only ran 3 people???

----------


## Thor

> I was about to confirm that.  I never got a "grassroots" slate with 24 people on it.  The goldenrod sheet that Kenny, et all, were handing out later in the assembly was an additional 13 names to the original, official Unity slate.  So, in the end, I voted for those 23 + 1 other (a popular, very liberty minded candidate from HD13, I think - and tried to get everyone around me to vote for her for the 24th vote).  This other grassroots slate that you mean, I never saw...


No, it did not have 24 people on it...  It was 13 more (don't remember the exact number) to the official Unity (less the 2 Santorum).  Same grassroots slate.

I really think this is a big to do about nothing.

----------


## dwinblood

> We did do really well.  I heard some issues about Colorado Springs with their slate versus Matt introducing a last minute slate that was different.  But all and all, a good weekend.
> 
> Since the grassroots slate replicated all the delegates on the official Unity / RMGO / Pro-Life slates (less the 2 Santorum supporters) and then added some more people so we could fill more of the 24 spots, the main complaining is due to the use of the term "official slate"?  I mean who cares if only the grassroots slate was mentioned in some 15 second speeches, the grassroots slate covered the other slates in entirety - less the 2 Santorum people.  People were trying to make sure all the additional voting spots we could fill (24 total) were filled with our people and had 15 seconds to get a message out, so they wanted to make sure the grassroots slate word got out.  
> 
> The grassroots slate "covered" the other ones with the same people.  The only difference with someone just mentioning the grassroots slate versus saying grassroots and official Unity / RMGO was the 2 Santorum supporters were left out if the grassroots was only mentioned.  BFD.  Voting "both" basically just means "including the 2 Santorum people", as that was the difference in both with the core people.  Is that really worth getting all worked up over?  If you voted Grassroots only, you voted both / all (Unity / Pro-Life / RMGO), less 2 Santorum people.  So again, is this about the 2 Santorum people?
> 
> If people are getting upset over misuse of the term "official slate", then get over it.  The grassroots was a replication of the official slate (less 2 Santorums) plus more choice to get alternates. So it was the "official+ slate". Or "official enhanced". Or "official expanded". There are bigger things ahead and this is water under the bridge than what was really titled "official" and what wasn't.  We got a good showing of delegates elected.
> 
> I thought there was a grassroots slate going around that had a whole different set of people, with no replication of people, based upon some of the posts here....



Actually, that makes it MUCH WORSE.   The Grass Roots Slate did NOT replicate everyone on each slate.  The Grass Roots Slate is what was written in on the top of the handwritten extra 10 (later 11) names added to be voted in conjunction with the Unity Slate.   It didn't have ANY of the people from the Unity (Pro-Gun/Pro-Life) slate listed on it.   That is the problem.   It only had the 10 (11 if you got Daniel Trush at last moment like I did) on it.


EDIT: This is why calling it the official slate was bad.  The Unity slate was the official slate with 13 names on it.   Grass Roots Slate was the hand written slate with 10 more (11 if you were lucky enough to get Daniel Trush at the last minute).   If people only voted the Unity slate then 10 more people from Grass Roots (11 possible) were missed.   IF people only voted Grass Roots then 13 people on the Unity slate were missed.


EDIT 2: If there was a second Grass Roots Slate circulating with all the names from both the above slates on it I never saw it, and I don't know anyone else that did.





> Since the grassroots slate replicated all the delegates on the official Unity / RMGO / Pro-Life slates (less the 2 Santorum supporters) and then added some more people so we could fill more of the 24 spots, the main complaining is due to the use of the term "official slate"? I mean who cares if only the grassroots slate was mentioned in some 15 second speeches, the grassroots slate covered the other slates in entirety - less the 2 Santorum people. People were trying to make sure all the additional voting spots we could fill (24 total) were filled with our people and had 15 seconds to get a message out, so they wanted to make sure the grassroots slate word got out.


 is what I am responding to.


EDIT 3: I can understand your point about 15 seconds being an issue though.  I agree with you there.   So, from that perspective I can understand why some people had good reasons for only mentioning one.   The confusion is with the people who seemed to think that was the official slate.   Like I said if you have a version that has both slates merged (less the two Santorum people) then I'd be interested in seeing it.

----------


## Thor

> EDIT 2: If there was a second Grass Roots Slate circulating with all the names from both the above slates on it I never saw it, and I don't know anyone else that did.


I got an email at the convention from "grassroots" with the grassroots slate.  The email had the Unity / RMGO people (less Santorum), plus all the new ones added.  I looked at the handwritten grassroots slate being handed out and I believe (and this might be where I am confused) that I saw the same names replicated from the Unity and the same new names as my email.  If the grassroots ONLY had the new names and did not replicate the Unity, then yes, it is a problem.  But my email showed the Unity plus new ones, and the grassroots handwritten I think I saw had them all as well, but that could be my misunderstanding, as I did not take a copy of the grassroots when verifying the names matched the email.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> *Cajuncocoa* - I don't think you need to worry about this happening.   The word during the after party was that Santorum had said "No more unity slates".   As to the strategy.   I don't see a VP position coming from it.   I see it as a strategy to try to insure Romney doesn't have the magic number of delegates before nationals so, that a brokered convention happens.   If the brokered convention does not happen then we already have no way for Ron Paul to be nominated.   When Santorum people were on the slates they were largely out numbered by Ron Paul people and they are actually pretty easy to convert if you point them to good information.   I told a few before the assembly to go to votesmart.org and check out Santorum's voting record and compare it to his claims.   I told them to do it themselves and make their own decision.   This swayed a few people.   I even swayed a person running for Adams County Commissioner with this.  She was a Santorum supporter but, she did what I asked and remembered who I was when we finally met in person.  Her name is Donnia Howell.   As far as I have been able to determine she is no longer a Santorum supporter and simply needed good information.


Thanks...and welcome to RPF!

----------


## Maltheus

> Actually, that makes it MUCH WORSE.   The Grass Roots Slate did NOT replicate everyone on each slate.  The Grass Roots Slate is what was written in on the top of the handwritten extra 10 (later 11) names added to be voted in conjunction with the Unity Slate.   It didn't have ANY of the people from the Unity (Pro-Gun/Pro-Life) slate listed on it.   That is the problem.   It only had the 10 (11 if you got Daniel Trush at last moment like I did) on it.
> 
> 
> EDIT: This is why calling it the official slate was bad.  The Unity slate was the official slate with 13 names on it.   Grass Roots Slate was the hand written slate with 10 more (11 if you were lucky enough to get Daniel Trush at the last minute).   If people only voted the Unity slate then 10 more people from Grass Roots (11 possible) were missed.   IF people only voted Grass Roots then 13 people on the Unity slate were missed.
> 
> 
> EDIT 2: If there was a second Grass Roots Slate circulating with all the names from both the above slates on it I never saw it, and I don't know anyone else that did.
> 
> 
> ...


There was no real confusion. Here's what happened, after the shenanigans at CD 5, CD 2 and CD 5 got together to put together their own last minute slate. But they decided to limited the number of people on it, so as not to compete with the official "Unity" slate, once they became comfortable with the fact that it did indeed have solid Ron Paulers on it. The grassroots slate was distributed in two ways. One was by e-mail, which was a comprehensive list of 23 names that included the "Unity" slate people. The flyer that went around the convention only had the grassroots names on it, but it was being handed out with the instructions that these were addidional names to vote for, solid Ron Paulers, so that people wouldn't scatter their additional votes. At no time, were people being told to vote for more people, than they had votes, unless you count the confusion of the Romney Unity slate. Cory Chenard even came out and supported it. And most of the speakers held up both flyers, making it quite clear what people were being asked to do. Vote for both! Not everyone mentioned both flyers, but that was only because we only had 15 seconds, and it was already clear to most people.

----------


## dwinblood

> There was no real confusion. Here's what happened, after the shenanigans at CD 5, CD 2 and CD 5 got together to put together their own last minute slate. But they decided to limited the number of people on it, so as not to compete with the official "Unity" slate, once they became comfortable with the fact that it did indeed have solid Ron Paulers on it. The grassroots slate was distributed in two ways. One was by e-mail, which was a comprehensive list of 23 names that included the "Unity" slate people. The flyer that went around the convention only had the grassroots names on it, but it was being handed out with the instructions that these were addidional names to vote for, solid Ron Paulers, so that people wouldn't scatter their additional votes. At no time, were people being told to vote for more people, than they had votes, unless you count the confusion of the Romney Unity slate. Cory Chenard even came out and supported it. And most of the speakers held up both flyers, making it quite clear what people were being asked to do. Vote for both! Not everyone mentioned both flyers, but that was only because we only had 15 seconds, and it was already clear to most people.


Okay, the email is where the breakdown happened then.   I know A LOT of other Ron Paul supporters outside of CD5 and I don't know anyone that had what you are describing in the email.   If there had been a Grass Roots Slate with both slates merged available to everyone then I don't think it would be an issue.   I have NEVER seen this slate and still do not have it to this day in my email.   The only grass roots slate most of us (outside of CD5) got was the hand written one with 10 names we could add to the Unity Slate.

----------


## Thor

> Okay, the email is where the breakdown happened then.   I know A LOT of other Ron Paul supporters outside of CD5 and I don't know anyone that had what you are describing in the email.   If there had been a Grass Roots Slate with both slates merged available to everyone then I don't think it would be an issue.   I have NEVER seen this slate and still do not have it to this day in my email.   The only grass roots slate most of us (outside of CD5) got was the hand written one with 10 names we could add to the Unity Slate.


OK, so then that is the confusion, as I went off my grassroots email which had them all (Unity plus new ones).

Did the grassroots handwritten one clearly say at the top, "in addition to the Unity slate" or not at all?

I guess I assumed the handwritten one replicated all the names.  But if it didn't, and did not reference it, then that was bad.

----------


## Maltheus

> OK, so then that is the confusion, as I went off my grassroots email which had them all (Unity plus new ones).
> 
> Did the grassroots handwritten one clearly say at the top, "in addition to the Unity slate" or not at all?
> 
> I guess I assumed the handwritten one replicated all the names.  But if it didn't, and did not reference it, then that was bad.


I don't recall and I don't have it in front of me. But we listened to hundreds of people go up on stage and say to vote for both of them. It was crystal clear. Even the people I knew, who were most angry with Matt Holdridges' tactics, voted for the Unity slate on Saturday. We had 24 votes and 23 names to vote for. There was no problem at state other than the alternate promotion fiasco, that's still working itself out (and most likely will).

----------


## dwinblood

> I don't recall and I don't have it in front of me. But we listened to hundreds of people go up on stage and say to vote for both of them. It was crystal clear. Even the people I knew, who were most angry with Matt Holdridges' tactics, voted for the Unity slate on Saturday. We had 24 votes and 23 names to vote for. There was no problem at state other than the alternate promotion fiasco, that's still working itself out (and most likely will).


Okay, I knew where a photo and it does have an asterisk and say to vote that other slate as well.


I received a note saying to add Daniel Trush to this as well.

----------


## dwinblood

I suppose this is self explanatory if people read the instructions at top.   I actually did not have a copy of this.  As I stated I'd received a text message of the names and already handwritten them onto my copy of the Unity Slate.   So, we probably were OKAY with this... as long as people followed those instructions.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

*I know a way to prevent fake opposition slates in the future: use weird-colored paper.*  Either distribute at the last minute or actually print at the last minute.  The opposition can get on their laptops and copy your title, your formatting, everything... but they will not have neon green paper (or whatever) because they will not have thought to bring colored paper, and even if they did they cannot have a supply of every conceivable possible color.  And it will be too late for them to run to Office Depot and buy some.  Then if there are two "Conservative Unity" tickets, a real one and a Romney one, you just tell everyone to vote for the neon green ticket.

----------


## Thor

> 


So that pretty well covers it all (even includes the 2 Santorums by directing to the Unity slate, which the email I got did not include - see below).  I am not sure how someone only getting that would not have voted both.  It might have been better to list all the names, but the reference was there.

Being upset over some people calling it "official" is nitpicking a little bit and not worth the energy.

Here was my email I got at 8:53 AM MST on Saturday: 




> *SUBJECT:* New RP slate additions for state, ok'd by the RP campaign
> 
> Grass Roots Liberty Slate: in addition to the Conservative Liberty Slate Please add these ten names only!
> 
> Athens-Barnekow, Marilou
> Brehm, Keri Joy
> Brown Dudley
> Casetta Alexander
> England, John James
> ...


I know, it says "add these 10 names", but it has them all (less the 2 Santorum) in the message.

Less confusion would have prevailed in both cases (CD's and State) if the slates had enough names for all the votes we could cast, i.e. for Delegates AND Alternates. So 6 for the CD's and 24 for State, instead of just 3 for the CD's and 12 for State with last minute efforts to provide concentrated efforts for the remaining Alternate slots.

----------


## sailingaway

> *I know a way to prevent fake opposition slates in the future: use weird-colored paper.*  Either distribute at the last minute or actually print at the last minute.  The opposition can get on their laptops and copy your title, your formatting, everything... but they will not have neon green paper (or whatever) because they will not have thought to bring colored paper, and even if they did they cannot have a supply of every conceivable possible color.  And it will be too late for them to run to Office Depot and buy some.  Then if there are two "Conservative Unity" tickets, a real one and a Romney one, you just tell everyone to vote for the neon green ticket.


I think that is a good idea, different colors and scramble them so the night before would have been a different color than the next day.  A lot of places do that with tickets and entry bracelets, why not with slates, when fraud is occurring?

----------


## libertythor

How many delegates did Ron Paul get?

----------


## Maltheus

> How many delegates did Ron Paul get?


It looks like 13 or 14 (of 36 total). Not sure about that St. Sen. Kevin Grantham guy. There was a rumor going around that he was a Romney mole, but then I heard that was a false rumor. The only thing I've found while googling him was that he was leaning Santorum back in February. If we assume that we have the full 14, then we need to convert 4 Santorum delegates to have 50%. That means getting Nancy McKiernanm, Sue Sharkey, Sean Conway, and Anil Mathai on our side, because we won't likely have any luck converting Robin Coran or Kent Lambert. If we can convert 3, with the others staying committed to Santorum through national (unlikely), then we will also have a plurality. I suspect that we'll be lucky if we can convert 2, with the rest flipping to Romney, once Santorum endorses.

If by some remote chance, this delegate promotion challenge, leads to an invalidation of the state results (leaving us with only our CD delegates 10/21), then we may only need to convert 1 to have a plurality (and I think we have one already), unless of course the other 5 flip to Romney.

----------


## Monotaur

....and in case anyone gets bored, someone uploaded the entire State Assembly to you tube (I haven't watched it): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WiCA...ature=youtu.be

----------


## dwinblood

> Being upset over some people calling it "official" is nitpicking a little bit and not worth the energy.


I agree with that.   If people followed the instructions at the top we'd be good.   I did not have a copy of this.   All of the names were texted to me about an hour before that started circulating.   So, by the time I was offered one (I was offered it about 3 times so, we had good coverage) I already had the names.

----------

